# My First Fanfic...Ever!



## Bachi-san (Oct 2, 2007)

This is my first fanfic. ~ I'm Bachi-San 
Bachi is my character, and there will be a few other new characters, but the rest are from Naruto.
I'm not sure what genre this is... It is going to be quite dramatic as it goes on though.

Warning: This Fanfic contains spoilers for Shippuuden episodes/chapters.

 It may also contain mature language and subject matter(maybe), so you have been warned.

*Introduction*

Moonlight shone down on the village below, and a vicious gust of wind tore at the branches of the tall pine trees. Animals were finding shelter within the trees and under rocks, sensing the coming storm. The village lay quiet, unmoving, and not a sound could be heard issuing from the great Hidden Leaf village of Konoha. All was still… Or was it?

Sitting in a tree just outside the village entrance, was a young kunoichi. Her long, dirty-blonde hair flowing around her pale face and concealing her deep, dark blue eyes. She took a deep breath, and glanced once more over the village she called home. Her name was Bachi, and she would have liked to say that she was a genin from the hidden leaf village, but that wouldn’t entirely be true. Not anymore.

Bachi was now a missing nin. She had made the decision a long time ago. And now that Naruto had gone off training with the Sanin Jiraiya, she thought it was time for a change of scenery. ‘’ Well Bachi, you’ve screwed up your life for good now haven’t you?’’ she whispered to herself. She would miss her comrades very much, especially Shino, who she had been good friends with.

She took a pocket watch out of her cloak and examined the time. It was 1 :22 AM, she’d better be off. The missing nin took a gracefull leap off the tree, and landed with a soft thud. A tear rolled down her cheek, and she brushed it away gently. The whole point in running off like this was to get into the Akatsuki. She HAD to get accepted into the organization. Her mind drifted to what Haku had always said. ‘’ I will protect my special person at any cost!’’She shouted it so loud, an owl fluttered it’s wings in surprise, not happy about being woken from it’s dozing state. She quickly brought her hand up over her mouth. What had she been thinking?! She cast an uneasy glance in the direction of the village gates, almost expecting the ANBU to leap out and grab her any second.

She stood there for a few minutes, waiting to see if she had woken anyone. After she was sure that no one would follow her, she picked up her violin case and tucked her sunglasses safely into her cloak pocket. Tears streamed down her face as she walked slowly along the road, away from the village. 

Bachi had only two and a half years to get into the Akatsuki.  She prayed that would be enough. Down the road she went, a shadow in the distance.

                             ***************

Let the Chapters Begin!
*Spoiler*: __ 



Two and a Half Years Later…

Chapter 1-2 The Desert / Akatsuki makes it’s move


		Bachi walked on through the desert and towards the Hidden Village of Sand, her long hair and pale skin barely visible because of her Akatsuki hat. The wind was blowing the sand into her face. Yet another reason to carry sunglasses she thought, thankful that she always had them with her.

	The chain she wore around her waist, outside her cloak, was slowing her down considerably, not to mention the violin case she had brought.  Her physical burdens were considerable, but not as heavy as the burdens of her thoughts.
She had been searching for the Akatsuki for over two years. After all that she had experienced, she knew in her heart that this is where she truly belonged.
	The leader, Pein, had been reluctant to teaming her up with Sasori and Deidara, the artists of the group. But after a long conversation about what he had called Bachi’s ‘’condition’’, he had finally agreed to it.

So here she was. Walking through this barren death-trap Sasori called a desert, tired and hungry. Well, she ALWAYS seemed to be tired and hungry, but she had started to notice an increase in fatigue around the same time as she joined Akatsuki.


				----------------------------------


’’We’ve been walking forever! When can we stop for a break?’’ Bachi couldn’t see how this could get any worse. Her mouth was as dry as the desert itself, and she was already running out of sunflower seeds. 

The young man turned to face her, his long blond hair hiding most of what his signature Akatsuki hat didn’t already conceal. ‘’Why are you complaining so much all of a sudden Bachi-san? It was your idea to come along in the first place, un.’’

	Well, she HAD insisted on coming along, but she had had no idea that the Sand Village was so far into the desert. Besides, she had never actually been in a desert before, she hadn’t thought it would be this bad. This place was way too bright, even with her sunglasses on.

She breathed in as deeply as she could without swallowing any sand, before jogging up closer behind her two partners. They walked together in silence for a few minutes before Bachi realized that both Deidara and Sasori were looking at her strangely. ‘’Why are you two looking at me like that?’’ she said in an unusually suspicious tone.

 Sasori spoke first, ‘’ We’ve been wondering why you even joined the Akatsuki. We don’t even know what techniques you use in combat, or even if you’ve ever killed anyone before.’’
 Deidara spoke next, giving her an overly curious look.‘’ Yeah, it was also strange how quickly the leader accepted you; it was like you just asked him if you could join, and you were in.’’

‘’ I had to prove I was able, and I did. I’m just as dangerous as the rest of you S-class criminals. And as for why I joined, well, I would rather keep that a secret for now. I’m an equal to anyone else in this organization, I’m not inferior to any of you…’’

The bitterness in her voice made both Deidara and Sasori stop and turn to face her. Bachi walked straight ahead, completely ignoring them.

‘’ She doesn’t usually lose her temper like that, un…’’ Deidara said, looking utterly confused and somewhat worried.
‘’If she wants to keep her secrets, then let her.’’ said Sasori, as he began to follow in the direction Bachi had gone.

They eventually caught up to her, and when they did, she was back to her kind and calm self. ‘’I came because I want to see your creations in action, Deidara.  I’ve been looking forward to it’’ 

‘’It’s nice to know that some people can appreciate true art, un.’’ He said this, of course, with one of his devilish, bright smiles. Bachi loved the way he smiled. It was the smile of a free-spirited young man. 
But Bachi knew Deidara was anything but free. She sometimes felt sorry for him. It’s like he had nothing to live for.

	Putting her own thoughts aside, Bachi focused on the long trek to the Sand Village. 


			**************************


‘’I see. So we’re taking care of the people here first instead of the ones Orochimaru fought against. Apparently he’s a traitor who’s been giving out information on us, un.’’

‘’ It couldn’t be helped. Even I had no idea what was going to happen…’’


	Bachi wasn’t really paying attention to what the other two were saying, but she figured it was nothing important. She was walking a few feet behind the other two, eating her sunflower seeds and thinking about Gaara, the Jinchuuriki.
	She had met Gaara a few years ago, along with his brother, Kankuro, and his sister, Temari.  Kankuro and Bachi had gotten to be good friends during the time when Sasuke had run off. 
Gaara and Bachi didn’t know each other too well, but well enough for her to have doubts about Deidara successfully capturing him. 


Deidara’s voice aroused her from her thoughts. ‘’After all, we’re just going up against a little shrimp, un.’’

‘’Don’t underestimate him, Deidara. He is the Kazekage after all.’’ Bachi knew he could handle it, she just didn’t want him to get over-confident.

They walked for a few more minutes before Bachi saw a large rock wall ahead of them. ‘’That’s the village, Sasori?’’
Sasori turned his head toward her. ‘’Yes.’’

They stopped in front of an opening in the cliff, and Sasori started speaking to a Sand nin. He adressed him as Yuura, and she figured that he was one of Sasori’s subordinates.
That’s when she noticed to blood smears on Yuura’s clothes and face. Bachi peered into the opening, and saw the bodies of the sand nin that had been guarding the village.

Her gaze drifted over to Deidara, and that’s when she noticed that he was staring at her with a thoughtful expression on his face. ‘’Your nose is bleeding, un.’’
And sure enough, when she wiped her hand over her upper lip, there was blood. She took a piece of cloth out of her pocket, and held it up to her nose. Giving Deidara a grateful nod and looking back towards the village, she thought to herself ‘’She’s not as patient as I thought.’’


----------



## Bachi-san (Oct 6, 2007)

Is anyone going to read this?!


----------



## Dogma (Oct 6, 2007)

No? 

Not like you've really posted on anyone elses stories/fics. Why should they read yours if you ain't going to do the same.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 6, 2007)

....wel ur an average writer compared to the others here. but the plot is........*bleh*

if you have better plot and a good beta-reader or critic. you'll be on your way to a life here on teh forumz..


----------



## Bachi-san (Oct 7, 2007)

I do read other people's stories. I'm just afraid to comment or crit. I'm afraid i'm going to give them bad advice :/

well... i guess i'll give it a shot anyways 
thx 4 reading


----------



## Dogma (Oct 7, 2007)

Bachi-san said:


> I do read other people's stories. I'm just afraid to comment or crit. I'm afraid i'm going to give them bad advice :/
> 
> well... i guess i'll give it a shot anyways
> thx 4 reading



The best thing you can do, is your best effort.

It's better to let the writer know that you took the time to read it, then it is to read it and leave them in the dark.

Otherwise they won't have an insentive to do the same.


----------



## Bachi-san (Oct 13, 2007)

Next chapter, plz feel free 2 comment + crit




*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 3: True Art

After a minute or two of waiting for Sasori and Yuura to finish their conversation, Bachi, Deidara and Sasori walked deeper into the village. Bachi was slightly disturbed by all the bodies around them as they passed through the crevice. They stopped  when they came out into the open. 

	Deidara lifted his hand, and the mouth on his palm opened up to reveal a lump of clay. It took him just a few moments to mould the clay into a sculpture of a little bird. ??Are you just about ready??? Sasori said with a somewhat impatient tone of voice. 

??Okay, it?s ready, un.?? 
And with that, Deidara gently tossed the little clay bird onto the ground in front of him. ?? Master Sasori, Bachi, you two can just wait here and 
watch, un.?? Deidara then made a couple of hand signs, and the bird was engulfed in a cloud of smoke. The smoke cleared away to reveal a much larger version of the clay figure. With one leap, Deidara jumped onto it?s back. ??I?ll attack the village from above.?? He lifted the hat off his head and turned to face his two partners.
?? What do you two think of my sculpture, un???

	Sasori said exactly what was expected. ??Don?t keep us waiting too long, Deidara.?? 
??Well I think it?s an amazing sculpture.?? Bachi gave him a little smile, and he gave her a wide grin in return. The giant clay bird took off with a gust from it?s wings. Bachi watched for a moment as Deidara disappeared further into the village. 

??You shouldn?t encourage him like that.?? Sasori glanced in her direction before looking back towards the village.
 Bachi replied as calm as ever. ??And why not? It?s good to have different opinions. I know your opinion is that true art is eternal beauty, but that?s just an opinion nonetheless.??
Sasori now started to glare at her through the menacing gaze of Hiruko. ??After what you just said you?re lucky I haven?t killed you. Our leader has taken an unusual interest in you, and has insisted that we refrain from causing you any harm.??
??Lucky me.?? The sarcasm in Bachi?s voice didn?t go unnoticed. Sasori had the sharp point of Hiruko?s stinger-like accessory almost touching her neck in less than a second, and it was dripping with poison.



??Though maybe I?ll just tell him you were killed by the Jinchuuriki, or that you slipped and fell over the cliff. What do you think??? Bachi was as calm as ever. In fact, after the initial shock was over she looked him straight in the eyes. ??I didn?t mean to offend you Sasori-sama. I?m sorry.??

Sasori lowered the scorpion-like tail. ?? What do you think true art would be? Seeing as you are so interested in opinions. ??
Sasori completely withdrew the tail, seeming only mildly interested in what she had to say.
Bachi adjusted her sunglasses and stared into the distance, her face bearing a thoughtful expression.
??Well, I guess for me true art would be something without rules or laws. Something that has no boundaries.??

??There is no such thing, so you may as well give up on that idea.??

And with that said, there was silence once more.




***********
Ok, I know that was probably very boring  
I'm not very good at writing exiting stuff...


----------



## Tossino (Oct 13, 2007)

I like it, no matter what the others said. It's nice that you change the story a little. Keep updating. I'll follow the story. This seems interesting.


----------



## Bachi-san (Oct 19, 2007)

Next chapter...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 4: Conflict


	Both Sasori and Bachi stood in silence for a couple of minutes, avoiding each others eyes. Bachi finally got tired of just standing there and sat against the wall, sighing and chewing more of her sunflower seeds. She thought of her two partners, and how they seemed so bloodthirsty. 

She had only ever killed one person in her whole life, and she had not felt pain or remorse with his passing. In fact, she had felt relieved, and even a little? well? happy maybe? No one but her and her closest friend knew about what she had done, but Bachi didn?t necessarily want to keep it that way.
 She wanted to tell her brother and sister about it if she could.
 Those two were still ninja at the leaf village, probably chunnin by now. Bachi took a single deep breath before closing her eyes and drifting off into a deep sleep.

				--------------------------------------


	Bachi woke with a start as she felt a sudden painful jab to her left shin. ?? Wake up, we?re leaving immediately, un.??
She had to blink a couple of times before she could recognize Deidara?s tall figure towering above her. ?? What the hell did you kick me for??? She mumbled while trying to push herself off the ground. ?? I haven?t had such a nice sleep since I joined.??
?? We?re in the middle of a mission here, if you didn?t notice!?? Deidara then turned away and started walking towards the exit.

Bachi finally collected herself and her things and started to follow behind the others. It took her awhile, but she finally noticed that Deidara was missing an arm. It looked really painful, though he wasn?t complaining.
Casting Deidara a sly smile, she quickly thought of something that she was sure would piss him off. ?I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but it seems your arm is missing.?

It worked.
 Deidara twisted around and stood just centimetres from her, his eyes portraying his obvious sense of superiority. 
?Shut the hell up, you worthless little piece of genin trash!?

Time seemed to stand still.
?At least until the trap Sasori had laid near the village entrance went off. The rock wall collapsed, letting out a huge cloud of smoke. They could just barely hear the distant roar of the rocks falling.
Deidara could see the tears beginning to run down Bachi?s cheeks, and saw her right hand clenched in a fist. 

But that didn?t last very long at all. She quickly regained her composure, and lashed out with even more ferocity than before.

?Genin trash? Is that what you think I am? You think I?M useless, when you?re the one who lost your arm against a? ?little shrimp? was it???
This time around, she completely snapped.

?WHY DO YOU EVEN BOTHER?!  JUST GO HOME AND PLAY WITH YOUR STUPID MODELING CLAY, YOU BARBARIC FREAK!?

Deidara immediately turned away and jumped onto his large clay owl.

? I think I?ll go on ahead, un.? And with that, he started to fly off in the general direction they were headed.

	She solemnly watched him fly away, and Sasori began to move along as well. 	

Bachi, now much calmer, picked up her things and followed.
? I?m such an idiot??

Sasori spoke to her for the first time since she had woken up. ?Yes, you are.?


----------



## SoMe1InSaNe (Oct 19, 2007)

Lol its rly long,but awso RLY nice

Good work,keep it going


----------



## Tossino (Oct 21, 2007)

That was a really funny comment. "But it seems like you've lost an arm."  Keep up the nice work.


----------



## Lord Bishop (Oct 22, 2007)

Great fanfic, keep it coming! Don't listen to the un-called for criticism, you're good!


----------



## Bachi-san (Oct 28, 2007)

Next Chapter, sry I haven't updated 4 awhile, too many projects  and thx 4 comments


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 5: The Summon



As the two shinobi walked on through the night, Bachi could feel her whole body growing weaker, her nose was continuously dripping blood onto the dark shirt she wore underneath her cloak. She started to moan, slowly closing her eyes and taking quick, gasping breaths. 
Her face contracted in agony as she wrapped her arms around her midsection. She coughed, and as she covered her mouth with her one free hand she noticed the blood, now dripping slowly out of the corner of her mouth. Sasori was watching her with a suspicious gaze, his eyes moving from Bachi?s abnormally pale face to the blood drenched cloth in her trembling hand.

	?Are you alright Bachi? You look extremely unwell?You?re not sick, are you?? Sasori looked at her with the same cold Hiruko stare. He must know a lot about the human body, having made puppets out of people, but it really didn?t take a medical ninja to figure it out? Bachi wasn?t well.
	?It?s alright Sasori, it?s all?perfectly?normal.?

She dropped onto the soft sand with a thud, making a moaning sound and landing face first into one of the many dunes around them.
?That?s it. I?m so tired I could just die.? She slowly stood up, wiping the sand and blood off her pale cheek. ?I?m in desperate need of some food and some good transportation. Where is a big clay bird when you need it?? 

Sasori was looking even more annoyed than usual (if that were possible). ?Hurry the hell up. You?re going to get all three of us in big trouble if we don?t get back in time. Besides, it?s your fault Deidara went off on his own.?

She stood there looking thoughtful for a moment, then her face lit up a little. ?Don?t worry, this will only take a few seconds? she said with a small smile, wiping all the blood off her hands and possessions.
 Bachi stood facing away from the sand dune, she put down all her things and made a few hand signs. She slapped her hand to the ground, yelling ?Summoning Jutsu!?, and was engulfed in a cloud of smoke.

	The smoke cleared to reveal a huge jet-black horse with a long flowing mane and tail. The horse looked around calmly, stretching it?s neck and sniffing the ground near it?s feet.


That?s when Sasori noticed something strange about the animal. The horse had dark blue eyes, exactly the same shade as Bachi?s eyes were.

All too suddenly, it whirled around and reared up on it?s hind feet, striking the air with it?s powerful legs.
As soon as the horse?s feet had landed firmly on the ground, Bachi grabbed her things and slid onto the animal?s strong back. 

	But before she could regain her balance, the horse took off from under her. The young ninja landed flat on her back as the horse galloped off in the direction they were supposed to be heading.

?Come back here, you stupid horse!?
Bachi quickly got back to her feet, grinning sheepishly at her impatient partner. Sasori examined her once again, shifting his gaze from her face to her once trembling hands. She stopped grinning and started picking up all her things, which were scattered all over the ground.

	Strange?he thought. She had both regained the little colour she had had in her face, and had stopped the trembling in her arms and hands. Her nose wasn?t bleeding anymore, and she gave no sign of another coughing fit. She seemed healthier than he had ever seen her before.

Bachi?s voice aroused him from his thoughts.

?I?m sure she?ll be back in a few hours, she probably just needs to stretch her legs? Let?s keep walking.? The young kunoichi adjusted her glasses and took her place next to Sasori.

As they walked on through the still desert night, Sasori continued to ponder over Bachi?s mysterious recovery? Maybe there was  a good reason for the leader being so accepting towards her. He watched as she took a bright red apple from her pocket, biting through the smooth peel of the ripe fruit with a ravenous appetite.

Sasori watched her as she devoured two more apples and let out a huge yawn? She was a strange girl indeed.


           ----------------------------------------------------


	It was now early morning, they had traveled all through the night, Sasori insisting that they keep on walking?No breaks.

The sun was rising in the exact direction they were headed, blocking Bachi?s vision. She was holding her eyes tightly shut, barely keeping her footing as she followed the shuffling sound Sasori made as he walked. ? I hate this desert, it?s just way too bright.?
She continued to follow along, until Sasori?s shuffling ceased and Bachi opened her eyes only slightly.

? Why have we stopped Sasori-sama??

Sasori?s gaze shifted to Bachi?s shaded eyes. ? I didn?t think someone would be following us.?
	Bachi was about to ask about what he meant, when she saw a flicker of movement out of the corner of her eye.

Startled by the newcomer, Bachi  instinctively pulled a kunai from her cloak. All she could see was a blurred shadow standing a few feet away, but when the mysterious figure spoke, it triggered a deep feeling of regret from the back of her memory.
?Wait! ? I found you.? 

The stranger took a fighting stance, noticing the kunai as Bachi also prepared for a fight.

She had to blink a few times before she could regain her sight. But when she did, what she saw made her whole body quiver. 
There stood Kankurou, a shinobi of the Sand.

He had been one of Bachi?s closest friends.


----------



## Tossino (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice chapter. You keep Sasori's personality well, I'm not good at making people seem like normal when I write. x'D No one has complained so far though. Can't wait for next chapter.


----------



## Bachi-san (Oct 31, 2007)

wow, thx Tossino, I hope to get the next chapter up soon. It's been a little hectic for me this Halloween, so I haven't had much time to write. I really appreciate the comments!


----------



## Tossino (Oct 31, 2007)

You're welcome.  I understand if you're busy. It happens to me at times too. Have you read my fanfic by the way?


----------



## Bachi-san (Nov 3, 2007)

Ya, i've read untill chapter 4 i think. It's good.  I'm gonna read the rest when I have some time >.<

You said I keep Sasori's personality well, but I was wondering if you could give me a few pointers for portraying Deidara. I'm finding him a little harder


----------



## Tossino (Nov 3, 2007)

Really? I think you do him pretty well too. Well... He doesn't usually loose his temper that easily, even though he usually throws insults back. Maybe that'll help.


----------



## Bachi-san (Nov 4, 2007)

Ya, you're right, thx for all the help! I'll get the next chapter up ASAP... Unfortunately, I've got 2 exams to study for, plus one book report and an essay 

I guess Deidara gets most angry when people insult/ignore his art, and Bachi did tell him to play with his "modeling clay", implying that his art is a joke/play-thing. I find Sasori much easier, because I think I relate to him more. I'll try to work on Deidara's personality.
Thanks again, Tossino!!!


----------



## Tossino (Nov 4, 2007)

Dunno if I was that much of a help, but you're welcome. 

The only one he doesn't get angry at when they insult his art is probably Sasori.


----------



## Bachi-san (Nov 4, 2007)

lol, heres the next chapter...finally!!! It turned out waaaayyy longer than I had planned on it being...Oh well!  comments are welcome!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 6: An Old Friend



	Bachi kept perfectly silent, hoping that Kankurou wouldn?t recognize her. She prayed that his abrupt appearance wouldn?t end in his death, and quickly withdrew her kunai.

	Kankurou looked them up and down before finally coming to a decision. ? You two must be with the guy who captured Gaara, the ones from that organization.?
	Bachi immediately answered him, trying desperately not to show emotion. ? Now why would you assume such a thing??
	The Sand ninja narrowed his eyes, starring intently at Bachi. ?Your clothing. We were told to watch for black cloaks with red clouds? All three of you fit the description.?
Bachi couldn?t stand it any longer, she hadn?t seen any of her old friends for years, and she may not get another chance to see any of them for years to come. ? Tell me something, Kankurou? Do you remember me??

	Kankurou just stared at her for a few moments, unable to speak. Sasori also looked slightly taken aback, but he just kept on watching with unusual patience.
As she spoke, Bachi reached upwards with her free hand and carefully lifted the hat of her head. She surprised even herself when her voice came out steady and calm.
? Please tell me you remember.?

	Recognition dawned across Kankurou?s face as his old friend looked back at him through her shady sunglasses. 
?B-Bachi?? Is that you?? Where have you been?? Your sister said you left your village, it was so long ago?? A look of realization came across Kankurou?s face as he finally acknowledged an important point. 
?Bachi? You? How could you?? How could you join?Them?!?

 His expression instantly changed from grief to anger.
 ?No? I can?t believe it? Not for one second. You can?t be her? Bachi would never do something so heartless!? He paused for awhile, his eyes beginning to water.

All the while, Bachi had just been starring at him, holding back tears of her own. 
But now she spoke, trying to keep her voice as steady as possible.
? It is me Kankurou. Trust me when I say that what I?ve become is anything but heartless. I have to protect a special someone? And to do that, I?ve had to make some sacrifices. I?ve missed you, I hope you realize that.?
	By now, Kankurou looked as if he were about to explode.

?How could you abandon your village?! How could you betray your friends like this, Bachi?!?

She saw him reach for the scrolls on his back, assuming he had finally found a more effective way of carrying the magnificent puppets he used in combat. ?If that?s your choice, then your no longer my friend, you?re my enemy? So let me show you my Puppet Performance!?


	He quickly opened up the three scrolls in front of him, knelt down behind them, and made a hand sign. ? Karasu!? The first scroll erupted in smoke. ? Kuroari! Sanshouo!? The other two scrolls also disappeared in a cloud of smoke. Sasori and Bachi stood watching as the smoke slowly cleared to reveal Kankurou with his three battle puppets at the ready.
Bachi could hear the distant sound of hoof beats, and prepared herself for a quick escape. ?Alright, I think it?s time for me to go.? She said as she placed her hat carefully atop her head and turned away from the two other ninja.

	Much to Bachi?s displeasure, Kankurou wasn?t going to let her escape that easily. He made a sweeping movement with his hand, manipulating his puppet, Karasu, to launch itself towards the young kunoichi. 
Just as Karasu was about to make contact, Sasori?s scorpion-like tailpiece caught the puppet in a powerful grasp. Kankurou?s mouth dropped open, and Bachi looked at Sasori with admiration. Sasori removed his hat, now giving Kankurou one of his cold stares. ?I don?t like waiting or making people wait. This ends now.?

	The hoof beats were close now, Bachi looked in the direction the sound was coming from. She saw the horse galloping towards her, and checked that she had all her things. ?That?s my ride, I?ll see you later Sasori. Bye Kankurou.?
	The large animal came to a sliding stop in front of her, and she swung onto her powerful back. She double-checked that she had all of her things, then gave the horse a small nudge with her heels. They took off at a full gallop across the desert, Bachi was trying her best not to lose her hat or her balance.

	Once they were a safe distance from the others, Bachi started to relax a little.

She let out a long sigh, staring down at her horse?s ears. ?That was a rotten trick you pulled? Running out from under me like that, I could have hurt myself pretty badly. What if I hadn?t landed properly? I could have broken something!?

The horse pinned her ears against her head, an obvious sign of distress for the animal.
 Bachi continued to talk to her in an aggravated voice. ?I?m sorry I haven?t let you out for awhile? But couldn?t you keep my bleeding to a minimum? Can?t you control it somehow? I think Sasori might suspect something.?

The horse just snorted and kicked out her hind feet.

?If I let you out completely, you could end up killing someone? I?m sorry, but you?ll just have to accept that I can?t let you out as often as I used to. Not now that I?m in Akatsuki.?

She stopped talking to the horse, and focused on the ride to Deidara.


________________________________________________________________________


	They slowed to a walk when Deidara?s clay owl, now perched on a rock, came into view. He was sitting at the base of the rock, significantly sheltered from the sand and wind. Bachi dismounted, and the horse galloped off in another direction. She walked up to him, feeling awkward and uncomfortable. 

?So, where?s Master Sasori, un?? 

Bachi stopped a few feet away, shuffling her feet and looking restless. ?He?s fighting a guy who was following us, he might be awhile.?

Bachi paused for a moment, and took a deep breath. ?Look, Deidara, I?m sorry for what I said earlier? It was immature and uncalled for. So if I upset you in any way-? 
?You didn?t upset me Bachi. I just didn?t want to get into a useless argument with a pathetic shrimp like you.?

Bachi was tired of fighting, so she just smiled. "If that wasn?t an 
?I forgive you?, she thought, ?I don?t know what is.?


----------



## Tossino (Nov 5, 2007)

Still nice.  I guess I have nothing more to say then that.


----------



## trashed_jonas (Nov 5, 2007)

realy nice cant wait for more


----------



## Bachi-san (Nov 25, 2007)

FINALLY! The next chapter! Took forever didn't it? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 7: The Partners? Conversation

Bachi sat next to her partner, removing her hat and running a hand through her dishevelled hair. After about five minutes of awkward silence, she finally decided to ask the question that had been nagging at her mind for hours. 
? Deidara???
He turned his head, and looked as if he had just noticed her.
?Yeah???
She stared coolly back at him. Her eyes moving slowly from his one visible eye, to the place where his arm should have been.  
?Isn?t that, uh? Painful??
Her one-armed comrade looked at her with curiosity. It seemed strange to him that she would ask such a question. ?Sure, I guess, un.? He adjusted his sitting position so that he was facing her.

Bachi removed her sunglasses. Deidara?s expression lightened just a little when he saw the look of authentic compassion on her face.
?Anything I can do to help??
He barely kept himself from laughing, while she just continued looking at him with the most serious stare she could conjure.
After a few moments, Deidara finally got a hold of himself and stared back at her with a mocking smile. ?Have any painkillers??

?Err? No?? Though her expression didn?t change, her voice held an indication of amusement.

Deidara let out a sigh,? Then no, un.? He said, turning away from her and looking slightly disappointed. 
Bachi decided that she couldn?t miss such an open opportunity for tormenting her cocky partner.
?So you do feel pain?? She said, as a small smile broke her serious gaze.
Deidara smiled again at this seemingly dumber-than-dumb question. ?What kind of stupid question is that, un??

She closed her eyes, pretending to be deep in thought. 
?Well?To be honest, I thought you criminally insane people were desensitized to pain.?

Deidara started to laugh.
?Then you?re dumber than you look. Of course I feel pain, you idiot.?


 	She put her hand to her mouth and widened her eyes, creating a convincing look of astonishment. ?So you admit to being criminally insane??
Deidara stopped laughing and frowned disapprovingly, slapping his hand to his forehead. ?Stop messing with my me! I?ve lost too much blood, I can?t think straight, un.?  

Bachi laughed and nodded, replacing her sunglasses. She looked at her partner again, noting his pitiful state and weary expression. Raising her hand to her left arm, she slowly began to roll up the sleeve of her cloak until it was neatly folded just below her elbow joint. She did the same with the other arm, and leaned back against the large rock with her arms laying lazily over her stomach, closing her tired eyes.
Deidara watched her closely as she did this, noticing the bandages covering her wrists and forearms for the very first time. He had never seen her without a type of oversized cloak or jacket, which had so efficiently hidden these features. She seemed to be asleep as she shifted her arms into a more comfortable position, her fingers no longer visible.
The young man was just turning away, when a sudden realization dawned on him. He looked towards his partner once again, grabbed hold of Bachi?s wrist, and pulled her arm violently towards him.
The girl let out a small scream, and pulled her arm out of his hand. She kicked him hard in the stomach, hitting him just below the ribs. Deidara fell backwards, hitting his head against the solid rock behind him.

They both took a few minutes to recover. Deidara was holding his head, where it had collided with the stone, and Bachi was holding the wrist her partner had grabbed, a terrified expression on her face. As he took deep breaths, Deidara?s expression changed from shock to anger. ?What was THAT for?! You could?ve killed me! What the hell is wrong with-?
?Shut up Deidara.? 
Deidara stopped talking immediately, taken aback by her unusually intolerant demeanour. He set his eyes on his partner, and saw that she was staring back at him, her expression grave and menacing. 
?I?m normally a very patient and tolerant person? But  there are a few small things which really do bother me??

She paused for a moment, crossing her arms protectively over her middle. 
?I can?t stand any pressure on my wrists? I don?t know why, but it sends a shock up my spine whenever someone touches them. So just make sure your more careful in the future, okay??

Deidara nodded, still rubbing his head.

Bachi seemed to calm herself down, as she continued.
?The second thing, is that I absolutely can?t stand death.?

?That?s absurd!? He took his hand off his head, placing it on his stomach. ?Why on earth have you joined Akatsuki if you say you hate death, un??

She slowly shook her head. ?Firstly, I don?t hate death? I FEAR death. Unlike religious-type people, I don?t believe in god, or reincarnation, or any other sort of life after death.? She sighed deeply, and continued. ?I don?t believe in heaven nor hell,  though sometimes I wish I did. As far as I?m concerned, when you die? You simply don?t continue to exist, which means it?s total eternal darkness.?

Her gaze dropped to the ground in front of her, and she ran her hand slowly over her forehead protector. ?There are very few people who I would wish death upon? Three, to be exact. So as long as I?m your partner, there will be no animal slaughter.? She smiled and reached into her cloak, retrieving a bright red apple and a half-full bottle of water. Leaning closer to her partner, she held them out to him. ?I?m so sorry for kicking you. You can have the rest of my water, and my last apple. I don?t need them.?
	Deidara hesitantly took the bottle in his hand. ?You?re sure you want me to have this? I mean, we?ve been out here for at least three days, and you haven?t even finished half your water, un??
	?I?d brought about eight or ten apples, so I?ve eaten my full. Oh, and I?m never very thirsty.? She said, smiling and leaning up against the rock again. ?Besides? You definitely need them more than I do, you look half dead!? 

	So Deidara lifted the bottle to his mouth, and guzzled down most of the water. He swiped his tongue over his lips and handed the bottle back to his partner. ?Could you help me with something?? He asked, lifting his right hand and stretching out the tongue. ?Do you think you could pour the rest of the water into this mouth, un??
	Bachi looked from Deidara?s eyes to his hand and back. ?Sure, of course I can.? She carefully tipped the bottle over his  upturned hand. ?So your mouths get dry?? She frowned, remembering that fateful day when she had been assigned to be Sasori and Deidara?s partner. ?They didn?t seem very dry when you drooled all over my hand? You know, the day we met.? The last drop fell into Deidara?s open palm-mouth, she closed the bottle, putting it neatly back into her bag.
Bachi could have sworn she saw the tiniest hint of a blush, but Deidara frowned and looked away. ?It was an accident, un??
Bachi raised an eyebrow and rested her elbows on her knees. 
?So you ??accidentally?? drooled on me then? Do you honestly expect me to believe that??
?Yes, I do. It was an accident, I told you it was when it happened and I?m telling you again now.? He mumbled, rubbing the back of his neck. ?I was distracted, and I drooled a little? It just happened to be when I was shaking your hand, un??
	Bachi crossed her arms over her stomach again, and stretched out her legs. ?We were in a cave, and it was just you, me, Sasori, and Pein. What could have distracted you??

?Well, I know this sounds weird, but? It was your eyes. I mean, not THAT kind of distracted, but I?? He stopped, letting out an exasperated sigh. ?I thought I saw your eyes change colour as you took off your glasses, un.?
Bachi froze, starring at him through her sunglasses. ?That does sound weird? But it was dark in there, your eyes play tricks on you.? She smiled again, and handed him the apple. ?It was really disgusting, your lucky I didn?t have any kunai or shuriken handy at the time.? 
Deidara smiled back at her and took a bite out of the apple. ?Yeah, well that didn?t stop you from chasing me around the cave for four hours, threatening to stitch ALL of my mouths shut, un!? 

Deidara suddenly remembered why he had grabbed her wrist in the first place. ?Hey Bachi.? He said, looking again at her hands.

She turned her head towards him. ?What??

He held up his hand, his ring shinning in the strong light of the desert. ?Why aren?t you wearing a ring??


----------



## Tossino (Nov 26, 2007)

Took you long enough.  Anyhow, very great chapter. And she doesn't have a ring? Interesting...


----------



## Nosawa (Nov 28, 2007)

Lovin' this fanfic. You have a way with words that most don't, you tell the story as if it's what actually happend. I'll make sure to continue reading. Also, if it's not too much trouble, would you mind taking a look at my fanfic? It's NarutoX.  Thanks, and please put out another chapter as soon as possible.


----------



## trashed_jonas (Nov 28, 2007)

finnaly a new chapter. as good as all the others  cant wait for next


----------



## Bachi-san (Nov 29, 2007)

The next chapter should be ready on Saturday, thx for the commenting! 

Nosawa, I'll definitely look into your fanfic


----------



## trashed_jonas (Nov 29, 2007)

Bachi-san said:


> The next chapter should be ready on Saturday, thx for the commenting!
> 
> Nosawa, I'll definitely look into your fanfic



sounds good


----------



## Lord Bishop (Nov 29, 2007)

This fanfic is so ace. Keep going!


----------



## Tossino (Nov 30, 2007)

I love to comment Bachi, so no need to thank me.


----------



## Bachi-san (Dec 1, 2007)

OH, but I LOVE saying Thank you!!! It's the nice thing to do anyway.... So here's the next chapter:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 8: Distrust

Bachi shifted uneasily and took out her old pocket watch. ?Well? I guess there?s just no reason for me to have one. I mean, it?s not like I can actually participate in the demon-sealing rituals.? She opened the watch and looked at the picture inside, a sombre expression on her face. ?It has nothing to do with my level or ability as a ninja, if that?s what your thinking.?

He kept watching her as she stared profoundly at the gold watch. ?So why can?t you, un??
Her gaze didn?t move from the picture as she shook her head. ?You really think I?d tell you? I hardly know you, and I?m not about to share my most intimate secrets with a stuck-up, arrogant artist who has no respect for me.?

	Deidara?s face turned a violent red, and he tried to glare at her through her dark sunglasses. ?I?m not stuck-up, and I have no respect for you because you?re just a shrimpy little girl with no skill at all, un!? He closed his eyes and nodded his head as if he had just won the debate of the century.
	Bachi finally closed the watch and stuck it in her pocket. ?You haven?t ever seen me fight, so you wouldn?t really know.? She stood up and stretched her arms out above her head. ?I?m pretty average with taijutsu, but I don?t use much genjutsu or ninjutsu. I used to use pressure points, but now I? Well? use a different kind of technique.? Bachi picked up her violin case and stood facing away from the wind. ?Sasori-sama should be here within five minutes.?

	Deidara nodded and slowly stood up, he looked in the direction Bachi was facing as he heard the sound of hoof beats in the distance. He could just make out the black shape of a horse moving over the desert sand. He looked again at his partner, and wondered whether or not he was giving her a fair chance. She had, after all been accepted into Akatsuki, and that had to count for something, right?
	The horse slowed to a trot as it approached them, and Bachi stepped forward, ready to get moving. She gently stroked the horse?s neck when it stopped obediently in front of her. Bachi adjusted the straps on the back of the violin case, and swung it onto her back like a backpack. She carefully swung herself onto the horse, grabbing a hold of it?s glossy mane. ?Can you see him yet, Deidara? I can hardly see a thing, it?s too bright out here.? She said, using a hand to block the sun from her eyes.

	?Sure, he?s right there, un.? Deidara reached up and waved his hand vigorously in front of Bachi?s face. ?Can?t you see?! You?re always complaining that it?s too bright, un? And you?re the one wearing sunglasses.? 
	She let out a deep sigh. ?Yeah, well it should be easier for me when we get back to the forest, or the cave.? 

	She stopped talking once Sasori was in earshot. Deidara walked towards the quick-tempered ninja. ?Your late, Master Sasori, un! I thought you hated to keep people waiting!?
Sasori stopped a few feet from them. ?I do, but I had enough fun to make up for it.? He said, his voice gruff. He noticed the concern on Bachi?s face, and turned his whole body to face her. ?The boy is still alive, but he will undoubtedly die off in less than three days. It?s best not to concern yourself with such people, you?ll only cause yourself unnecessary suffering.? He turned now to Deidara. ?You?ve secured your target. After we finish with this one, we?ll have to get mine.?
Bachi finally spoke up, after listening to the other two run on for a few more minutes. ?Can we go now? I?m so sick of this desert!?

Deidara looked up at her, flashing her a look of annoyance. ?Well I?m sick of your complaining, un.?
?She?s right Deidara, we?re late as it is. It?s time to get moving.? Sasori said, shuffling forward again.
Deidara looked irritated with Sasori, though he just nodded and started walking. ?Akatsuki doesn?t need any weaklings? And why does she have to be teamed with us??
Sasori glanced back at Bachi, who was following slowly on her steed. ?I heard that the Leader wanted her to be teamed up with Zetsu, but she refused to be with anyone except you and I. It?s very strange, but the Leader seems to be very fond of her? And at the same time, frightened. Keep your guard up around her, she makes me nervous.?

Bachi couldn?t hear her two partners, but she was sure they were talking about her. Sasori didn?t trust her at all, that was obvious. He might have seen through her Jutsu for all she knew, she would have to be careful around him from now on.


----------



## Tossino (Dec 1, 2007)

This came quicker.  I like it, keep it up.


----------



## Bachi-san (Dec 8, 2007)

This was originally going to be chapter 10, but... well... the real chapter 9 kinda didn't happen :/ Oh well... Introducing 2 new characters, they're designed to be very much like my brother and sister...slightly exaggerated  I let my sis design her own character.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 9: Triple-Threat of the Leaf 
~Meanwhile? In The Hidden Leaf Village~

A young Jounin strode down the street leading to the Ichiraku Ramen Shop, his glasses glinting in the sunlight. He wore a white T-shirt with the head of a vicious looking blue tiger outlined in purple, half hidden under his open Jounin vest. Walking slowly to the counter, he called to the owner of the small shop. ?Hey, old man! I just got back from a mission, and I heard a rumour that Naruto recently came back from his training. Have you seen him around??
The man turned around, grinning ear-to-ear when he saw that the ninja was one of the ?Triple-Threat?, a name that had been given to the three triplet-nin. ?Yeah, he?s back! He ate here a few days ago, but I haven?t seen him since, he?s probably already gone on a mission.? He put down the bowl he had been drying and decided to make friendly conversation as the boy turned to leave. ?So Dageki, how are you and Raikou coping these days? It?s been over two years, right??
The ninja known as Dageki froze in mid step. He sighed, turning to face the kind old man. ?She still seems a bit down about it, but I?m coping just fine? I recently achieved the rank of Jounin, you know.?
The old man smiled somewhat nervously, aware that he had hit a sensitive topic with that first question. He decided to let it be and accepted the change of subject. ?Well, congratulations! Is Raikou also a Jounin now??

Dageki shook his head, placing his hands in his pockets. ?She?s still a Chuunin? It?s too bad, she could easily become a Jounin if she would stop slacking off so much. I can hardly get her out of bed in the morning?? He paused, shuddering. ?Well, except on her hyper days? Those days, I have to lock her in her room until she calms down enough to have a civilized conversation. It?s so stupid.? Staring straight ahead, he ran a hand through his short, curly brown hair. ?But she?s definitely become calmer since you-know?who left. I think she?s suffering from some sort of separation anxiety.?

The old man looked a little puzzled, his brow furrowing. ?What was her name again??
 The boy looked up quickly, seeming puzzled himself, until a look of realization dawned on him. ?Oh, I didn?t say her name? Sorry,  I never say her name in front of Raikou, she gets even more depressed and decides to bring me along on a trip down memory lane? You know who I mean anyway? Bachi.? He said, taking a pair of drumsticks from the belt around his waist.
The man gave a small nod, and continued drying various ramen-bowls. ?The blonde one, right? Such a nice girl, always willing to help people in need.? He turned away for a moment to put away the bowl, but when he looked back he just barely caught a glimpse of Dageki as he rounded the corner at the end of the street. He stared after the young ninja, mumbling under his breath. ?The three of them were always so? Odd.?
He shrugged his shoulders, getting back to the task at hand. 

---------​
	Dageki stopped in front of his apartment door. He leaned against the smooth wood, panting and sweating. The Ichiraku Ramen Shop was on the opposite side of the village from where he and his sister?s apartment was, he had had to sprint to get here in time for supper. There was a clicking sound as he turned his key in the lock, and he turned the light on as he entered.
?Hey Raikou, what?s for supper?? He yelled into the stillness of the room. None of the other lights were on? In fact, the whole apartment was just the way he had left it! He clenched his fists and stomped his way up the stairs, stopping in front of a closed door. As he raised his fist to the door, hearing the sound of footsteps coming towards him, he paused. The doorknob turned as Dageki stood motionless, fist still raised.

	The door swung open to reveal a girl around the same age and height as Dageki, and with the same shade of dark brown hair too. She blinked a few times, her left eye hidden by a long lock of hair, and her right bearing an exaggerated look of boredom. She yawned loudly and leaned against the doorframe, staring at him with her hazel-green eyes. ?Welcome back. Now what time is it, why am I so hungry, and what the hell do you want??
	He placed a hand on the doorframe, blocking the way out. 
?It?s 7:15 in the evening, your hungry because you?ve been asleep all day, and it was your turn to make supper tonight!?
	She just continued to stare at him, her gaze becoming more and more menacing. ?So what?s your point?? She said, yawning yet again. ?If your so damned hungry, go make it yourself.?

Dageki crossed his arms over his chest, attempting to tower above his sister. Unfortunately, he was only a centimetre or two taller than she was.

	?You?d better watch that mouth of yours Raikou, your making yourself sound as stupid as Bachi always was. That idiot of a girl was a liar, a faker, and a selfish suck-up. The only reason she left the village was that she was afraid to die, the useless coward. It?s really best for everyone if you forget about her, so stop acting so depressed all the time.?

 Suddenly realizing what he had just done, he quickly slammed the door shut, turned on his heel, and fled back down the stairs. He could just hear his sister screaming curses at the top of her lungs, and he planned on getting out of her reach as fast as possible.

	Raikou ran to her pillow and grabbed the whip she kept underneath it, her hair starting to get some of it?s static back. ?YOU F***ING ASSHOLE! WHEN I GET MY HANDS ON YOU, YOU?LL WISH YOU WERE AN ONLY CHILD!? She screamed, almost breaking down her bedroom door as she rammed into it with full force, knocking it open. She ran after her brother, trying desperately to keep her balance as she stumbled down the stairs.

Dageki ran down the street, twisting and turning down every alleyway he came across. This was the only way of escape, seeing as Raikou was much faster than he was? But on the other hand, he DID have more stamina than his sister. 
She was gaining fast, her whip wrapped neatly around her waist. All Dageki needed to do was to find someone to back him up, and he was safe. He kept running, weaving down various alleyways and side-streets. He looked back only to find Raikou much further back than he had thought, just as he had hoped. The winding course had tired her considerably more than it did her brother, buying him some extra time to seek out help. 
Dageki snickered and turned to face the front. 

	Izumo and Kotetsu were walking along the street leading to and from the Konoha gate, their long shift finally over for the day. They were discussing the upcoming Chuunin exams, when they heard heavy footsteps nearby. Making a detour through a narrow alleyway, they began to run silently towards the escalating commotion.

Dageki, focused completely on his pursuer, didn?t notice the two ninja until it was too late. Looking back at Raikou and turning a corner, Dageki collided headlong into Izumo, causing both shinobi to topple into a nearby mud-puddle. Kotetsu stood looking stunned, watching his two mud-covered comrades as they got up and began wiping the mud out of their eyes. Izumo studied Dageki?s mud-streaked face, recognizing him only when he removed his glasses to clean the mud off them. ?Dageki! What?re you doing-?

He didn?t get the chance to finish.
 Raikou came sprinting around the corner, brandishing her menacious whip. She spotted her brother immediately and raised her arm into the air, lashing out with all her force. Dageki leaped out of the way just in time to avoid getting hit and slid along the muddy ground. The whip made contact with the earth, momentarily sending an electrical current surging through the air. Dageki stood up quickly, bracing himself for the next attack. Raikou charged at him again, her whip now illuminated with electrical current. Kotetsu and the muddy Izumo positioned themselves between the two bickering siblings, prepared to use force if necessary. 
?Raikou, you?ve got to calm down? Whatever your brother did, I?m sure it?s not something to kill him over.? Said Kotetsu, trying desperately to hide the trembling in his voice. ?We can work this out another way?You just have to calm down first.? 

Raikou paused for a moment before lowering her weapon. ?That asshole insulted my sister. Maybe it isn?t a very good reason to kill someone, but I?m definitely going to end up hurting him if he says anything like that again?? She slowly began wrapping the whip around her waist. ?You could never understand, Dageki? Bachi and I shared something that was much more than a simple sister?s bond.?
She yawned again and smoothed her staticky brown hair. Turning slowly, she began the walk back to the apartment. ?She?ll come home? She has to come home.?
Dageki, Kotetsu and Izumo stood staring until they were sure she was out of earshot. When they could no longer hear her slow footsteps, all three relaxed. Izumo turned his head towards Dageki, smiling nervously. ?She sure is scary when she?s angry? Why were you running? You could have won against her, no sweat.?
	Dageki sighed, his eyes reflecting his profound annoyance. ?I could have, but I didn?t want to hurt her. Thanks for the help, guys.?
He started walking, shaking his head as he did so. ?I guess it could be worse? Bachi?s only a missing nin.? He stopped, looking back at his comrades. ?You know what they say? Those who break the rules are called trash. But, those who betray their friends are worse than trash. Bachi has broken the rules? now let?s see how long it will take her to do something really stupid?? 
And with that, he walked on through the night.


----------



## Tossino (Dec 9, 2007)

Welll... I like it. x'D I dunno what else to say. x'D


----------



## Bachi-san (Dec 14, 2007)

Just wanna say that you've all been great, and I wish you the best for the holiday season.
Unfortunately, I have a whole bunch of mid-year examinations that I'm no doubt going to fail if I don't hit the books. I also have a concert and a test next week, so I won't be adding to my fanfic for quite a while. I'd say I'll only be posting again mid-January or later. Thanks again for your awesome commenting skills!


----------



## Tossino (Dec 14, 2007)

Many people are busy with exams at the moment, so I understand.  I've been delayed by a little more fun thing with my fanfics. x3 I've had a Bleach marathon, so I've been busy with that. lawl. I'll be waiting.


----------



## Bachi-san (Feb 4, 2008)

Here is the next Chapter. Sry I took so long, I had math exam issues that I had to take care of and I've been sick for the past week. I promise that I'll have a new chapter up every week for at least a few months, probably more. The Raven is a sucky name for a chapter, and I think I really screwed this one up... but enjoy(hopefully), and comment!

Chapter 10: The Raven


*Spoiler*: __ 



The three Akatsuki came to a cliffside towering above a large body of water. Sasori stopped at the ledge, turning Hiruko to face the huge black horse standing quietly behind them. “Wake her up, Deidara.” He said. By now, Sasori was quite annoyed with the girl’s lack of self-discipline.
Deidara nodded, sighing. “She’s always either asleep or complaining about something. Don’t you find it strange, she was never like that before we entered the desert, un.” He walked over to the animal and carefully poked his partner with his one hand. She shifted slightly to the left and mumbled an inaudible phrase or two, then resumed her peaceful nap. 
Deidara grumbled irritably, he took out a kunai and held it over one of her wrists. “Watch this Master Sasori, it’s the only way to get her moving, un.” He wore an exceptionally mischievous smile and gently tapped the kunai against her wrist. Her eyes jolted open immediately and she sat bolt upright, losing her balance, toppling off her horse, and landing on the solid ground with a thud. Deidara didn’t bother suppressing a snicker. She slowly rose to her feet, her eyes still half closed, and walked over to Deidara, who was still grinning ear to ear and looking quite pleased with himself.
Bachi looked up at him with the same old tired, sarcastic eyes. “Gee Deidara, thanks a lot. How about next time you actually knife me, and see whether I let live or let die.” Deidara just kept on smiling, and so Bachi decided to let it go for now. Like any good Shinobi, she took a moment to examine her surroundings.  Being careful not to trip, she walked to the ledge and peered down into the water. “I have an acute fear of large bodies of water, so I expect I’ll be needing an alternate route of entry.” She said, one hand grasped firmly onto the wrist of the other. “Tell Pein not to bother opening it for me, I’ll find my own way in.”
Sasori grumbled, sounding only mildly concerned. “I understand that you can’t participate, but you can’t even watch?” 
Bachi shook her head. “No, it’s too dangerous. I’ll be fine out here for awhile.” She walked up to the horse again, stroking it’s muscular neck. Like all summons, the horse disappeared in a cloud of smoke when she finished with it. She turned around just in time to see Sasori’s eyes narrow, staring at her like she was some  strange new species of insect. She starred back at him with a calm curiosity. “I’ll… See you two later then.” 
She walked over to the nearest tree and sat down at it’s base, swinging the violin case off her back and watching Deidara and Sasori jump down to the surface of the water. She waited patiently for them to make their entrance, tapping her foot eagerly to the rhythmic beat of her heart. The moment she heard the cavern entrance close, she quietly stood up and took care in brushing the leftover sand off her clothes. She brought her pocket watch out from somewhere under her cloak. She studied the time for a moment, then quickly tucked the watch back into her bag. 
“Let’s hope I make it back in time…,” she whispered to herself. She held her hand out in front of her, making it look like she was going to use the Rasengan. “Alright, let’s do this!”, she said. A small cluster of black bubble-like orbs began to form in the palm of her hand, and her shadow retreated up her arm in what seemed like a series of intricate webbing. As the strange foaming orb got bigger, her shadow shrunk in size until it had disappeared completely. She was beginning to feel faint… Which meant her Chakra was struggling to keep her conscious. “Hurry it up, we’ve only got three days to discuss our little problem when we do find him…” The shadow began to mutate, forming a head and limbs. 
It took an agonizingly lengthy five minutes for the shadow to complete it’s mutation. Perched on Bachi’s arm was now a large black raven, it’s eyes dark blue in color and it’s feathers as dull as coal. The bird stretched it’s wings, raising it’s beak to the sky and cawing loudly. The bird took one last look at Bachi and took off into the sky. Bachi dropped to the ground, leaning her back against the tree for support. She was breathing heavily, beads of sweat running down her cheeks. “I can’t go any faster than that…” She muttered to herself. “Speeding the withdrawal of the horse took… So much out of me.”
 				_______________________
It seemed to her that she had been lying there for hours; time dragging on as she lay there in agony. Finally, as the sun was giving the first signs of setting, she heard the familiar sound of a bird’s wings beating against the wind. The raven gracefully swooped down, landing softly next to her. Bachi sat there dazed, and didn’t seem to notice the bird at first. Giving no heed to the girl’s poor condition, the raven gave a single loud caw and began pecking and ripping at the skin of her arm with it’s beak, cutting through her exposed flesh. Bachi let out a startled yelp and pulled her arm, which was now leaking blood all over her cloak, out of reach. 
“What the hell are you doing?!” She yelled, reaching out her hand, and grasping the bird firmly by the throat. “You know I faint easily, especially when I lose blood. Now get back in here before I regret accepting your damned offer in the first place.” The raven seemed to melt back into the strange bubble-like orbs, and they (very hesitantly) began to make their way back down her arm, forming her shadow once again. She quite suddenly felt as if someone had just shoved something down her throat. Bachi collapsed and grasped her stomach, eyes wide as a sudden wave of pain engulfed her gut. “Holy shit… What the…. What hell is this?!,” She wailed, writhing in pain. She leaned forward and opened her mouth as a mixture of blood and vomit came spewing out. Looking closely at the strangely colored concoction, she recognized a fine mixture of fur and small bones. “ You…” She said, wincing in pain. “ You bitch! You’re trying to weaken me, aren’t you?! … I-
She didn’t get any further before she leaned over and vomited again, moaning in pain. “I won’t give in to you… We… We can’t endanger the lives of the others. You have to be patient, wait until I can get further from other people… I-” Bachi clenched her arms around her midsection, quivering and moaning in pain. “Don’t want you to hurt anyone…” She said, vomiting up the bloody solution once more. Her muscles screamed as she started to rise to her feet. She stumbled a few times, but soon regained her balance, making her way awkwardly through the forest. “Well?” She said out loud as she walked through the dense underbrush. “How far is he? Walking distance?” She froze for a moment and closed her eyes to concentrate. “…Oh, I see. Damn, that’s too far to walk.” The young kunoichi swiped her tongue longingly over her chapped, dry lips. “Well…” She whispered again. “Here goes nothing.”

Bachi stood under the shadow of a nearby tree, bringing the index and middle finger of her right hand to her face. After a few moments, her feet started to gradually sink into the shadow, along with the rest of her body. “It’s late… And the shadows are long…” She said, her voice hushed. “Excellent.”




I hope it didn't suck too bad, I'm getting back into the swing of things.


----------



## Tossino (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow, now we got to know what made Pein want her so much. x''D She's kinda like Zetsu. I like her abilities, brilliant idea. Can't wait to see what she's planning.

It's good to see you back btw.


----------



## trashed_jonas (Feb 9, 2008)

finnaly a new one came out  cant wait for next XD


----------



## Bachi-san (Feb 9, 2008)

Yay! Thx guys! Next one will be up Monday or Tuesday (If it doesn't come out Monday, it's cause I'm being a lazy ass again  ).


----------



## trashed_jonas (Feb 10, 2008)

Bachi-san said:


> Yay! Thx guys! Next one will be up Monday or Tuesday (If it doesn't come out Monday, it's cause I'm being a lazy ass again  ).



sounds good  tough i wont be able to read it until next weekend


----------



## Bachi-san (Feb 11, 2008)

Next chapter right on time... So yeah, I think I screwed up on this one too... Aw well. 

Chapter 11: Communications


*Spoiler*: __ 



It was late, and the stars hung brightly in the sky above the lush green field below. An uncomfortable silence hung over the area, the birds and other animals seeking protection from the violent winds. 

A cloaked figure stood by the edge of the forest, scouring the field for the smallest sign of movement. He pushed his glasses further up his nose and took a first step into the field. “This is stupid, what would she have to talk to me about?” He mumbled to himself. He sighed and continued to make his way towards the centre of the meadow. There was a flicker of movement on the other side of the meadow. The cloaked man shuddered at the immense chakra of the newcomer. “Show yourself.” He said, his voice trembling.

Bachi rose from the shadow, panting heavily. She began to stumble towards the hooded man, but collapsed before reaching him. “I’m glad you could make it… Are you positive you weren’t followed?” She said, looking over to him with an exhausted smile. He grinned, moving closer and holding out a hand to her. “Positive… So, what’s this all about anyway? Do you realize how much trouble I could be in if I’m discovered?” The young man helped lift her to her feet.
	“I need to make myself perfectly clear before I get to the point… If you tell anyone anything about this meeting, though I hate to kill…” She paused, as she was contemplating her choice of words. “You, and whoever you leaked information to… Will have to die. I’m doing this to save a friend, and I’m very desperate.” Bachi stood staring, waiting for an answer. The man hesitated, then nodded his agreement.

	Bachi closed her eyes before continuing. “I need to know if it’s possible to transfer DNA from one living person to another… To form… well, to copy a mutation or kekai genkai.”
There was a long pause as the cloaked ninja thought it over.

“Well, I seem to remember attempting such an experiment… Yes, we tried to transfer a living human with the DNA of the Shodai Hokage. But as far as I remember, the results were disastrous. Of course, we had to abandon the project before our research was complete… So it might be possible to transfer a kekai genkai, but a mutation…? What do you mean by mutation?”
	The young kunoichi adjusted her sunglasses, though it was very late in the evening. “I don’t know much about it at this moment in time, but I’m gathering all the information that I can. Bear with me, Kabuto.”

	“Sure… but we can’t meet again for awhile. I can’t be found out, and I suppose you’re hiding this from the leader of Akatsuki as well.”

“I don’t care what the leader says, I have what I want from him.” She pulled a large key from her bag. “I agreed to work for him if he gave me this, and if I could chose who I work with.” She told him, twisting the key around her fingers. “I can do whatever the hell I want, and he has no say in it.”

He nodded again, a smirk spreading across his face. “Why are you in Akatsuki in the first place? I’m dying to know.”

Bachi shook her head disapprovingly. “You shouldn’t ask such a question and expect me to answer. That’s for me to know, and for you to find out… eventually. I’ll send more information in a few days time, both about the kind of mutation and my own condition.” Bachi paused to look at him, looking miserable. “My will is weakening… It’s a matter of days, maybe a week before I lose control of her. It took me two whole days to find you, while it should normally have taken no more than a few minutes.”

With a small smile, she winked at him and turned away. “I’ll see you around!” She sank back down into the ground, and before disappearing completely, saluted him.




hehehe... hope it wasn't too bad... 0.o


----------



## Bachi-san (Feb 23, 2008)

This Chapter is ssoooo freakin late, cause I didn't start my stupid book report until the week it was due. Plus I had to do an essay  So im sorry, but I said that i would update every week, and its technically not the end of the week yet. 0.o

Chapter 12: The Akatsuki’s Lair



*Spoiler*: __ 



She peered out at the Konoha shinobi through the bushes, and her heart sank with regret. If she was to return to her village, she would never make another person suffer… not again. Not like her brother and sister had.

It was obvious that she couldn’t go walking up to the front door with Naruto and company doing their dawdling near the entrance. Then again, she could always risk using another one of her more specialized techniques. 
_Risk… The whole situation I’m in is a risk, isn’t it._ She thought. 

She breathed a deep sigh, rubbing her arm tenderly where the raven had drawn blood. “Alright, lets hope this works…” she whispered. “I’ve just got to focus, and everything will be fine.” 
Bachi sat cross-legged on the ground and held her left arm out in front of her, the palm of her hand facing away. She began to tremble lightly, stifling a whimper. The pain throughout her body was making her jutsu unbearable to focus on. She finally gave in, letting her arm fall to her lap.
“This is impossible,” she moaned. “You’ll have to numb my nervous system. Just enough to give me some relief, mind you.”

She was answered by one last stab of pain followed by a stony, and somewhat pleasurable numbness. Stretching her arm out again, she tried desperately to focus. Bachi sat there for a good ten minutes before she could feel any change in her at all.
After a long wait, she shakily rose to her feet and stumbled over to the closest tree. Instead of bumping into it, her body passed right through the thick trunk.

“Thank you,” she whispered. “for your cooperation, my friend.”

______________________________

Bachi crept along the edge of the small cliff until she was just a few metres off to the left of the other shinobi. She was trying to think of a way past them, when she heard them making a commotion. As it turned out, Lee had set the volume on his wireless radio too high; creating the ideal diversion. Bachi saw this as an ideal opening, and jumped down to the water. She sprinted across the surface, and just as the ninja hound Pakkun turned his head, leaped through the thick rock wall.

	She hit the ground and slid a couple of metres, stumbled a little, and fell flat on her back at her partners’ feet. While Sasori only sat calmly inside his puppet, Deidara let out a surprised yelp and stumbled backwards, tripping over his own feet. Bachi just stood up calmly, pretending to brush dirt off her cloak as she watched Deidara slowly start to push himself off the cave floor. 

“Well it’s nice to see you too, Deidara.” She said, a hint of sarcasm in her voice. She held out a hand towards him, but he brushed it away. “I don’t need your help, just leave me alone, un.”

Bachi recoiled, her amused grin replaced with a disapproving frown. “Why are you so bitchy all the time?!”

Finally getting to his feet, Deidara stood towering above her. “I’m not being bitchy! I just don’t need help from a shrimpy genin!”

“There you are being bitchy again!”

“No I’m not, I just don’t like weaklings, un!”

“I’m not a weakling, bird-brain!”

“Shut up, loser!”

“Put a sock in it, fluffy!”

“I’ll kill you!”

“I’d like to see you try, closet woman!”

“You’re dead!”

“SHUT THE HELL UP, BOTH OF YOU!”

Bachi and Deidara both stopped their bickering and turned their heads in Sasori’s direction. He had Hiruko’s tail raised and ready to strike. “Your arguing is giving me a headache.”
Bachi stepped forward, her face bearing an innocent look of curiosity (eyes wide and bottom lip slightly pooched out). “Sasori, can puppets get headaches?”
The eerie glare he gave her was the worst yet. “Watch your mouth,” he grumbled. “I don’t care what you say to Deidara, but you’d better not be smart with me.”

	She knelt in front of him, her head bowed in a submissive manner. “I’m so sorry Sasori-sama. It was rude of me.”
Sasori was obviously taken aback by the girl’s response. “Fine,” he said rather hesitantly. “but make sure it doesn’t happen again.”
	“Of course, Sasori-sama.” Bachi stood up and looked at Deidara. Deidara stared back, annoyed to the extreme. He paused and took a few steps back, grinning menacingly. 

Bachi looked at him with curiosity, and was about to ask him why on earth he was looking so pleased with himself when she felt Sasori’s huge scorpion-tail fall heavily to the ground beside her. She watched as it made a swipping motion over the ground. Sasori withdrew the puppet’s tail, and stood staring at the wall behind her. Bachi started to relax again, puzzled over what Sasori’s actions were supposed to accomplish. 
She practically jumped out of her skin when there was a sudden explosion in the vicinity of where Sasori had been staring just moments earlier. At first she was confused, but that feeling quickly subsided as she realized what had just happened; Deidara had clearly tried to kill her, and if not for Sasori, would have likely succeded. 

The smallest hint of a frown could be seen on Deidara’s face. “Aww…” he whined. “Master Sasori, you’re no fun!”
“You pull a stunt like that again, and your dead.” Said Sasori, turning his attention back on the cave entrance.

Deidara glared at Bachi, his fist tightly clenched. “Your such a little suck-up, un!”


All three stood through an uncomfortable silence. Deidara and Bachi were trying especially hard to avoid each other’s eyes. Sasori continued facing the entrance, his puppet entirely immobile.

Bachi finally decided to walk up to him. “Sorry…” She said, “I didn’t mean to suck-up to him, I was just being nice.” She took her pocket watch out from under her cloak and removed the small picture from inside of it. “Could you do me a favour, Deidara?”

He only grimaced, avoiding eye contact. “What is it, un?”

She held out the picture to him, her cheeky grin had returned. “Do you think you can destroy this picture for me?”
Deidara took the small picture in his hand. “Now why would you want me to do that… un?”

Bachi’s facial expression darkened, her smile replaced with a frown-and-stare combination that would send even the most sinister being back to hell’s gates. “I-I don’t know…” she muttered.

Deidara stared at her, eyebrow raised. “You don’t know?”

“I guess it’s because…” She closed her eyes for a moment and sighed. “Oh never mind, it’s none of your damned business.”

Before Deidara could ask anymore questions, she simply strolled over to the other end of the cavern and sat herself down. Running a hand over her forehead protector and leaning her head against the walls of the cave, she sighed again.
Deidara squinted at the picture in his hand, but to no avail. It was too dark in the cavern to see it properly, so he stuck it under his forehead protector for safekeeping.




LOL, I asked my relatives, and they say I'm 1/2 british(well, sorta),1/4 French-Canadian(eh?), 1/8 Irish, and 1/8 Lithuanian. sry, just my random thoughts.

Did you know that Pickles+Chocolate=olives 0.o


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 23, 2008)

sweet.. great story. you made someone up besides tobi to bug deidara! Go bachi! and im irish, yogoslovian, dutch, polish, german, russian, and italian.


----------



## Bachi-san (Feb 23, 2008)

Thx! I'm glad you think she's bugging Deidara, cause that's what I was aiming for!


----------



## Bachi-san (Mar 7, 2008)

Time is moving too quickly for me... Sry about the wait. I am starting on the next chapter right away (seriously, right this second)!

Chapter 13: Intrusion



*Spoiler*: __ 



Deidara was seated comfortably on Gaara?s still body, and Sasori was staring again at the large stone entrance. Voices could be heard from outside the cave, and it became clear that the search-and-rescue Shinobi were ready to break in. Bachi rose and took her place standing behind her partners. There was the sound of quick footsteps, a pause, and the loud cracking of crumbling rock. Four figures entered the cave as the barrier crumbled away, two standing on either side of the entrance. Bachi shifted uneasily when she saw that Kakashi was among the four, although she should have guessed he would be. Naruto was too, of course, as was Sakura and an old woman who seemed strangely familiar to her. Naruto paused as his gaze fell upon the former leaf-nin. Bachi let a low growl escape her; both Deidara and Sasori glanced at her momentarily before focusing back on the task at hand. She also noticed how Naruto?s physical appearance was different from what she remembered, his eyes like those of a vicious animal and his teeth bared like fangs. Another wave of pain hit, starting with a shallow aching in her ribs and travelling painfully up her spine, resulting in a pounding headache. She started to cough, and she felt the blood begin to gather in her mouth. 

The last thing she remembered before losing consciousness was a terrible numbness?



Deidara caught her just before she hit the ground. ?What the hell just happened, un? What?s wrong with her?? 

?Do you really think anyone actually tells me anything?! If something?s wrong with her health-wise, someone should have told me!? said Sasori, his panic rising. Blood was now steadily seeping from the corner of the limp kunoichi?s mouth. ?Whatever it is, it?s getting worse. She didn?t faint when we were in the desert, she said she was alright.?

?This happened in the desert and you didn?t tell me?!? barked Deidara, his one arm wrapped protectively around Bachi?s shoulders. ?Tell me the next time something important turns up, un!?

?Shut up, it wasn?t important at the time.?

?Not important?! The Leader?s gonna have our heads, un!?

?She?s not even close to being dead, you imbecile! She?s strong, whatever it is, she?ll get through it.?

?Are you kidding, un?! She?s the most weak, pathetic shinobi I?ve ever seen!?

	Sasori paused for a moment. ?No? No she isn?t. Obviously you haven?t been paying attention lately or you would know.?

?Know what? Is there anything else you would like to share, Master??

?Quiet, she?s awake?

Deidara felt the girl begin to move, so he placed his hand halfway down her back for support ? the last thing they needed right now being a kunoichi with a concussion ? and as he did so, he felt something strange pressing against his hand. His first guess was that it was simply her spine, but he quickly dismissed that theory when he felt the once rigid area beneath the thick cloak suddenly soften, becoming more like a soft rubber tube running down her back. Curious as ever, Deidara started to run his hand up her ?spine?, grimacing when he felt the tube-like thing pulsate. ?Master Sasori.? he said, voice hushed. ?I think you need to take a look at-?

He pulled his hand away suddenly, and before he knew it, a kunai knife was being held against his throat. Bachi was awake alright, and not only was she pressing the kunai firmly against his neck and gripping the collar of his cloak with her other hand, but she had on the most retarded ear-to-ear grin he had ever seen. Well, retarded? Maybe not? Insane was the word he was looking for, her grin spreading and her eyes wide and smiling. He watched her with growing concern as she swept her tongue over her dry, cracked lips. There was a twinge of pain from his neck, and he realised then, with a fine mixture of horror and elation, that she was now running the kunai down the side of his neck? And drawing blood.

Deidara winced as she tore open the collar of his cloak and leaned her head tenderly against his muscular shoulder. He had a sudden and unexpected rush of joy, listening to their hearts beat rhythmically, in perfect unison ? but what happened next only sent massive shivers down his spine. He trembled. His insides felt like they were doing summersaults, and though he had expected it to be warm and welcoming, the feeling of her tongue against his open wound was cold and intoxicating more than it was pleasurable.

_No, this is just wrong. So, so wrong._

Seeing that she had dropped her weapon, he took this opportunity to skilfully flip her onto her back by exerting pressure against the right side of her neck and bowling his legs into hers. He pinned her against the hard ground, his arm pressing painfully against her neck. 

?Shit,? he hissed, ?she?s been knocked unconscious again.?

Deidara sat upright again, and returned Sasori?s exasperated look (that is, if puppets could have ?looks?). _Something weird is going on here, un... And I?m gonna find out what!_




Weird chapter 0.o
I've been in a daze all week... So it was hard to notice mistakes... oh well.

Please point out any mistakes so I can fix them!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 7, 2008)

oooooo..... it sort of sounded like she was getting onto deidara... 0.0 X3 eeeeeeee!!!! so. what happens next?? i must know!!!!


----------



## Bachi-san (Mar 8, 2008)

Lol, I've been dropping hints throughout the story... Maybe if you REALLY think about what's been going on so far, you could possibly figure out what this comotion is about. well, possibly. As for what happens in the next chapter(which should be out by sunday or monday, if all goes well), it's likely that you'll be disappointed if you like mushy stuff... But of course, I'll also be dropping more hints. Thx sooo much for the comments btw!


----------



## Bachi-san (Mar 15, 2008)

My computer was being a schmuck again....(no clue why I use that word, or even how I know it 0.o) So this one is really late... ah well, beter late than never i guess...

Chapter 14: A Lack of Respect!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Bachi slowly opened her eyes. She sat looking up at Sasori, who was currently standing directly in front of her. How long had she been unconscious? She stood up and took a good look around the cavern. Deidara wasn?t there? _He must have lured Naruto and Kakashi out into the open_, she thought.

She noticed now that Sasori was no longer hiding in his puppet, Hiruko. Her leg stung as she stood up and leaned against the wall behind her. ?Where did Deidara fly off to now?? she asked her redheaded partner.

Sasori didn?t even bother to turn around and look at the girl. ?He left with the Jinchuriki? I suppose you don?t remember anything, do you?? he replied.

Bachi shook her head and smiled that innocent, girlish smile of hers. ?Of course not, what are you talking about? What happened??

?I thought that might be the case. What a shame? I?m sure Deidara will be happy to explain it to you.? He paused, then turned to look directly at her. ?In the meantime, I want to know what it is you want with Akatsuki. I?d also like to know why you?re working so hard to be a bratty pain in the ass. I?m not blind, I saw the smoke bombs you used when you ?summoned? the horse, just as I saw through your pitiful act.?

Bachi stared at him coolly. ?Well,? she mumbled, sidestepping away from him, ?I?m afraid that it?s all quite confidential, you see? I?ve always been though of as the most talented of actors within my family, a shame really. And as for the horse? I?m afraid you will just have to ask our dear leader.? She was now trapped in a corner of the cave, Sasori looming dangerously close to her. Her head continued its terrible throbbing, but she ignored it with practiced discipline. ?The act was meant to fool you, but I guess it didn?t work too well did it? 

?I must admit that I have been suspicious of you since the very beginning.? Sasori growled as he took a few steps towards the girl.

She stumbled backwards and allowed the back half of her body to slip through the solid rock wall. ?Jeez Sasori, this is so curious of you. I?m flattered that you want to know so much about me, but trust me when I say that I won?t harm Akatsuki. I too after all, have my own goals to accomplish.?

 Bachi?s eyes brightened, though the rest of her expression remained the same. ?I?ve just remembered where it was I?ve seen your grandmother before. It was in a dream?? She paused, as if in some sort of trance-like state, continuing only when she caught Sasori shifting one of his arms upwards. ?You were there too, Sasori. You looked so cute as a kid? In fact, you didn?t look much different than you do now, only human.?

Sasori reached out to grab the girl, but she disappeared through the wall before he could stop her.
?Shit!? cursed Sasori, pounding the wall with his fists. ?So that little bitch thinks she can take advantage of Akatsuki!? I guess I?ll have to warn the Leader? She?s completely out of control?? Only now did he turn back towards his two opponents. ?I?ll deal with this later, we?re wasting time. Bring it on!?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 15, 2008)

!!!!!D YEA!!! bachi annoys sasori!!! isn't sasori hot as his regular form? sexy ginger! not as sexy as gaara! he has sand and the sunset makes his eyes look like stars!!! HOT!!!!!!


----------



## Bachi-san (Mar 15, 2008)

ZOMG YES! Sasori is soooo sexy! X3
I like Gaara too, but mostly for his personnality


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 16, 2008)

Yessss!!! you agree with me! and gaara's personality is hot isn't it? first time every seeing him he was all 'i will not cease to exsist' and 'i will kill you' it was all dark and sexy! now he's caring for others, lookin out for his peps and will sacrfice his life for his friends.


----------



## Bachi-san (Mar 22, 2008)

So here's chapter 15!!!... nothin' else to say i'm afraid.

Chapter 15: Theories and Strays


*Spoiler*: __ 



Bachi had been wandering the woods for at least a half-hour, and although she had a good idea of where her quick-tempered partner had gone, she found that she simply didn?t have enough free-flowing chakra to pursue him as a shinobi normally would - Quickly and effectively, that is. She sighed deeply once again, and the dull, throbbing pain that had left her not two hours ago began to creep back into her tired muscles. What had Sasori been trying to get at when he had asked her if she had remembered anything? Maybe he had been talking about the disagreement between Deidara and herself, before Naruto and company had broken through.

She hopped over a tree that had fallen across the overgrown path through the forest, and continued her agonizingly slow stroll. The trees were getting larger and further spaced apart as she went, and she found herself having to stop every couple of minutes to catch her breath. Being anemic in such a situation was likely not the best thing, but she kept at it anyway.

She quickly dismissed her theory; Sasori had never truly cared about what happened to either her or Deidara, and besides, whatever she had ?forgotten? obviously had to be more serious than an argument. After all, Sasori had seemed more amused than scared or angry. She thought for a moment that maybe whatever he was getting at had happened during or after her blackout, but realized that couldn?t be the case. She had never experienced anything like sleepwalking during a blackout, nor had she ever talked in her sleep? at least, not that she knew of. 

She sat down at the base of a large tree. Her right leg threatened to give out on her, and the headache that she so deeply abhorred was returning, slowly but surely. Cupping her hands over her eyes, she decided that she would try to forget about everything Sasori had said. Which would be easy, as long as he also kept quiet about it. There wasn?t a very big chance that anything strange had happened between the break-in and when she woke up with Sasori standing by her side anyway. It would probably be best to focus on the more immediate problem of making her way through this dense forest, than what Sasori had fussed about. He had probably only been trying to unnerve her.

She hadn?t been sitting for more than five minutes, when she heard a soft whimpering coming from the dense raspberry bushes a few meters ahead. At first she thought that it may have been her imagination, but as she paused to listen more carefully, she heard it again. It was very clearly not human, maybe some stray dog that had been lost or abandoned? She crept forward on her hands and knees, eager to investigate the situation. As she parted the thorny bushes down the middle (avoiding any sharp thorns she came across), she caught a glimpse of what appeared to be a small sized ball of matted grayish-brown fur.

She poked the fur-ball with an outstretched hand. The ball-o-fur unraveled just enough for two short, pointy ears to emerge, and the same whimpering sound could be heard coming from the frightened animal. Bachi began to gently unhook the sharp thorns from its mangled fur, using one hand to restrain it securely at where she figured the scruff of its neck would be. It took her awhile to detach all of them, and when she was finally finished, she dragged the limp body out from under the bushes. When she did so, the small creature unraveled, and she could see it clearly for the first time. It was a wolf cub, probably no older than six or seven weeks of age and quite unconscious.

Bachi paused suddenly. She didn?t have the best sense of smell, and most of the time she didn?t pay any attention to odd scents, but there was something strange in the air around her now. She picked up the unconscious cub and stood up so she could see over the short, thick bushes. Somehow, it didn?t surprise her to find the dead, rotting carcass of an adult wolf, along with three dead wolf cubs lying lifeless on the forest floor.

Frowning at the world in general, she checked the pulse of the one in her arms. It was weak, but it was there. She sighed with relief, knowing that if it hadn?t been caught in the bushes in the first place, it would have been killed along with the rest of its kin. The mother wolf?s neck had been cut almost halfway through with a blunt blade, and most of the cubs were bleeding from the head- farmers or shinobi were likely to blame for this atrocity.

?Well,? she mumbled to no one in particular, ?I might as well take in an orphaned cub. It would have died alone out here anyway, so what?s cruel about delaying its time by a few weeks? It will die a more painful death out here than with me, and it?s perfect for my jutsu.? She tucked the wolf carefully away in the bag she kept slung around her shoulder, and continued on her way in pursuit of Deidara.

She walked on for as long as she could, and as soon as her muscles started to give out again, there was a huge explosion from less than a kilometer away! It practically made her jump out of her skin. She decided to keep walking in the general direction of the blast, sure that Deidara would be there.




I was sooo busy painting easter eggs today.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 22, 2008)

awwww!! a wittle wolf cub!! will she raise it as big as akamaru with kiba?? I HOPE SO!! It's so funny to watch narutos reaction to the big akamaru!! he was all 'WHAT THE HELL??? AKAMARU???' and kiba "What? nothings wrong with him." 'HE'S FUCKIN HUGE!!!' "really? i didn't notice." 'HOW COULD YOU NOT?? WASN'T IT HIM RIDING ON YOUR SHOULDERS INSTEAD OF YOU ON HIS???' "hmm.... i don't see any difference." 'GAAH!!'


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 23, 2008)

very good


----------



## Bachi-san (Mar 23, 2008)

Thx guys  im glad you like it!


----------



## Bachi-san (Mar 29, 2008)

Whoever comments on this chapter gets +Reps.  Lol, hope you enjoy! If you have any questions, or theories about what's gonna happen, please ask/tell! X3

Chapter 16: Reunion


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Bachi sighed, breathing in the warm air of the forest as she extended her arms and legs in a luxurious stretch. She fumbled through her pockets and pulled out a small cloth pouch. While she removed two small pills from the pouch with one hand, she used the other to unzip her bag and lift the wolf up and out by the scruff of the neck. The cub quivered and squealed, but before it could protest any further, Bachi quickly popped the two pills into its open mouth. She took out two more and ate them herself, then carefully placed the wolf back inside her bag.

The kunoichi walked on through the forest for several more hours, navigating her way through the dense underbrush and towering pines. Resting only to pop another soldier pill into her mouth or to satisfy her thirst with her near-full bottle of water.

She stopped dead in her tracks.
Listening carefully to the forest around her, she could clearly make out the sound of voices coming from up ahead. She started to jog as silently as she could in that direction, and it wasn?t long before she burst into the small clearing. She was both appalled and amused by what she found.

Zetsu, Tobi, and Deidara all stopped what they were doing and stared at Bachi with wide, guilty eyes. Zetsu was standing quietly while Deidara and Tobi were sprawled on the ground. Deidara had his legs wrapped tightly around Tobi?s neck, while Tobi tried desperately to unhinge the Akatsukis legs from his throat. But now they were staring at her, looking embarrassed and guilty. 

Tobi was the one to break this spell of silence when he finally squirmed his way out from under Deidara and rushed forward to greet the new arrival.
?Hey, Bachi-san! Long time no see!? he screamed as he embraced her in a bear hug. Realizing suddenly that this was no way to greet a member of Akatsuki, Tobi let go of her and simply bowed his head instead. ?Tobi thought you were a goner, Bachi-san! But Zetsu-san assured me that you weren?t! Sasori is dead! I can become an official member now, isn?t that-?

Before Tobi could finish, Deidara?s leg collided with the back of his head, sending him toppling to the ground headfirst.

Deidara stood towering over him triumphantly. ?Shut up, Tobi, un! Can?t you see that you?re upsetting her??

Sure enough, Tobi looked up at her through his orange, spiraled mask and saw tears running down from her sunglasses. He stood up and brushed the dirt off his shirt.
?Sorry Deidra-senpai. I had no idea you were so sensitive Bachi-san!?

?Yeah, well she shouldn?t be crying in the first place, she is supposed to be a shinobi after all, un!? Deidara barked back. ?It?s _?Deidara?_, not ?Deidra? by the way.?

?Now, let?s get to the point.?

They all looked back at Zetsu, -who had been forgotten up until this point- and listened closely.

?The first thing that we need to get straightened out before we continue is-?
?What is _that_!?? hissed Zetsu?s dark side. All four of them looked down and saw the little wolf cub, blissfully unaware of the carnivorous plant-man it was sniffing. It lifted its leg, getting ready to empty its tank, when Bachi snatched it out of the way of Zetsu?s descending foot. Deidara skipped to the side as a stream of urine shot past, just barely missing him. Carrying the cub by the scruff of the neck, Bachi gently set it down behind a clump of bushes. Tobi was sent into a howling fit of laughter when he saw the shocked and disgusted look on Deidara?s face, while Zetsu looked on disapprovingly.

Bachi stared at each one in turn, and then held Zetsu?s gaze. ?I apologize to all of you for the inconvenience, but it will be staying with me from now on. If anyone hurts it in any way, they?ll have to answer to Pein.?

?It?s a male by the way, un.?

Bachi turned to look at her remaining partner. ?What??

?The puppy, it?s a male.?  He responded irritably. Deidara noticed that her tears had not stopped, so he took on a rough, sarcastic tone just to spite her. ?I thought you might like to know, it?s unlike a sensitive sissy like you to call any living thing an ?_It?_.?

?Well,? she mumbled. ?It?s interesting that you should look there in the first place, Deidara. I personally don?t find any joy or elation in looking at that certain anatomic device of another species of animal, but if you do? Well, it takes all kinds.?

This of course sent Tobi into another frantic fit of laughter, and even Zetsu struggled to suppress a snicker. Deidara turned red and took a threatening couple of steps in her direction.

Bachi stood as calmly as ever with tears flowing steadily down her face, and even when she removed her sunglasses, there was not a hint of emotion; no sadness for Sasori?s passing, and no amusement or fear.

She swiped her tongue over her lips and turned her head so that she was looking at him sideways. ?Oh, and I hate to be the bearer of bad news but??

?Don?t you dare, un.? Hissed Deidara, his teeth clenched and his face turning a deeper red.

?It seems your _other_ arm is missing.? 




AW MAN. I keep accidently making her annoy Deidei!!!  She's NOT supposed to be that annoying!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 29, 2008)

no! make her annoy dei sensei! it's making him more likeable! he's really cool! go bachi! annoy them to death! yeah! and i love her little wolf cub. let him pee on the plant man!! yeah!!


----------



## Bachi-san (Mar 29, 2008)

Poor Zetsu almost got peed on... 

You really think Bachi annoying him is making this more fun? aw well, if you say so  you're the reader after all! Thx!


----------



## Temari#1 Fan (Apr 5, 2008)

:amazedThat's really good.I laughed through most of it but to me thats's a very good thing.I don't laugh very much.It's really funny how bachi annoy's the charactors.I have literaly read this story six times.


----------



## The_Dei_un (Apr 5, 2008)

Great job Backi-san  I love the elobrate flow of your story and teh way the pieces slowly weave together. Now there are a few errors but nothing you won't fix as your skills advance. Excellent so far.


----------



## Bachi-san (Apr 7, 2008)

w00t. Thx  I would have updated Saturday like I usually do, but the internet has been down till an hour ago 

Thx Temari! and Dei-kun! btw, are there more mistakes in the earlier chapters or the later? I wanna know so that I know if I've been improving at all. 

Chapter 17: Truce 


*Spoiler*: __ 



“I’m gonna fucking kill you, you ignorant bitch!” Screeched Deidara as he ran at her in a fit of rage. He leaped, extending his leg in a high kick. Bachi replaced her sunglasses and stepped easily to the side, avoiding the attack. She grasped his ankle, and in a smooth, sweeping motion sent him flying in the opposite direction. He hit the ground with a sickening crunch, screaming in agony when the area of exposed bone of his arm hit.

Bachi put a quivering hand to her mouth. She walked slowly up to Deidara; he was lying limply on the damp forest floor. She wanted to help, but as she was reaching out with her hand, he struck out at her with another kick. It would have landed too, if his foot hadn’t gone right through her. He screeched again in frustration and pain, and began muttering various inaudible insults and curses as Bachi straightened him so that he was lying on his back instead of on his side.

Tobi and Zetsu were standing by, watching.
“Hey Zetsu-san, what’s goin’ on here? I’m getting confused…” Said Tobi, scratching his head with a gloved hand. “Why is Senpai so upset, and why didn’t his kick hit?”

Zetsu’s lighter half took over the conversation with Tobi. “Well, Deidara’s having one of his spaz-attacks again. It’s nothing to worry about, he’s just hot-headed. His kick didn’t hit, Tobi, because of Bachi’s unique properties.”

Tobi nodded his head exuberantly. “I see… Bachi-san sure is mysterious!”

Meanwhile, Deidara finally got to his feet again. He walked past Bachi without making eye contact and stopped in front of Zetsu. “Sasori’s dead… That must mean that Tobi should be my new partner, un. It also means that I’m no longer required to be partnered with little miss crybaby over there.” Deidara mumbled. He looked back at her with hatred in his eyes. Bachi stood unmoving and silent, tears streaming down her cheeks.

Zetsu’s dark half spoke next. “Oh yes, that’s what I wanted to speak to the both of you about. It does seem that Pein wishes for Tobi and yourself to be paired, and for Bachi to be my partner from here on.” He paused, observing the surprised look on Deidara’s face. “Oh, Hidan and Kakuzu will be dropping by the lair later on too. So if you want your arms properly repaired, I suggest you be there when they come.” Added his light half. “It would be for the best.”

“It would break our agreement if I was to leave Deidara’s company.” Said Bachi. “And if our agreement is broken, I am no longer in the service of the Akatsuki.”
Deidara looked at her with curiosity, wondering why she was talking in such a sophisticated manner. It was unlike her.

“Well,” spoke Zetsu. “I’ll be sure to mention that to Pein. I guess you’ll be allowed to stay with Deidara and Tobi for now.”

“Wait, that isn’t fair! She should have to be someone else, why should I have to deal with her, un?!” Deidara looked at Bachi again like she was a bug on the wall. “I hate her.”

“Well suck it up, cause you’re stuck with her. Now let’s get going.” Zetsu started walking slowly in the direction of the hide out. Tobi followed Zetsu, and Deidara was just turning to leave when Bachi spoke up again.

“I owe you an apology and an explanation.” She mumbled quietly.

Deidara tried to look into her eyes, but couldn’t bring himself to keep staring into her blank sunglasses; so he looked away again. “What’s wrong with you? You’ve been strangely sophisticated today, un.”

She sensed his wariness, so she moved her sunglasses up to her forehead, above her headband. “I apologize for my unruly conduct in the past, it was all an act, really. I would never be so rude with you without good reason, and I truly hope that we can continue to work together in a peaceful partnership.” She whipped away her tears with the back of her hand. Her eyes were red and watery. “I’ve been mourning for Sasori, and for Gaara. It’s normal to mourn for the departed. I don’t usually cry otherwise.”

Deidara looked into her deep, emotionless blue eyes with his own light blue ones; and he could have sworn he saw them flicker, change color. He inhaled deeply, his anger dissipating as she spoke to him in her naturally soothing tone.
“I guess I’m sorry too… You know, for blowing up at you all the time.” He couldn’t keep from smiling sheepishly when he saw her eyes brighten. “No pun intended.”

She smiled back at him. But her eyes did not smile. “I’d shake hands with you and reintroduce myself, but that could be difficult.”

“You know I hate it when you say things like that, don’t you, un?”

“It’s the way I am, the way I was brought up. In my house, your opinion only mattered if you could come up with a smart remark or insult faster than the opposition, and if you had the last word.” She frowned and looked down at her feet. “I don’t miss the criticism, or the judgment I received from my family, it’s the reason I left.”
Bachi shook the dreadful feelings that her little memory trip left her, and looked back up at Deidara. “You know, the reason behind handshakes has always been to show that you are disarmed, not a threat.” Whispered Bachi. “The right hand was considered the best, the strongest, the superior one. It’s why we always shake with it I suppose.”

“You know,” Deidara whispered back. “If you continue to say intelligent things like that, I might just be able to tolerate a smart-ass like you. But I can’t promise anything, un.”


“Alright you two, lets get back to the lair already.”

Bachi and Deidara turned to follow Zetsu back to the cave. Bachi picked up the wolf cub on her way by; it had fallen asleep behind a small bush. Tobi turned around and waved at them enthusiastically. He was so silly and innocent, and yet she couldn’t shake this feeling…




Hope it was ok!
Next chapter will be a Dageki and Raikou chapter.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 7, 2008)

O.O gaara!! don't remind me of that!!! AHHH! ARGH!!!!! LALALA!!! I DIDN'T READ IT!! LALALA!!!!! *puts one hand over eyes and the other on one ear* LALALA!!! DON'T REMIND ME!!! LALA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## southdakotaboy (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice story. I was alittle unsure of it at first, but it has grown on me.


----------



## Bachi-san (Apr 8, 2008)

Yay! I'm glad! 

Clara: ...so sad...  sry to remind you.


----------



## Bachi-san (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh joy, next chapter!!!

Chapter 18: Ill News


*Spoiler*: __ 



“Raikou, get up! It’s already seven o’clock, we’re going to be late!”

Raikou let out a longer-than-necessary yawn. “Why? Where are we going?”

Dageki rolled his eyes and walked up to the lump of sheets that hid his sister, poking her jokingly. “To see the Hokage of course! We need to ask for some time off, remember? To visit-”
“Mom. Right, right… I remember.” Said Raikou, peeling the sheets off one by one. “Say, do you think Mom has seen Bachi at all? Maybe she has an idea of where-“

“No.”
“No what?”
“Just, no.”

Raikou’s frown dropped (if that were possible); she got up out of bed and stood nose to nose with her brother. “What does ‘no’ mean?” She hissed at him. “You’re not the boss of me. You can’t tell me what to do.”

“Oh yes I can.” He stated. “I’m the oldest, which means I make the decisions. I’ve had enough of your obsession about Bachi. She’s gone, and she isn’t coming back.” He stood with his arms crossed across his chest, apparently attempting the intimidation method. Raikou stared at him for a moment longer, and then, concluding that this wasn’t going to get them anywhere, she walked right past him, her fists clenched.

It took Raikou an hour to do her hair and get herself dressed, and an extra half-hour to eat breakfast and put on her shoes. She wasn’t quick, and liked taking her own sweet time with things, but sometimes it did get a little extreme.

Dageki tapped his knee impatiently with his drumsticks, glancing towards the bathroom every few seconds. Raikou finally emerged; her hair slung over one eye in its signature state. “You don’t have to rub the fact that I’m the youngest in my face.” She said rather coolly. “You don’t want to get into the habit, you may give us away to someone. They all think we’re triplets.”

True, most of the villagers thought that the three- Dageki, Raikou, and Bachi, that is- were triplets. In truth however, Dageki was the eldest, followed closely by Bachi, who was one year younger. Raikou was the youngest, an astounding two years younger than her older sister. The reason for this was simply that they had all wanted to be in the same class at the academy when they started. Growing up in a small cottage miles away, they had met a traveling shinobi when they were young, and were fascinated by the treacherous path of a ninja. They soon discovered Konoha’s ninja academy, and were determined to find a way in.

Their parents however, had come from families with a history of despising village shinobi, labeling them as “mindless killing machines” and “uneducated war tools”. The children quickly came to the conclusion that if they truly wanted to be shinobi, they would have to keep it a secret from their parents. Well, they eventually succeeded, and moved into their village apartment at ages twelve, eleven, and nine; telling their mother and father that they had been accepted into the country’s most prestigious boarding-school. It had all worked out in the end.

“Hey Raikou, I gotta ask you something.” Dageki sat down on the small couch next to his sister and put away the drumsticks. “We both know that I don’t like talking about her but… I was wondering if you noticed-”

“Spit it out already, God!”

“Well when Dad died, I never once saw Bachi crying! And I was wondering if you had seen her at all upset, cause I sure didn’t.” Dageki finished. There was a moment of silence, and he thought for a moment that Raikou hadn’t heard him. He got up and walked a couple of steps towards the door.

Raikou got up and followed him. She said, “No, I didn’t. Don’t see how that matters though… I’ll bring her back. And we’ll all be together again… Forever.” And that being said, she sprinted out the door ahead of him. “She _will_ come back, just you wait!”

Dageki frowned. Raikou may think Bachi would come back… But there was always that lingering question: why had she left, and why had she acted so strange after their father had died?

_One Hour Later…._


“I’m glad you two are here, I have some disturbing news for you both.” Tsunade said sternly as she tapped her fingers nervously on her desk. She looked again at the two Shinobi standing in front of her, thinking hard about how she should deliver the news. She knew Dageki could handle it, but Raikou was temperamental and could be easily sent into a fit. Clearing her throat, she looked first at Raikou and then at Dageki.

“Earlier this week, we received urgent news from the Sand. The Akatsuki kidnapped the Kazekage, and Kankurou was severely injured by one of their members. The Kaze-”

“Is Gaara alright?!” Dageki burst out.

Tsunade cleared her throat a second time, annoyed by the sudden outburst. “As I was saying, the Kazekage was retrieved, and Kankurou healed. But Kankurou was also able to identify one of the members… as your sister, Bachi.” She paused to let the news sink in.

After about a minute, Dageki’s shock turned to utter disgust. “So, she finally did it. After all these years she’s finally lost it.” He looked at his little sister, expecting to see outrage or a steady flow of tears - he was very much surprised when he saw the blank look on her face.

“Now,” continued Tsunade. “We have no record of your sister breaking any law, so I’m willing to make an exception. Normally, any Akatsuki member is to be killed without trial or mercy, but this is different. If you can catch her, and bring her back, we can give her a proper punishment. I’m doing this for the sake of your family; you’ve already lost your father, I don’t want to take away your sister.” She looked at the two siblings with sympathy – and empathy. “Good luck.”




Bachi sure has family issues...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 12, 2008)

bachi is turning a little evil! her little sis seems to be a bit... well, tempermental. and her brother is, how can i say this, extremly not semming attractive. they're related all right just kiddding, love it so far!


----------



## Bachi-san (Apr 12, 2008)

Thx Clara!!!  Yes well... my brother is actually like that so...  Next chapter will be next Saturday, as usual! The grand Hidan and Kakuzu team enters the story!!! W00T.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 12, 2008)

gasp! saturday? OH CRAP!! THAT'S TODAY!! TONIGHT IS NEW NARUTO FOR AMERICA!!!! good thing it's in about three hours.. *whew!*


----------



## Bachi-san (Apr 12, 2008)

I said NEXT Saturday. Wow, Saturdays are new episodes for ze Americans? Naruto is on Fridays here in Canada

*Bursts into anthem*

Oh Canada!
Our home and native land!
True patriot love! In all thy son's command!
With glowing hearts, we see the rise...
ummm... blahblah.... blah. I forgot the lyrics  too bad, eh?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 12, 2008)

ha! lucky canandians! you get it on friday? we only get it on saturdays!! grrrr!!!!


----------



## Bachi-san (Apr 12, 2008)

True, but you guys are episodes ahead of us, we're only at the beginning of the Naruto and Sasuke waterfall fight.  Lotsa Sasuke flashbacks... 

I update every Saturday anyway, so expect it then!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 12, 2008)

you guys are only at that part? we are on the part where the 'life saving curry' burns everyones intestines out!!!


----------



## Bachi-san (Apr 14, 2008)

OMG I lied... Here's the next chapter! I've updated again b/c I felt like writing all Sunday and today so... yeah... :amazed Chapter name by Raikou 

Chapter 19: My Very Own Hidan and Kakuzu Arc Part 1 (No Filler Eps.! :WOW)


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Hidan?s legs felt stiff after their long walk to the Akatsuki?s lair, or what remained of it. He sat down on one of the many pieces of collapsed ceiling, and ran a bloodied hand over his slicked-back hair. He said, ?Soooo Kakuzu, we?re here to meet up with blond and blonder? I don?t get why, but I?m actually pretty damned excited.? And propped his three-bladed scythe against the wall.

Kakuzu looked down on him with indifference and shrugged. ?You?re probably just excited because she?s a girl, you?re such an asshole sometimes??

Hidan frowned. ?You?re just jealous ?cause the ladies never fall for you.? He smirked and looked up to the sky. ?But seriously, I?ve been thinking? What if I convert her? It could work.? 

?No it won?t, dumbass. You?ve tried it with every Akatsuki member, and it hasn?t worked yet? And for your information, girls are expensive, sadistic, and stupid. They?re not worth the effort in the end.?

?Does this mean you?re gay??

He sighed, exasperated. ?No. It means I don?t want to waste my time. Time is money, Hidan, you should know that by now.?

There was an uncomfortable silence.
?Well you can shove your money up your ass, ?cause I don?t give a shit.?

?Oh,? answered Kakuzu. ?And I suppose religion is more important? Grow up.?

?Leave Lord Jashin out of this, you fuckin? hobo.? Hissed Hidan. ?I?ll convert her if I want to, got it??

?Whatever??

Hidan turned his head in the direction of the forest. He stood up and stretched before pointing a bloodied finger. ?They?re here.?



Stumbling every few steps, Bachi followed Deidara into the clearing. ?Jeez guys, I?d forgotten how far it was to the cave. I?m exhausted.? She said as she spotted the two bulky figures. ?So, who do we have here??

?You?ll like Hidan, you two have a lot in common?? Deidara whispered to her.

She walked confidently up to Kakuzu first. He wore a cloth-like material over his head, and black cloth covered the bottom half of his face, so she couldn?t see much more than his strange, pupil-less green eyes. She held out her hand to him. He paused for a moment or two and then, deciding to go ahead with it, held out his left hand. Bachi politely switched hands and shook with him. She noticed now that he had been holding a metal briefcase of sorts in his right hand.

Next she turned to Hidan. He looked, in a way, slightly more welcoming with his stark white hair slicked back and his fuchsia eyes glittering. This time, it was Hidan who held out his hand first. ?Hey, I?m Hidan.? He said, grinning from ear to ear.

?And I?m Bachi, pleased to meet you.? Bachi answered, shaking hands. She looked down at her hand when they were done, seeing it covered in some person?s blood.

Deidara stepped forward impatiently. ?Well, this is great and all but? Don?t we have to fix my arm, un?? He looked from Zetsu to Kakuzu and back again.

?Ah yes, I have something for you.? Kakuzu nudged Hidan in the side with his elbow.
Hidan recoiled, awoken from his daydreaming. ?Ouch! What the fuck was that- Oh? Oh yeah.? He motioned for Bachi to come closer, and she did. ?Look, I know you?d probably rather stay and watch, like me,? he glanced briefly at Tobi. ?But I think we?d better leave ?Miss Princess? over there alone to get his arms fixed.? He chuckled and walked off.

?That player is only trouble, keep your distance, un.? Deidara told her before he too walked off.

She stood completely still, watching and analyzing Hidan as he walked. Noticing the small things: the way he walked, the way he had talked, his general appearance and most of all, how he smelled of blood.

?Hey Bachi-san, what are you thinking about, huh?? Asked Tobi as he rested a gloved hand on her shoulder. ?Do ya like him? You know? _Like_, like him??

?No, Tobi. I?m identifying him. Want to hear my deduction??

?Okay??

Bachi sighed and angled her body towards Tobi. ?Well, I?m not sure cause I haven?t actually spoken to him enough but? According to our info, he?s the- how should I put this??
Tobi nodded for her to continue.
?He wants something from me for one thing, and for the other? He really seems like the type who needs to make himself heard. First I?ll gain his trust and respect by talking about something that interests him, and then I?ll share my own opinions, being careful not to offend him. It?ll be a challenge, cause I?m thinking that the slightest hint of sarcasm or disrespect towards his interests will destroy the trust I?m going to build. Get it now??

Tobi nodded vigorously. ?Ohhhhhhh, I get it now! You?re real smart Bachi-san, but? Why haven?t you used a similar method on Deidara-senpai??

?Because I would be taking advantage of a close partner.? She answered. ?It would be super easy to gain Deidara?s trust, definitely easier than this Hidan guy? But I can?t expect to form a _true_ friendship with him if I use my usual method, now can I??

?Oh? I see.?

If not for her sunglasses, Tobi would have seen the solemn, defeated look on her face.
She was thankful that he didn?t.




Lamest chapter ever in my opinion.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 14, 2008)

that was a good chapter! she 's might get a little 'freindly' with hidan.. if you know what i mean..


----------



## Bachi-san (Apr 14, 2008)

Hehe... You have a naughty, crazy mind Clara... I like it


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 14, 2008)

i thank you! it's even more naughty if you mention Gaara-kun!!


----------



## Bachi-san (Apr 20, 2008)

Alright, sry this is late  Me + Power Shopping=   

Chapter... 20? ya, 20 

Chapter 20: My Very Own Hidan and Kakuzu Arc Part 2 (No Filler Eps.!)


*Spoiler*: __ 



“Holy shit, are you okay?!”
Hidan put a hand on her shoulder as she coughed up more blood. They were sitting cross-legged under a large oak tree and had been in the midst of a friendly conversation when Hidan noticed her nosebleed.

“Yes, I’m fine.” Said Bachi, less than convincingly. “It’s nothing serious.”

Hidan nodded; for once in his life, he had nothing to say.
Their conversation had started out as a futile attempt to convert her, but Bachi had quickly and subtly turned the tables on him, interviewing him about his likes, dislikes, hobbies, along with his past, present, and future. Wary at first, he had let fly a few curses and had told her to mind her own damned business, which of course had gone sailing right over her head. As she had continued to open up to him about her own likes, dislikes etc, he had opened up about his own experiences. It was amazing, she was the first person to show genuine interest in him, and he loved the attention.

Bachi finally stopped coughing. “Well, that was interesting. Maybe we should check on Deidara and Kakuzu, what do you think?” She said as she smiled warmly at him.

“Sure, let’s go.” Said Hidan, picking his scythe up in his left hand as he stood up. “I wonder if ‘Miss Princess’ cried.”

Bachi laughed, and Hidan smiled contently. They walked over to the collapsed cave in unusual serenity with their shoulders practically touching, as if they had been friends for years. The peace was disturbed, however, when they both walked up to a depressed looking Deidara sitting on one of the larger pieces of debris. His arms were back, but they were both wrapped completely in bandages, hanging pitifully in slings. He had a tired, pissed-off look about him.
“What do you two want, un?” He mumbled. “Shouldn’t you two lovebirds be making-out in the bushes or something?”

“Jeez, are you trying to get me pissed? Cause you’re doing a pretty good job.” Said Hidan, clenching his fist. “Try minding your own business, dumbass.”

Deidara was up in a flash. He stood nose to nose with Hidan, glaring angrily at the bulky man. “Has the fact that we’re members of Akatsuki gotten through your thick skull yet?! We are not supposed to be fraternizing with each other, it is not what we do, un!”

“Go fuck a puppet, ya douche bag.” Hidan snapped back.

With incredible speed, Deidara managed to kick Hidan in the stomach. Hidan stumbled backwards, but quickly got his balance in check. He stepped forward and grabbed the other man by the collar of his shirt. “Do you wanna start something, ass-wipe? Do you have a death wish?”

Both Deidara and Hidan turned their heads just in time to see Bachi fall to her knees. She was coughing up more blood and clenching at her stomach with her trembling hands.

“Move out of the fuckin’ way!” Hidan yelled, pushing Deidara violently aside. He knelt down next to her, pressing the index and middle fingers of his right hand to her neck. “Her pulse isn’t very strong, and-” He paused for a second, then shook his head. “Scratch that, her pulse is gone, her heart stopped!”

Deidara knelt next to Hidan, panic stricken. “What do we do?! If she dies, Pein will have my head mounted on the freakin’ wall, un!”

“Well don’t just sit there, dumbass! Go get Kakuzu!” Hidan screamed in response. He turned back to Bachi when Deidara’s frantic silhouette disappeared into the forest. Strangely enough, though her heart had stopped beating, he could feel her getting warmer and warmer under his touch. His hand shifted to the back of her neck, and he withdrew it with disgust. Had he not just felt something move? His eyes rested on the veins of her neck- They were turning black.
“Oh…My…God.” He whispered, crawling away from her limp body.

He was right to be cautious…because if Bachi relinquishes control over to Her, all Hell breaks loose. 




This is a very unexpected part of the story... I thought it up just a couple of hours ago... :/


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 20, 2008)

eee!!!! bachi.. you ok??  don't die!! WAHH!! correction, DON'T HAND OVER CONTROL!!!!! and i think you got hidan and deidara- sensei a little jealous at each other!! are you trying to start a little somethin' over that? eh? and poor deidara!! his arms are almost useless during the time of healing!! AHH!


----------



## Bachi-san (Apr 20, 2008)

Muahahaha!!! Any guesses as to what the hell is going on? Even I'm a little confused... and I'm the author 

Poor Deidara ...  Thx for the comment, Clara.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Apr 21, 2008)

♠ Dogma ♠ said:


> No?
> 
> Not like you've really posted on anyone elses stories/fics. Why should they read yours if you ain't going to do the same.




Posted in mine 





I like it


----------



## Bachi-san (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeah... that was back in September, when I first joined.... He had a point. 

And Thank You  You make my day a Happy one


----------



## Bachi-san (Apr 24, 2008)

Alright people reading my fanfic!!! This is the last chapter of part one!!! :WOW

There will be no chapter this Saturday, because I've got to brainstorm for the next part. The first part was what I like to call the "introductory" part, while the second will be... hmmm.... Oh, I know: The "Informative" Part!  Because you will be absorbing lots of info during this part of the story! YAY INFO! If you find any mistakes PLEASE point them out!!!

Chapter 21: My Very Own Hidan and Kakuzu Arc Part 3 (No Filler Eps.!)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hidan watched with curiosity as Bachi lay there trembling, beads of sweat running down her face and neck. Her sides were heaving as if she were breathing, which shouldn’t have been the case if her heart had stopped. He reached towards her to take her pulse again.
“Oh… Fuck.”

She reached up, grabbed him by the collar of his cloak and stuck a kunai through his gut. He had just enough time to swipe the sunglasses from her face before she threw him at least twenty feet into the air. Hidan landed with a huge splash in the water near the cave entrance and, standing up on the surface, he watched as the girl collapsed again. He made his way slowly towards the cave’s entrance, walking as calmly as he could and without any sudden movements.

Once Hidan got himself within five feet of her, he put down his scythe. She was laying on her side now, her breathing shallow and labored.

“You’re going to be fine, Bachi.” Hidan spoke as softly as was possible, moving closer as he did so. “Everything is going to be alright.” 
He picked her up in his arms and carried her over to a flat piece of what used to be the ceiling, placing her carefully on her back.

“Hidan.”

He watched the blood drip from her eyes like tears. The veins in her neck and hands were fading from black to their original blue color. Leaning in closer, he listened carefully to what she had to say.

“Please, don’t tell the others about what happened. Trust me when I say that I had no intention of severely causing you harm.” With that said, she slipped peacefully into unconsciousness.




Bachi’s pulse was weak when Deidara finally returned with Kakuzu, Tobi, and Zetsu in tow. Kakuzu couldn’t confirm that any severe damage was done and would have concluded that she was perfectly healthy, if not for the fact that she had been bleeding heavily (_too_ heavily to have normally survived) and was anemic on top of it all. When he was finished his thorough examination, he took Deidara aside to speak with him privately.

“I’ll cut right to the chase, I’ll pay you anything if you let Bachi team with me and Hidan.” Kakuzu grumbled halfheartedly.

Deidara raised an eyebrow to this odd question. It was strange enough that Kakuzu was actually willing to pay, but who would want Bachi in their group anyway?
“I thought you were more attached to your money than that, un.” He replied.

“I am. One can trust nothing more than money. It’s faithful, useful, and it outlasts lifetimes.”

“Then why do you want to pay me for a member who I couldn’t disown even if I wanted to?”

“It’s an investment.”

“An investment in what, un?”

“My sanity.”

Deidara chuckled. “I get it, you expect her to keep Hidan under control. That’s mighty devious, even for you, un… Anyway, I would love to hand her over to you, but if Pein found out that I sold her, he wouldn’t be very pleased.” He said, chuckling again. Despite the adventures of the past few days, Deidara found himself in quite the mood. Though he was way excited about going after the three-tailed bijuu, he was always careful of how he acted as a proud member of Akatsuki.


Kakuzu and Hidan said their goodbyes -brief as they were- and continued down their own paths. It took a couple of days for Deidara’s newbie team to get themselves organized and ready for the long trip. It was a big deal, seeing as Tobi and Bachi were relatively new to the group. Deidara spent a lot of his spare time presenting various preparation speeches and what-not (how much of his advice actually sunk in was another issue) while his arms began their recovery. They were soon ready to begin their journey: the artisan, the joker, and the mystery girl (with her fuzzy companion), fading into the orange-red clouds of daybreak on the backs of three great clay birds was a sight to see.

But, then again… It was never just the four, was it? There was always something more. Something lingering behind the quiet girl’s sunglasses, beneath the pain and the terror. What was the cause of the massive bleeding, or her strange mood swing back in the cave? I suppose we will just have to keep reading to find out. 
_One must always remember: What lies behind our own civilization and precious humanity, the core of our nations and community… Is our basic instinct. We can only hide the savage nature of our souls for so long, it cannot be escaped. Greed, spite, anger… and fear. A cornered animal will lash out violently, and is that not what we are? What we’ve become? And it is all we will ever be. Run, run from your past. Run from the fear that haunts you. From the guilt, from the anger you feel pulsing through your veins.

But I will be here, protecting you.
Guiding you.
Destroying you.

What more than a simple shadow?_


_
_

OMG Panic!!!!! :WOW


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 24, 2008)

omg!! do panic!!!!!! poor bachi and hidan!!  they were getting along so well too!


----------



## kittykimmy (Apr 27, 2008)

wow cant wait to read more


----------



## Bachi-san (Apr 28, 2008)

Thx! I hope ya keep reading it ^.^

Dumdumdadum!!!!!! The first Chapter of Part 2  Comment, crit etc.

Chapter 22: Q&A


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Deidara removed the small photograph from behind his headband for the third time that day. He examined it thoroughly; they seemed like the perfect family, a mother, father, and three gorgeous children- who must have been no more than eight years old. He sighed deeply when he glanced over the little girl in the picture, noticing the small things: like the way her shapely legs were tucked neatly underneath her, the healthy shine of her golden-yellow hair, and that look on her face… While the two children on either side of her looked content and somewhat mischievous, the blonde girl’s eyes were cast downwards, and her mouth was in what seemed to be a semi-permanent frown. She looked pitiful, he concluded.
Just pitiful… and defeated.

This, of course, was Bachi’s family photo. It was in full color, so Deidara could clearly see the family resemblance between them. Bachi’s mother had the same hair color as she did, and the shape of the eyes was the same, but the similarity between them ended there. She definitely looked more like her father. The fair skin, the blue eyes… It was almost scary.

“Hey, Senpai! What are you doing?!”

Stuffing the picture behind his headband again, he stood up and faced his swirly-masked partner. “I’m not doing anything. Mind your own business, Tobi, or you’ll end up dead, un.” He barked at him.

“Alright, alright. You really need to chill, Senp- Ouch!”
Tobi fell to the ground, moaning and holding his leg where his partner had kicked him.

“Don’t you ever tell me to chill, Tobi, un!” Said Deidara, beginning to pace. “And where the hell is Bachi? She’s been out gathering firewood for hours!”

“It’s only been half an hour, Senpai. You sure are worrying about her a lot lately; it’s only been two days since we left the hideout and you’ve had five panic attacks! Do you have hormone issues or something cause you’re a boy and she’s a girl and maybe you have these ‘feelings’ but it’s okay Senpai it’s just a phase we all go through called puberty. And it’s when the pituitary gland kicks into gear, and amazing things happen to your body… Like you start having massive body odor, and you begin to produce sper- ouch!”
Before Tobi could finish, Deidara had him in a fierce headlock. “I went through puberty you dumbass! And there is no fucking way that I have any feelings for that perverted whore, un.”

“Wow, Senpai really hates Bachi doesn’t he?!”
“Yes, he does… I mean, yes I do, un.”
“That’s great Senpai! Now you just have to turn around and tell it to her face!”

“What are you talking about, un…?”
Deidara –suddenly realizing with horror what, exactly, he meant- let go of Tobi and turned around ever so slowly. “I-I’m… Sorry?”

Bachi bent over to place firewood on the ground, and stood up straight again, her expression unchanged. “That’s fine, just try to think up more accurate insults. I’m a virgin.” She stated the last part so calmly that it made Deidara wince. “I need to speak with you privately. Tobi, be a good boy and start the fire?”

Tobi yelled, “Okay Bachi-san!” and pranced up to the pile of wood. Bachi motioned for Deidara to follow her, so he got up, and came rather reluctantly.


“I have a very personal question to ask.” She said as they walked on through the still forest. “I’m so sorry if this offends you. You don’t have to answer if you prefer not to.” Deidara nodded, curious as to what the question could be. 
She looked down at her feet and Deidara was reminded of that defeated looking girl in the photo. An innocent child, so unhappy… so miserable.

“One thing, un.”
“Yes, what?”
“If I answer this for you, you have to answer a question too.”

Bachi nodded. “That’s fine, now onto the question. The mouths on your palms and the one on your chest…” She paused, and Deidara could tell that she was having trouble looking at him directly. “Are they, I mean… Is it a kakei genkai or a mutation, and is it hereditary?”

He stopped walking and leaned his forehead against the palm of his hand. He snickered at the girl’s question. It was quite funny, how could she know about the mouth on his chest? How?! “That’s two questions, un. So you’ll have to answer two of my own.”

“Fine, but I need to know.”

Deidara sighed. “Alright… It’s hard to explain. They aren’t really a kakei genkai, but aren’t mutations either. I’ll use an example. If you and I were to have a child, that child would have a ninety percent chance of inheriting the mutation… But if that child did inherit it, grew up and had a child with someone else with the mutation, his or her child would have absolutely no chance of getting it. Does that clear things up for you, un?”

“Yeah… So what are your questions?”

“Oh, right… Hadn’t really thought about it, give me a second.” 
He thought hard; coming up with just two questions wasn’t going to be easy. There were so many he wanted to ask! After a few minutes of thinking, he finally thought of the perfect questions. “First off, why were you getting so close to Hidan?”

“So this is why you’ve been in such a bad mood… Well, why not get close to him? What good would come of making him hate me? Besides, many people are decent once you get to know them.” She answered as they continued walking.

Deidara shook his head. “But… You’re not being honest; you’re never that emotional when you talk to me. I know you’re not like that, un!”

“True, I’m not like that. Why does that make any difference? All you have to do is pretend to be what someone wants, and you have them eating out of your hand.”
“That’s not what socializing is, un. You’re taking advantage of people.”
“I know. That’s why I haven’t used it on you. It would be easy, too; all I’d have to do would be to constantly feed your ego. Besides, why would I want to talk to you if all you do is put me down all the time? Now ask the next question so I can get this over with.”

He grabbed her by the sleeve of her cloak to keep her from moving. “What does your back look like? I want to know, please show me, un!”

Bachi stared at him calmly, placing her free hand on the one restraining her. “Fine, but let go of me first.” Reluctantly, he did what she told him. “Good, now I’ll show you.”
She turned her back to him and lifted her hair off her neck while moving the large collar of her cloak out of the way.

“W-What is that?!”

“In short, it’s what keeps me alive.”




*gasps*! I wonder whats gonna happen! jks, i already know whats gonna happen


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 28, 2008)

WHAT IS THE THING ON HER BACK?? can you tell soon?  pweeaaasee?? *clings to bachi* PLEASE??  *puppy dog eyes*


----------



## Bachi-san (May 5, 2008)

Sorry it's so short!!! Exams are coming up soon, and I'm getting reeaaalllllyyyyyy stressed out! I've got liek five exams this year!!! :WOW Plus I've got a major sugar rush right now.... Note to Self: Avoid further contact with candy bought in the United States!!! It's so goooooood!!! 


I shall call this Chapter?
Chapter 23: The Chapter That Should Have Happened Quite Awhile Ago? But Didn?t.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Running down her spine was a long, fluid filled tube made of what seemed to be something closely related to rubber. Deidara leaned in closer to get a better look and could barely keep himself from throwing up all over her. It was especially disgusting how the black fluid foamed and thickened when she inhaled or exhaled.

?It?s horrible, isn?t it? It?s saved my life on more than one occasion. My heart stopped that day when I woke up with Hidan kneeling next to me, didn?t it? My heart gave up on me, as did every other organ in my body? It can replace almost everything; it can even transport oxygen and whatnot in place of my red blood cells. This fluid? is the only thing keeping me alive. So, now you know.? She mumbled half-heartedly, releasing her hair and covering the area.

Deidara turned to head back to their temporary campsite. ?That?s amazing, un! But? does that mean you can?t die??

?I can?t tell you.?
?Why not??
?Because, I?ve already answered too many questions.?
?Oh? Fine.?

He started to move off, but paused when realized that she wasn?t following. ?Hey Bachi, are you alri-? He began, but stopped immediately when he saw her throw up all over the ground. _This_ certainly wasn?t normal, how could it be? She was throwing up _blood_! ?This is serious. What the hell is wrong with you, and I want the truth!?

Bachi dropped to her knees and threw up again. This time, looking closely, she saw the familiar black fluid floating on the surface of the blood. It started to bubble, and she threw up yet again, this time spewing out more of the strange liquid. ?Don?t panic, but I need you to take Tobi and the wolf as far from here as possible. This is an emergency, so I need you to stay calm.? She told him, laying her hands over her stomach. ?Leave, and don?t look back. I?ll find you in a few days.?

?No, un.?
??What??
?I?m not just going to leave you here! We?re going to the nearest hospital.?
?It?s not like that, I?m fine. It?s you and Tobi I?m worried about.?
?There is no way I?m going to leave you, un!?
?Stop trying to be the big hero, you?ll both be killed if you stay.?

?C?mon, you?re in no condition to be arguing, un.? He told her, picking her up in his weakened arms. She wasn?t very heavy, but it was difficult with his arms in this condition. He saw her eyelids start to close as she lay unmoving. ?Hey? Bachi?? He said, nudging her a little. ?Aww shit, she?s unconscious, un.?

Deidara started walking? but didn?t get far. He stopped dead when he saw the strange black liquid begin to merge and take shape. There was also some coming out of the corner of Bachi?s mouth, falling to the ground and slithering towards the larger pile like a snake. Curious as he was, he set her down gently on the ground and watched it. The liquid continued to bubble and move, and before Deidara could come any closer; he recognized the shape it was taking.


The dog-like creature stared at him menacingly, with its abnormally colored eyes.
Taking in a shaky breath, Deidara started to walk backwards very slowly. Unfortunately for him, ?It? also took a couple of blundering steps forward as he did so. The dog-thing was growing in size? and _fast_. He saw its shaggy black coat ripple as it moved, and it growled fierce and low. ?Easy doggy, easy?? he mumbled, trying to keep himself calm. The thing let out a cough (though it sounded more like a laugh), and curled its lips in a snarl, displaying two rows of four-inch long teeth.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 5, 2008)

OH MY GOD!! DEIDARA SENSEI!! RUN FOR YOUR K|LIFE!! RUN RUN RUN!!!!!! MOVE IT!!!! AHH! oh! it's a doggy? AW! come here doggy! come here! i shall call it squishy and it shall be mine, and it shall be my squishy! come here squishy! come here do dado dade da! OW OW!! BAD SQUISHY!! BAD!!


----------



## Bachi-san (May 5, 2008)

lol, thanks for commenting! We'll see if he survives this encounter...


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 6, 2008)

Alright. I'm going to get up to date with your fan-fic Bachi-Sama.
From what I read it was good, but I want to get in on the action .
A Stephen King fan must have a lot of creativity.


----------



## Bachi-san (May 10, 2008)

*"What lies behind our own civilization and precious humanity,"*

Ehem.... yeah you would think so wouldn't you....  Truth is, I'm pretty bad at short stories, that's why this story is long but hasn't gotten anywhere.... YET. This chapter is actually the introduction of the conflict. then of course the rising action, the climax, the denouement and the beloved conclusion are left.... It's gonna be one freakin' long fanfic.

Sorry this chapter is short. Here's my list of excuses: Book Report, essay, math test, science project, depression, chores(clean room), and a small case of writer's block. Lol. Oh, and music. Gotta practice this new song the orchestra is learning, called "The Game" by Brendan Mcbrien. You should google it and listen to it, it's awesome (it's about how the composer used to play Risk with his friend almost everyday. Hehee.)

Chapter 24: Drifting Into Shadow

*Spoiler*: __ 



The creature was now as big as a horse, and had finally stopped growing. It glanced at the young girl lying sprawled on the ground then returned its attention to Deidara, who was making his way slowly to his crippled partner. Oddly enough, he found himself instinctively drawn to her side; he felt the need to protect her.

?It? crouched low to the ground in a hunting position, and before Deidara could react, it pounced and swiped a razor-sharp claw down his leg. The pain was like nothing he had ever experienced, like someone had punctured his lower leg with numerous, flaming-hot pokers. He screamed in agony, too distracted to notice that the claw had barely broken through the skin. Now holding his leg tightly, he looked up and noticed the strange turn of the situation. The creature? It was also howling in pain! Holding its paw above ground level as black smoke erupted from one of its claws. It stared at him for a moment, contemplating its next move. Deidara took this opportunity to crawl the rest of the way, stopping by Bachi?s side. He threw a kunai at the burly wolf-dog-thing, praying that his prediction would be false. Unfortunately, his prayer wasn?t answered. The kunai flew right through, puncturing the trunk of a large oak tree behind it. ?It? seemed to laugh when seeing the helpless look that crossed his face.

This time, there was no escape. Before he could so much as blink, the wolf thing was on top of him, pinning him down with its forepaws. He struggled, but the more he did so, the weaker he seemed to become. It didn?t take long for him to notice the long, dark claws sinking into his shoulders. And yet, he couldn?t feel a thing. He only noticed because of the immense amount of black smoke emanating from its paws. Deidara was drifting off, -his eyesight blurring and limbs weakening- when the creature?s weight was lifted suddenly. With much difficulty, he sat up and stared in awe at the scene taking place.

Bachi was standing there directly in front of him, holding her arms to the side, ready to block the next strike. She glanced at him over her shoulder. ?I told you not to panic.? She said, shaking her head feebly. ?It only? worsens the situation.?

The creature crouched low to the ground and tried to creep around her, but to no avail. Bachi kept on moving, not letting it get behind her or, more likely, keeping it away from her injured partner. Deidara watched as ?It? got more and more aggravated. It growled, for what would be its final warning. Bachi still didn?t budge, but instead muttered something he could just barely make out? It sounded like she said, ?So, that?s how it?s going to come to, eh?? This was all too probable, considering what happened next.

With lightning-fast speed, ?It? reached down and grasped Bachi?s right leg firmly in its jaws. It was in this moment that the kunoichi wrapped her chain tightly around its thick, muscular neck. A sharp burst of chakra raced down the chain and burnt a good-sized hole in the creature?s neck and shoulder. Both yelped in pain. The gigantic wolf swung its neck up and to the side, letting go and sending Bachi hurtling to the side. Her back collided with a nearby tree with a dull thud, and she tumbled to the forest floor.

Deidara tried to scream her name, but his voice came out as more of a whisper. He began to crawl forward, but stopped dead when ?It? turned its massive head in his direction. There was a horrifyingly long pause, and then the burly creature simply turned and left. Even with the heavy wounds it had sustained, it was gone in a heartbeat.

?Senpai! Seeennnnpppaaaiiii! Oh, and Bachi-san!?

He could hear Tobi?s voice fading into the distance. His eyelids felt so heavy? and it wasn?t long before he slipped into unconsciousness.




Guess what?! she has more secrets to come out in later chapters! I love keeping characters mysterious...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 10, 2008)

whoa..... bad doggy. YOU HURT DEIDARA SENSEI!! DAMN YOU!!
dog thing: *whine*
SILENCE!! I KILL YOU!!!
thing: *puppy eyes*
that's just creepy.....


----------



## Bachi-san (May 10, 2008)

Yes, he did get sufficiently pwned. I think she has some explaining to do. Thx for commenting! Comment put me in a good mood.... and make me less emo


----------



## Bachi-san (May 17, 2008)

Well... I don't like this one. I didn't really give it my all 

Chapter 25: Rise and Shine


*Spoiler*: __ 



Bachi paused in the middle of a dense forest area. The trees cast mangled shadows across the ground beneath her feet while their branches swayed gently with the wind. She started weaving through the trees exactly as she had so many times before. The nightmare was getting kind of lame, but at least she got slightly farther every time. She stopped and listened as usual, and heard the familiar sounds of people talking. Following the sound of the voices, she crept along slowly. Honestly, she didn’t think that simply walking through the dream would tell her much more than she already knew… it would be wiser to run, screaming her partner’s name, making it a more realistic scenario. These dreams gave her the precious opportunity to enact the situation she would face in the future, and to work out all the details of the rescue. The reason for her joining Akatsuki would soon become clear.

“Cry like a lost child!”

That was her cue.
She sat down at the base of the nearest tree and covered her ears and eyes.

“Because my art…”


“Bachi-san… Are you awake yet? Cause Senpai and me were so worried and we thought that maybe you would never-”

Her eyes snapped open immediately, taking in Tobi’s familiar mask in the darkness of the forest. She reached for the nearest kunai (her weapons were piled neatly next to her, along with her other belongings) and lunged forward with it, missing Tobi’s left “cheek” by less than a centimeter. “Whoa there Sanilo, it’s just Tobi!” he yelled, stumbling backwards.

“Sorry Tobi.” She responded, the knife still clenched tightly in her hands. “Where is Deidara?”

Tobi shrugged. “I dunno, maybe he went to take a piss or something. He should be back soon.” He watched with curiosity as Bachi crawled forward, glancing over her shoulder every couple of seconds. “What are you doing Bachi-san?”

“There’s a spider on the trunk of that tree.”
“So?”
“I… I’m afraid of spiders.”

“You’re finally awake, un.”
Deidara emerged from the shadow of the trees and walked towards the other two. Bachi tightened her grip on the kunai even further, and this is when she began to feel the effects of the battle. Her vision blurred drastically and her limbs felt very weak. The kunai slipped from her grip and fell to the ground next to her.

Seeing Deidara kneel down in front of her, she panicked and lashed out with her one good leg. The kick was weak, however, and Deidara grasped her easily by the ankle. She caught him by surprise when she kicked with her injured leg in a state of panic. Instinctively, he grabbed the other ankle as well and stood up, now holding both legs. “Calm down, what the hell’s wrong with you, un?”

Bachi brought both legs quite unexpectedly to her chest, bringing Deidara in close and grabbing his ankles. He let out a yelp when she kicked back again, sending him tumbling to the ground meters away. He got up slowly, wiping blood from his cheek. “What the fuck was that for?!” he screamed. “What’s wrong with you?!”

“Don’t make any sudden movements. Now, how long was I out for?” she asked him. Her eyes were emotionless but her whole body was pale and trembling with anemia and fear.
Deidara stood perfectly still, staring into her eyes. There was fear there, but it was hidden well by stubbornness and self-discipline. He smiled knowingly.

“You’re the paranoid type aren’t you? You’re even scared of a harmless little spider, un!” He laughed just at the thought of a paranoid member of Akatsuki. “Pushing that issue aside, you have some serious explaining to do.”

She nodded and picked up the dropped kunai. “Answer the question.”

“I’ve been tending to your wounds for about six hours, and Tobi said that I was out for two, so you’ve been out for eight hours in total, un.  I have been trying to keep your bleeding under control so I don’t get why you won’t let me near you.” Said Deidara, rubbing his temples in a futile attempt at relieving his headache. “What’s more is that you opened up your wound again when you tried to kill me just now. Real smart of you, un. Now put down that kunai before you hurt yourself.”

Bachi placed the knife carefully back with the rest and sat in a more comfortable position. Her leg gave a painful twinge but, other than that, she couldn’t feel it at all. “Sorry.” She mumbled, avoiding his eyes. He frowned a little when he looked at her leg again. It was bleeding again of course. _How wonderful_, he thought. She tensed up when he knelt down again, but didn’t attack. “I’ll explain everything.” She said as he started to examine the wound. “Honestly, it all started when I was five, but I won’t go back that far. I met Her when I was ten… I was sitting in a tree in the backyard, crying because I had come home from my grandparents’ house without eating. My parents had told me that I couldn’t eat with everyone until I took off my backpack. I didn’t of course, I was very stubborn. I still am.”

She sighed deeply. “Anyway, I was very upset. I was about to go back inside when She just appeared out of nowhere, in the form of a young woman. From what I remember, She told me that she would protect me if I let Her inhabit my body. The conversation was much longer than that of course, but that’s the just of it. I never did find out what She really is, maybe She’s a demon… I don’t know.”

“You trusted her that easily? That’s unlike you, un.”

“Yeah, it is unlike me.”
“But… She did this to you!” He said, gesturing to her leg. “You _still_ trust her after that?”

Bachi nodded. “Of course… It was my fault. A compromise had to be made if we were to live in the same body. So, the deal was that I had to let her run free once a month… In return, She would protect me from harm and obey me. I broke the rules… I haven’t given Her free run for two months until now, so She stopped obeying me.”

“Yeah, but how do you keep Her from taking control?”




Sry, had to cut it short


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 17, 2008)

not bad... and GODD DAMMIT!! DO NOT KICK SENSEI!! he's gone through enough!


----------



## Bachi-san (May 18, 2008)

You're right... And I'm sorry for kicking him 
The story with the grandmother's house and the backpack and all is true  I always have been (and always will be ) a stubborn little twit 

Thankies sooo much for reading my fic. You're like, ze only person who does  I see you comment in a lot of them! How can you possibly read so many?!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 18, 2008)

i have fast reading skills... and i have a lot of time on my hands.... and i type fast.


----------



## Bachi-san (May 24, 2008)

*"The core of our nations and community?"*

Hallo, plz comment + crit 

Chapter 26: ZZZzzz?

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bachi hesitated, thinking. ?Well, she only exists in chakra form, and my own chakra can block hers from entering areas in my body that I would like to keep under my own control. That?s why I?m always so tired, because I only use _her_ chakra for physical work. Mine is always kept inside for controlling hers.? She paused for a moment, that blank look on her face. Deidara coughed, snapping her back to reality. ?So, back to the point. We made the deal, and She would give me her powers and protect me from harm as often as needed, simply for a place to stay in my body, or soul if you prefer.?

He finished wrapping up her leg, and wiped his hands on a leftover piece of cloth. ?So, that?s the story, un. Less glamorous than I thought it would be, but interesting. Now, will you tell me why you joined Akatsuki, un??

?Alright, I joined because Pein needed Her power as back up, in case he lost control of the demons.? She said simply, following Deidara?s movement with her eyes. ?That?s the only reason.?

Deidara nodded and stood up. He stretched, yawned, and sat back down a few feet away with his back to a tree. ?Well, I?m taking Tobi for a walk in a few minutes. I would invite you, but you should really be resting right now. Get some sleep, un.?


About ten minutes later, Tobi and Deidara were out for a short walk. 
?So Senpai, Bachi-San will be alright? won?t she?? Tobi asked in a childish tone.

Deidara stopped dead, his face turning a little red. ?Why Tobi? Why do you address _me_ as ?Senpai? while you address Bachi with such respect, un?? He crossed his arms, waiting for a response.

?I don?t know what you mean Senpai? I don?t really _respect_ her; she?s my friend is all.?

?Your friend? You always give her the title ?San?. It?s degrading to me you know, seeing as I?m the leader of this squad.? Deidara turned around and began to walk back to the campsite, Tobi following clumsily.

?Ohhh? I see now!? Tobi snickered. ?It?s nothing like that Senpai, you misunderstood! Me and Bachi-San are friends, so I call her by a nickname! I don?t like calling her just Bachi because? Well, I don?t think she would want you to know? But anyways, Bachi-San is short for Bachi _Sanilo_! It?s her family name Senpai!?

?Her family name, huh? That?s interesting, I wonder why she never told me what it was, un. Maybe I should ask her??

?I think the answer would be ?because you never asked?, Senpai.?

?Yeah, un. Knowing her, it probably would be.?


Tobi and Deidara emerged out of the thick bushes surrounding the small campsite. Deidara frowned when he saw that Bachi was still awake, and starring at him unblinkingly. ?Why aren?t you asleep, un? I thought I told you to get some rest.? He said, releasing an exasperated sigh. Bachi continued to stare, wide-eyed. 

She was holding the kunai knife in her hand again, listening for the smallest sound. ?I can?t sleep? What if someone? attacks?? She whispered. Deidara rolled his eyes and Tobi snickered.

?At least take a few of these, you haven?t had any a while, un.? Said Deidara, holding out three soldier pills. 

Bachi eyed them suspiciously. ?Put them back in the bottle, take out six at random, and then give them to me.? She said, glancing from Deidara to Tobi and then back again. He did so, and handed the pills over to her. ?Good.? Said Bachi, dividing them into three groups of two. ?Now, both of you hold out your hands.? They did, and she gave them each two. She paused, staring at them again. She said, ?You two take them first, then I?ll know they?re not poisoned.? 

Surprisingly, Deidara was the first to take the pills. He swallowed them without hesitation, and Tobi soon followed his example.

?There,un. You satisfied??

?Yes.? She replied, swallowing the two pills. Bachi rummaged through her back and brought out another two small pill bottles. She was about to take the medication when Deidara snatched them away. Bachi just stared at him again, one eyebrow raised questioningly.

?They? You shouldn?t take them now. Don?t you usually take them in the morning, un? Save them for tomorrow.? Deidara said nervously. She nodded weakly, eyes drooping. He grinned. ?Perfect, they?re taking-? He stopped in mid sentence. A feeling of drowsiness swept over him. He glanced over to see Tobi sprawled on the ground, snoring. ?Effect?? He finished his sentence and fell to sleep right then and there.


 Paranoid.... so paranoid


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 25, 2008)

Real nice story and plo! I like it....the only thing that bothers me is...well nvm


----------



## Bachi-san (May 25, 2008)

Plz tell me what's bugging you! That way I can change it if it's fixable 

And Thanks soooo much for commenting! Not many people comment on my fic


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 25, 2008)

gez... of course!! oh of course they're drugs!! where did you get them? columbus? detorit??? WHERE!!?? kidding, kidding. it's paranoid though...


----------



## Bachi-san (May 26, 2008)

thankies for commenting! next chapter will be up Saturday, as usual. ^.^


----------



## Tsunade_chan (May 30, 2008)

n.n I like it, Bachi, it's very interesting! *hug*


----------



## Bachi-san (May 30, 2008)

Thankies ^.^

... *hugs back* ....
...
Awkward...


----------



## scottlw (May 30, 2008)

i like ti aswell


----------



## Bachi-san (May 30, 2008)

Thank you so much ^.^
Makes me so happy *.*


----------



## Bachi-san (May 31, 2008)

Don't forget to comment + crit! 

Chapter 27: Crest


*Spoiler*: __ 



Dageki leaped from branch to branch in pursuit of his sister, glancing back every few minutes to make sure that the others were still following. The Hokage, Tsunade, had insisted that he and Raikou be escorted by two of the ANBU, for security reasons. There were Akatsuki out there after all, and with Raikou on the lookout for Bachi there was certainly a high possibility of attack. Tsunade had also suggested that they take one of their peers along for the ride. Although Raikou had had her heart set on asking Kiba and Akamaru to come along, the final decision was made by Dageki, who chose Shino instead. So now all five Shinobi were on their way to their mother’s house, and they were moving at a decent speed too thanks to Raikou’s sudden energy boost.

“Raikou, where the hell are you?” Dageki asked her through his headset. There was no response. “Raikou? … Answer me damn it!”

There was a grumbling noise and Raikou answered half-heartedly, “Yeah yeah, I heard you… I’m only a few kilometers ahead, what’s your problem?”

“My problem is that you never answer immediately like you’re supposed to! I won’t have you jeopardizing the mission.” He yelled into the headset. “Now, we should be at Mom’s house in a few days… Do you remember the plan?”

“Of course…” Replied Raikou.

Dageki slowed down now, allowing the others to catch up. “So Shino, remember that you’re the one who is responsible for all of the equipment… You can follow us inside once the ANBU have secured the perimeter. There can be no evidence suggesting that we are Shinobi.” Said Dageki, glancing nervously from side to side. “I sense something.”
They all came to a halt. “It’s… gone.” He whispered. “It disappeared… so suddenly. It was so familiar, too.”

They continued on, the ANBU and Shino barely keeping pace with the eager sibling in front of them. Dageki’s tears were left unnoticed.

 ----------------------------------------------------------

Bachi opened her eyes to the familiar sight of Tobi’s orange swirly mask.

“Hey! Bachi-San, you’re awake!” screeched the man in the mask. “Senpai was so worried… He thought the sleeping pills would be too strong and that you would- Err, die or something!”

“He… Drugged me.”

“Yeah, but it was for your own good, so how’s about we go find him… Tobi thinks he went on another walk!”

Bachi sat up, her head pounding. She knew that Deidara hadn’t meant any harm, but what he did was so dishonest. She laughed inwardly at herself. How dare she call someone else dishonest? The lies she had strung throughout her life were huge in comparison to this small mishap of his. All of the lying… cheating, and stealing… and for what? Things were only to get worse after this, not better. Deep down, she knew what would become of her, and it wasn’t good. She was an outlaw now, whether loyal to Akatsuki or not, she would never be forgiven for her crimes. Her expression was stable as she thought this over in her head. Never would she show weakness again, as emotions ended in submission.

“Hey, Sanilo-chan… I guess you’re too weak to find Senpai, so I’ll go find him myself.” With that, Tobi bounded off into the woods.

She took out her pocket watch… No, her _father’s_ pocket watch, and ran her finger over the engraved crest on the front. A tiger and a horse, battling it out with a huge kite shield as a backdrop… flowers hung over the horse’s neck and shoulders, and flame engulfed the raging tiger. This was the Sanilo family crest, and something she was deeply ashamed of. Her fist turned a ghostly white as she clenched the watch angrily in her hand. It was the only thing ever found of her father… after he was murdered. They never did find the body, or the culprit. The corner of Bachi’s mouth twitched as she fought to suppress a smile.


Deidara and Tobi emerged from behind the trees. “So now what? You gonna yell at me?” said Deidara. “Because we’ve really got to get a move on soon, or Pein will start ranting at us again, un.”


 Sry for the short chapter


----------



## Tsunade_chan (May 31, 2008)

Yay, new chapter

And...and you...you actually hugged me!! *glomp*


----------



## Bachi-san (May 31, 2008)

thx for comment ^.^

btw, there will be no chapter next week because of exams  I might not be writing all July... it depends whether or not I'm going to summer school


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 31, 2008)

awww!! bachi!!! write... write like you never did before!! or i will set a JOKE TELLING BEANER ONTO YOU!!!
great chappy by the way... i feel sooo sorry for bachi!!


----------



## Bachi-san (May 31, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> awww!! bachi!!! write... write like you never did before!! or i will set a JOKE TELLING BEANER ONTO YOU!!!
> great chappy by the way... i feel sooo sorry for bachi!!



why do you feel sorry for her?
*re-reads chapter*
oooohhhhhh... cause of her father.... 
:amazed




... I think Bachi is psychotic... 
...
What is a "joke telling beaner"?


----------



## BaraXAkuma (Jun 1, 2008)

You happy, I finally read the thing! Really good though! *Sigh* I have to finish my chapter, I won't be here for two weeks 'cause of finales and all.


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 1, 2008)

Yes, I am happy.
Thank you.
Please do finish the chapter.
And Good luck.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 1, 2008)

it means a mexican telling jokes. He's is sooo funny! carlos mencia is the funniest beaner ever!


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 1, 2008)

... It's not nice to label people like that... isn't carlos mencia a comedian?
...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 1, 2008)

yes! he is a very funny comedian!


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 1, 2008)

ok well... so he's a comedian. It don't matter what he is race wise, so no one should label him like that


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 1, 2008)

he calls himself a beaner.. he calls himself a WETBACK!! as repayment... he says america is sooo protective about the race card they have a mexican representing their racial slurs and thoughts.


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 1, 2008)

wow... I am very confused now... 
maybe we should drop the subject before I have a stroke, eh?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 1, 2008)

write the chapter!


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 1, 2008)

I can't... It would take me an hour or two, and I think my family is going to watch Cloverfield in a bit


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 11, 2008)

*Announcement!*

 YAY.

Ok.... I have sooo many ideas in my head that I actually have to ask all of you what I should do. I'm having trouble deciding between a few different endings for my fic (not that it's almost over, it's hardly begun!) and so I need you guys to tell me which endings sound more interesting to you  I will give a very small description of each so as not to spoil the ending. 

*Spoiler*: _#1_ 



This ending is somewhat nasty... and involves savage wildlife




*Spoiler*: _#2_ 



This ending kills two birds with one stone, so to speak




*Spoiler*: _#3_ 



This is the same as #2 but kills one bird with one stone




*Spoiler*: _#4_ 



 Family feuding.




*Spoiler*: _#5_ 



Hmmm...I sense emo-ness




*Spoiler*: _#6_ 



I smell deceit and murderous intent




Keep in Mind that in ALL endings, at least one person will die


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 12, 2008)

GOD DAMN YOU!! you're got me stuck between 1, 5, 6!!!! DAMN YOU!!!


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 12, 2008)

My faves are 1,2, and 6 

hehehe... You only like #5 cause I put it as "Emo-ness"  Thanks for your input.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 12, 2008)

yes i like 5 cause of the emoness... cheater...


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 14, 2008)

Okay... here's where it gets interesting... 

Chapter 28: A Cabin in the Woods

*Spoiler*: _->_ 



Deidara, Tobi, and Bachi walked down the dusty dirt road. It was slow progress with Bachi’s leg still in such bad shape; she had to lean against Tobi for support. Deidara had sent a small clay bird ahead to see if they could find somewhere to treat their wounds properly. His leg still throbbed with every step, and having to hold Bachi’s entire luggage didn’t help the matter. The wolf cub squirmed and squealed inside the bag, making the trek even worse for him. “This _can’t_ be humane, un.” He stated.

Bachi didn’t even look at him. “No, but letting him die wouldn’t be any more so.” She sighed and shrugged. Deidara glared at her, clenching his fists. How could she be so emotionless?! How _dare_ she be, it made him so angry! Her flat-out refusal when asked to fly on one of his creations instead of walking was ridiculous, and it pissed him off to no end. For once, he decided to hold in his anger. They kept on walking, the only one unhurt being happy-go-lucky Tobi.

No more than a couple of minutes later, there was a medium-sized explosion a few kilometers in the distance. The explosion glowed a bright green, and Bachi covered her eyes with the sleeve of her cloak. Deidara grinned at his art’s performance and Tobi made a sound somewhere between a gasp and a hiccup.
“So,” said Deidara, “I guess we go that way, un.”
They began walking in the direction of the explosion.



After a good half-hour of walking, they all crouched down in some bushes next to a small wooden cabin. Bachi quivered, her heart beat quickening.
“What’s wrong?” Asked Deidara as he tried to contain his excitement. “Look, all we have to do is knock on the door and ask for lodging for a night… It’s not a big deal, and whoever lives there probably doesn’t even know who the Akatsuki are, un.” 
He tried to stand up, but Bachi grasped his cloak firmly in her hand.

“It’s not safe to go in with our equipment and uniforms. She’ll go nuts.”
She let go of his cloak and started untying her headband. “C’mon, get rid of the tools, forehead protectors, and cloaks.”

“I doubt this is necessary, un. Could you explain why we’re-”
He stopped dead in mid sentence. For the first time, Deidara saw his partner without the cloak on. Unlike most teenagers, Bachi had a perfect womanly figure. Her hair, usually hidden partway behind the collar of her cloak or distorted by her headband, was long and somewhat wavy. The golden-brown hair mixed tastefully with white-blond and golden streaks, the golden hairs glinting in the sunlight. She had on a royal blue shirt with sleeves that went to the middle of her forearms, which made her deep blue eyes stand out even more against the paleness of her skin. Deidara felt his face getting hot, but he couldn’t bring himself to stop staring, wide eyed, at Bachi’s impressive curves.

“Unless you plan on spending the night out here, I suggest you stop staring with your mouth agape and start removing your cloak and headband.”

Deidara snapped back to reality and, blushing ever so slightly, started unbuttoning his cloak.



With the cloaks folded neatly and all the supplies pilled up next to them, Tobi and Deidara looked to Bachi for the next order.

“Alright, now we need somewhere to hide everything until we can retrieve it tonight.” Bachi glanced briefly at her tall, blond and muscular partner. “Deidara, can you handle this?”

“Of course, un.” Deidara made a few hand signs and the ground opened up just enough to fit everything in. He placed it all inside the hole and closed it up. “There, un. I’ll come get it tonight.” He stood up to leave and, once again, Bachi grasped his pant leg and told him to wait. “What now, un?”

“I need to brief you two on your behavior.” She answered, crossing her arms protectively around her chest. “So listen carefully.” Tobi and Deidara nodded reluctantly for her to continue. She looked at Tobi first. “Tobi, just try to control yourself and be polite. Pretend that you go to boarding school with me… and that you’re in my science class.” She now shifted her gaze to Deidara. “Deidara… Whatever she might say, _please_ don’t get angry or upset. Try not to do anything rash, and be as polite as possible.” Taking a deep breath and a sigh, she stood up. “Whatever you do, don’t mention anything about us being shinobi, it’ll be the death of you… That wasn’t a threat, Deidara.” Bachi added the last part when Deidara opened his mouth to protest.

“Alright… Let’s move out.”


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 14, 2008)

oooohhh.... who's the dame their about to meet?
curveS??? dear god... deidara.... be... ready... with.... cup... you know what a cup is right? whatever you do..
DONT STARE AND DROOL!!


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 14, 2008)

You'll see.... kukuku... 
...
...
the fun begins... next chapter


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 15, 2008)

WRITE IT NOW!!!


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 15, 2008)

hey yeah... maybe I should write it today... I'll brainstorm when I go to my granny's house and type it up when I come back! Good Idea Clara!!! :WOW


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 15, 2008)

Oh boy... I hate writing fluffy stuff 
...
even if it's only briefly fluffy.

Chapter 29: Family Reunion: Part 1


*Spoiler*: __ 



The three Shinobi walked up to the rotting wooden door. The two men looked to Bachi to knock, but she didn’t budge. “Err, earth to Bachi! You’re supposed to knock, un.” Said Deidara, rolling his eyes when she snapped back to reality.

Bachi reached into her bag and pulled out two pairs of gloves. “Put these on, we don’t want to leave fingerprints… Or give her a reason to freak out.” She said, handing a pair to Deidara and slipping the others onto her own hands. Deidara sighed and did the same. They stared at each other for a moment, and then Bachi nodded to Deidara. “I would appreciate it if you would handle this…”

“Fine, un… But I don’t see why.” Deidara knocked lightly on the door, afraid that it might collapse at any second. He listened carefully, but heard nothing. He knocked again, harder this time. Within a few seconds, footsteps could be heard from inside. “Well… Whoever they are, they’re home, un.”

The door swung open quickly, and a short old woman wearing jeans, a white short-sleeved shirt and an apron stuck her head out. Deidara smiled tentatively at her, and she smiled back. “Well hello there, who do we have-” She stopped in mid sentence when her eyes swept over Bachi. “Burumi, is that you?!” Bachi blushed slightly and nodded. The old woman walked swiftly past Deidara and Tobi to stand by Bachi. “It’s been years since I’ve seen you! How are Zakeba and Tsuriai? Did they stay at school?”

Bachi kept her arms crossed tightly as the woman embraced her in a big bear-hug, Deidara chuckling at the disgusted expression on her face. She finally let go, and Bachi took a step back from her. “It’s good to see you too… Zakeba and Tsuriai miss you so much, but they had exams to stay for.” She maneuvered herself around the mysterious old woman and moved towards Deidara. “These are my friends, Deidara and Tobi… We were planning to go visit Grandmother next, can we stay here for the night?”

The old woman nodded enthusiastically and walked quickly back inside the cabin. “Of course, of course.” She said, “Your friends are welcome to stay, Burumi!” She walked deeper into the cabin, disappearing from view.

“An explanation would be nice, who’s the weirdo lady, un?” Asked Deidara, his gaze never leaving the cabin.

Bachi let fly an exasperated sigh. “My _mother_.”

The recognition hit him like a brick wall. Remembering the photograph, the resemblance was now perfectly clear. He stared down at her angrily. “This is information that would’ve been useful _before_ we decided to stay here, un! I don’t want to be cross-examined by your _mother_!”

Bachi said, “Well, that’s too bad.” And proceeded to smile and walk on through the open door.
Tobi followed, and so did Deidara, muttering various curse words on the way in.


They all sat down at the small round table for diner, Deidara and Bachi sitting on either side of their hostess and Tobi sitting across from her. Tobi sat and stared at the bowl of soup in front of him. “Excuse me Mrs.Sanilo, but would you mind terribly if I ate my diner in private?”

“No, not at all dear. You can use one of the rooms upstairs.” While Tobi made his way up the stairs, Bachi’s mother decided to make more casual conversation. She turned to Deidara next. “So, you’re in Burumi’s Science class? That’s interesting…”

“Yeah, un. Very interesting.” The look Deidara cast Bachi would have sent a blind man to his death. “She’s a very interesting person, after all.”

Mrs.Sanilo smiled warmly. “So, are you two just friends or is there something more intimate between you? I hope I’m not making you uncomfortable.”

“N-No, you’re not making me uncomfortable at all, un… And actually, we _are_ in a relationship. We’ve been together for four whole months.” Deidara felt Bachi kick him from underneath the table, but he ignored it. “We’re a very happy couple, un.” He added, eyes watering from the throbbing pain in his leg.

“Well that’s wonderful! I wasn’t sure because you seemed… well, you really seem homosexual at first glance.”

Deidara almost choked on his soup. Not saying he wasn’t a homo… he honestly didn’t know. There hadn’t really been an opportunity in his childhood for him to form a relationship with _anyone_. Still, it bothered him that she thought he looked the part, and also that she could be so judgmental. “Well, un… I don’t think I am. I mean, I don’t know, un.” Deidara immediately realized that that was the absolute wrong thing to say. He looked to Bachi for help, but she was sitting quietly with her eyes staring emptily at her untouched soup.

“Then again, Burumi could be playing along with it because you don’t want to admit your unusual orientation.”

That did it. Ignoring the painful jabs coming from underneath the table, Deidara stood up, his face flushing angrily. Before anyone could protest, he reached across the table and pressed his lips against Bachi’s. She tensed for a moment or two and then relaxed, kissing him back.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 16, 2008)

........ deidara..... are you under pressure? just BLOW UP THHE WOMAN!! I DONT GIVE A DAMN IF ITS HER MOTHER!!!
BOOM!! BOOM BOOM!!  
eewwwww..... force kiss...


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 16, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> ........ deidara..... are you under pressure? just BLOW UP THHE WOMAN!! I DONT GIVE A DAMN IF ITS HER MOTHER!!!
> BOOM!! BOOM BOOM!!
> eewwwww..... force kiss...



Sooo... I take it you don't like her mother? 
hehe... hmm, I wonder why he didn't blow her up...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 16, 2008)

.,. i wonder too... maybe cause bachi is there and... yeah..


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 20, 2008)

What does "and yeah" mean? 

Chapter 30: Family Reunion Part 2


*Spoiler*: __ 



“Admit it, un. You liked it.”

Dinner had ended over forty-five minutes ago, and yet Deidara had to bring it up again. Him and Bachi were sitting on the floor cross-legged in a large room with two beds pushed up against opposite walls. Tobi had made himself quite at home in the only other available room, much to Bachi’s displeasure, so sharing a room with Deidara had been the only option left.

“It was a very intelligent decision to have made in the situation we were in.” she answered, staring rather intently at the wall. Deidara slowly stood up and took a few steps towards the closed door.
“Well thanks, un. Not really what I meant, but thanks. By the way… where’s your father, un?”

Bachi closed her eyes for a moment and took a deep breath. She opened them slowly and looked away. “He’s dead. He was killed when I was twelve years old. Brutally _murdered_. They never found anything of him… not a body… and not his pocket watch.” She said, the corners of her mouth turning upward in a small smile. “I’ve always wondered.”
Deidara turned his back to the doorway. “Wondered what, un?”

This time, Bachi looked at him directly. “Can people laugh out of despair? I mean, I always hear stories of people crying because they are happy, and others crying because they are sad… Could the same be true for laughter? What about anger? Does one scream out of fear or out of excitement? Does one cry out of passion or sorrow? Yell, out of anger or pain?” She looked away again, resting her eyes on the open window. “Laugh… out of happiness or guilt?”

Deidara stood shocked for a moment. Finally, he nodded. “I think you’re on to something, un… Oh, I’m having a shower by the way.” With that, he turned and walked out the door, leaving her to stare at an empty doorway.

Suddenly, she felt a wave of anxiety wash over her. Her eyes turned to the window, and for a spilt second she thought she caught a glimpse of a woman walking through the backyard. “She’s back…” she murmured to herself. She walked over to the window and opened it. A gaunt looking hound padded its way through the yard and into the forest, followed by another. She sighed and closed the window, glad that she would be getting her powers back soon. Lying down on the bed, she slipped the chain around her neck over her head. A large silver key dangled from it, inscriptions etched into the fine metal. What the symbols meant was unknown to her; all she knew was that this key would unlock the secrets of “Its” power.

Bachi sat on the bed, staring out the window for at least half an hour before Deidara came walking back in clad in nothing but a bathrobe and his long hair hanging down out of its usual ponytail. “Hey Bachi.” he said, nonchalantly tossing his clothes in his half of the room. “I’ve been thinking about what you said, and I think you’re right. Emotions _can_ be interchangeable with what people express on the outside, un.” He walked over and sat down on the bed next to her. “What’s gotten you so glum today, un? You’ve been acting strange since you first laid eyes on this place.”

Bachi shrugged. “I just have a bad feeling is all. I feel like something terrible is going to happen.” She turned over onto her side, her back facing Deidara. “I’m going to get cleaned up too in a few minutes, you should go collect our equipment now before it gets dark.”

“Sure, un. I guess I should.” He said, walking over to the pile of clothing and picking up his ninja sandals. He slipped them on and opened the window, taking a mighty leap out and landing with a thud. Without even looking around at his surroundings, he started walking around the side of the house to where lay the stash of cloaks, forehead-protectors, and other useful tools.

“Ah, here we are, un.” He said to himself while kneeling down to the spot behind the bushes where everything was hidden. Deidara formed numerous hand signs and pressed his hand lightly to the spot. The earth gave way to reveal all of their equipment to be perfectly intact. Grinning to himself, he lifted the pile from the shallow hole.

“Don’t move.”

Deidara looked up from what he was doing to find a tall, super-model type woman standing over him with two hellish looking hounds on either side of her. She seemed unarmed except for the hounds, and didn’t seem like the fighting type considering she wore a short black dress and heels. Her grin was wide and gave the impression of profound insanity; although it was somewhat familiar Deidara couldn’t think of where he had seen it before. She was very tanned with long, curly black hair and oddly colored eyes, which were purple with a sort of light blue around the outside. The hounds were hairless and gaunt, with tufts of white hair hanging in patches on their grayish-brown skin and small, sunken-in eyes.

The woman knelt next to him. “You obviously don’t remember me, or you would be backing away right now.” She spoke gently and with a slight hiss. “Let me help you to remember.” She leaned forward and grasped him by the neck with superhuman strength. He gasped for air as she used her other hand to pin his arm down and knock him onto his back. Deidara coughed as she released her grip on his throat and moved that hand to the side of his neck instead. Slowly and painfully, he felt her run her nail across the side of his neck, opening the kunai wound he had received from Bachi in the hideout not long ago. The woman swept her tongue over the fresh cut, sending a feeling of cold illness throughout his entire being. He tried to lift her off but she was too heavy. She laughed a cold, sadistic cackle and breathed out a stench-filled breath onto his face. Deidara started to panic, struggling underneath her, trying to break free. “How’s the leg? Still a bit numb, isn’t it… Do you remember me _now_? Kukukuku.” She whispered into his ear.

The dogs started whimpering and howling, their wrinkled necks pulsating with every breath they took. _They’re trying to block out the screaming and the laughter_, Deidara thought with dismay. He tried to scream, but the demonic woman pressed her lips against his, choking him with her tongue. He struggled and struggled but she wouldn’t budge. She released him from the kiss and swiped her tongue over her own lips. “I’m warning you now _Little Boy_, it’s in your best interest to avoid all contact with Bachi. She’s mine, and I won’t give up my prey without a fight. You’ll only end up getting yourself killed, and it may not be by my doing either.” She hissed. Her ears grew long and pointed and her canine teeth lengthened.

Deidara couldn’t help whimpering as another wave of anguish swept over him. It felt as if the souls of all the people he’d killed were coming back, showing him their despair and pain. He struggled some more and let out a weak scream, tears rolling down his cheeks in pitiful streams. The woman’s grin grew wider and wider until her teeth were as visible as those of a skull. “You feel this pain? This suffering? This is what Bachi felt every time that she would spit up blood… every time her nose bled, and every time she threw up. She has learned to bear it, and to shut off her emotions as a means of defense.” Deidara whimpered again as the pain increased to an unbearable degree. “Yes, this is what that little wimp of a girl feels, isn’t it splendid?” She cackled again and pricked her ears to listen to something in the distance. “They are coming… this should be interesting to watch. What will she do without my powers I wonder?”

“What… do you… want with me?” Deidara panted, reaching desperately for his clay with his only free hand. The pain was still so intense.

The woman let go of him completely, standing up and laying a hand on the head of one of the hounds. “If you tell anyone about our little encounter, I’ll rip out your throat and feed it to my dogs… Now, run along before I change my mind and end your life here.”
Deidara rose to his feet, quivering from the pain. He picked up their belongings and walked away, limping… without saying a word.


The woman stood there until he was out of sight. “What does she see in him I wonder? Oh well, he’ll be dead soon enough even without my help, Sasuke Uchiha will take care of that one for me. That is, unless her plan succeeds and he _does_ survive.” The woman grinned one last time and disappeared into the darkness of the forest.



Can we say PWNED?! 

This is what the "hounds" look like:


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 20, 2008)

holy fuck man... he just got f'ed in the a. poor deidara!!! DAMN YOU WOMAN WITH CUTE WITTLE PUPPIES!! GO BURN IN HELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 20, 2008)

cute? 
...
 he got pwned real bad :WOW
Thx a bunch for commenting, Clara. you teh best


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 20, 2008)

yes.  i am the best. *smug look* i am the best out of all of you...


----------



## naughty_shadow_princess (Jun 21, 2008)

not bad for your first time. 
"wink"


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 21, 2008)

naughty_shadow_princess said:


> not bad for your first time.
> "wink"



......
I'm not sure if I that was a compliment or an insult so... I'll pretend it was a compliment. Thanks you!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

Pretty good for your first one..


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 21, 2008)

its been her 'first one' for a while... just saying that... not suppose to come out... oh look! that woman hurt deidara... IM KILLING YOU!! AHHH!!! *lunges at woman* DIE DIE DIE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 21, 2008)

yeah, it's been my "first one" for over six months   so that's kinda insulting 
... and you can't kill the woman that easily btw... she's the demon-thingy-ghost-wolf dudette...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 21, 2008)

demon thingy.. ghost wolf.. dudette?? OmG!! I WANT ONE OF THOSE!! THATS SO FREAKIN COOL!!!!! HHAAAA!!!


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jun 21, 2008)

interesting story, though a little choppy, I'm a bit confused. But I hope you continue


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 21, 2008)

Jagon Fox said:


> interesting story, though a little choppy, I'm a bit confused. But I hope you continue



damn it all 

sorry that it's choppy... I'll try solving that problem in future chapters.
...If you need an explanation just ask about anything. PM me.

 I hate myself today


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 21, 2008)

dont hate yourself!!its unpleasent.. sends about an untidy arura. not nice really..


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jun 22, 2008)

Now Bachi, don't be so hard on yourself. I think we all have those moments where the story is a bit choppy or have off days. Besides this is your first story!(you should've read some of MY first fanfics some of them were awful in their choppiness) and you've obviously garnered a decent bit of attention for this intriguing story already. It'll take some time to figure out just how to clean it up a bit. Practice makes perfect un! And I look forward to the next chapter.


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 22, 2008)

Jagon Fox said:


> Now Bachi, don't be so hard on yourself. I think we all have those moments where the story is a bit choppy or have off days. Besides this is your first story!(you should've read some of MY first fanfics some of them were awful in their choppiness) and you've obviously garnered a decent bit of attention for this intriguing story already. It'll take some time to figure out just how to clean it up a bit. Practice makes perfect un! And I look forward to the next chapter.



lol, you said "un".
Well, thanks... hopefully I'll be making other fics after this one, but I'm still not sure... I have so many hobbies and not enough time. I gotta always chose between Music, Art, Literature, and Horseback Riding 
and yes, I've always been too hard on myself... runs in the family I think 

Well... next chapter will be up on Friday or Saturday... or Sunday, depending on how busy I am >.<


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 22, 2008)

get unbusy!! I WANT CHAPPY!!!! AAGGGHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jun 22, 2008)

Bachi-san said:


> lol, you said "un".
> Well, thanks... hopefully I'll be making other fics after this one, but I'm still not sure... I have so many hobbies and not enough time. I gotta always chose between Music, Art, Literature, and Horseback Riding
> and yes, I've always been too hard on myself... runs in the family I think
> 
> Well... next chapter will be up on Friday or Saturday... or Sunday, depending on how busy I am >.<



Ooh! Horseback riding? I'm so jealous!


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 22, 2008)

i like horse back riding. Not so much the riding part!  i just like sort of taking care of them... course i need more practice on the hoof cleaning part...


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jun 22, 2008)

cleaning their hooves are easy enough, just avoid the soft part and you'll do fine. Yay for horse crazy people!


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 22, 2008)

im not good at getting the soft spot!! im too strong and.. well.... misery giving to pay attention to it!! ehheheheee...... eh...


----------



## -18 (Jun 22, 2008)

awesome, good story!


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 22, 2008)

thanks -18 

and yeah, cleaning the hooves is troublesome... But I find it easy avoiding the frog of the hoof. The part that's hard is making them lift their foot up in the first place the horse I rode last time, Pip, almost kicked me cause he didn't want to keep it up


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 22, 2008)

HA!!!!!!!!! HA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jun 23, 2008)

that sucks Bachi. I've been bitten, stepped on, grabbed by the collar of my shirt and shaken by a huge appaloosa, jumped on by a bratty colt, and thrown off on various occasions. NOT good times! hahaha

the trick to get them to lift their foot is to lean your shoulder into just a little while picking up their foot. Though it's no fun if you've got a damn biter and your butt's in their line of view. Or if they decide to lean on you instead.


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 23, 2008)

aw yeah. that's what Pip does... leans on me when I lean against him and when I'm just about to get his foot up... he sort of kicks out forward with it. Such a sneaky lil twit.

I haven't been bitten as of yet, but I have been stepped on a few times  Oh, and the horses at the stable I ride at like to thwack people in the chest with their heads too :rofl

Oh and Jagon Fox, do ya think you could check out the announcement I put up on the previous page... Post Number 124.  I am trying to decide on an ending, and I need some help choosing.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 23, 2008)

i say the same thing as clara. YEAH!! BLOOD AND GORE!! MUAHAHAHA!!


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 23, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> i say the same thing as clara. YEAH!! BLOOD AND GORE!! MUAHAHAHA!!



So what number is that?


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 23, 2008)

1,5,6. i can't decide which one.


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jun 23, 2008)

Bachi-san said:


> aw yeah. that's what Pip does... leans on me when I lean against him and when I'm just about to get his foot up... he sort of kicks out forward with it. Such a sneaky lil twit.
> 
> I haven't been bitten as of yet, but I have been stepped on a few times  Oh, and the horses at the stable I ride at like to thwack people in the chest with their heads too :rofl
> 
> Oh and Jagon Fox, do ya think you could check out the announcement I put up on the previous page... Post Number 124.  I am trying to decide on an ending, and I need some help choosing.



My bite on the butt was from this bratty little mule named Yani,(who was as tall as me only because of his ears) who I used to groom at a stable for handicapped riders.The one who used to lean on me was my babyboy Littlefoot before we got along, and sure I'll check out post#124, although I personally think you should go with your heart on this one.


Ok, I'm stuck between #4 and #5.


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 23, 2008)

Hmmm... I like 1, 2 and 4 personally. Maybe I SHOULD go with my heart... but I don't think any of the endings are sad enough   I want a REALLY sad one, and none are as sad as I would like. #2 is the saddest for Deidara... but #1 is really upsetting and gross. and #4 is a wonderful ending if you can really relate to family hatred   They're all really cool, but I JUST CAN'T CHOSE! X3


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh family hatred (as long as your not on the recieving end) is good times! and wait! #2 is gonna make Dei cry? :S  Poor Dei!


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 23, 2008)

Jagon Fox said:


> Oh family hatred (as long as your not on the recieving end) is good times! and wait! #2 is gonna make Dei cry? :S  Poor Dei!



Damn straight Deidara's gonna cry! 
... family hatred? really? ya think so?! 
Isn't it a little over-used in the narutoverse? with the whole Itachi and Sasuke story?


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 23, 2008)

i prefer seeing a family fall apart than deidara cry.


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 23, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> i prefer seeing a family fall apart than deidara cry.



but how do you know he won't cry in both?


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 23, 2008)

..... DAMN YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jun 24, 2008)

Bachi-san said:


> but how do you know he won't cry in both?



well apparently Bachi's maikng sure that Deidara's gonna cry no matter what!


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 24, 2008)

it's not fair!!!!


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jun 24, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> it's not fair!!!!



 awww don't cry! z


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 24, 2008)

it really isn't fair!! 
bachi.... if you make deidara cry.. IM KCKIN YOUR ASS!! 

sa: she'll go bipolar on you. seriously. she doesn't have a control over her emotions... she'll be all pleasent one second then the next you're dead.
sasuke..
sa: what?
*slices sasukes head off*
sa: see? X.X


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 24, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> it really isn't fair!!
> bachi.... if you make deidara cry.. IM KCKIN YOUR ASS!!
> 
> sa: she'll go bipolar on you. seriously. she doesn't have a control over her emotions... she'll be all pleasent one second then the next you're dead.
> ...



Well if I have it my way, Deidara crying will be the least of your concerns


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 24, 2008)

........ you wouldn't try killing him would you??


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 24, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> ........ you wouldn't try killing him would you??



If you had payed close attention to the last chapter you would already know the answer...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 24, 2008)

no...... nNO...... NO!! DAMN YOU TO HELL!!!


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jun 24, 2008)

errr....uhhh....what did I just miss? Oh boy! I'm not gettin in the middle of you two! *turns tail and runs like the smart coward she is!*


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 24, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> no...... nNO...... NO!! DAMN YOU TO HELL!!!



Bleh, Damn me all ya want... I don't believe in hell. Besides, I'm not baptized so I will got to neither "heaven" nor "hell"

...hmm... I'd better get writing the next chapter soon... but not tomorrow, cause I will be busy crying when I finally get my report card


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 25, 2008)

you go to neither heaven or hell? OH!! that reminds me!! cause of your... well.. no faith i don't know... when you die, tell light and mikami i said hi.


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 25, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> you go to neither heaven or hell? OH!! that reminds me!! cause of your... well.. no faith i don't know... when you die, tell light and mikami i said hi.



As far as I'm concerned, when I die I will simply cease to exist. I will no longer be conscious. I will have ceased to be. I will be an EX-ORGANISM.
... So no, I can't talk to Light and Mikami.

PS. I got my report card and it turns out that I passed Math! YAY!


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 25, 2008)

YEAH!! you passed my least fav subject!! CONGRATS!! 

i meant that since you don't really believe in that stuff you'd go into nothingness which is where light and mikami are!


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jun 25, 2008)

Bachi-san said:


> As far as I'm concerned, when I die I will simply cease to exist. I will no longer be conscious. I will have ceased to be. I will be an EX-ORGANISM.
> ... So no, I can't talk to Light and Mikami.
> 
> PS. I got my report card and it turns out that I passed Math! YAY!



Congrats on passing Math you who will one day be an ex-organism preferably in the far future. Math was always my most hated subject and I was lucky if I could scrimp up a C-! Woot!


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 25, 2008)

a C-? HA!! that's what i got last year! this year... i got a really nice teacher who EXPLAINS EVERYTHING AND DOESNT FLY THROUGH THINGS EXPECTING YOU TO GET IT IN TWO SECONDS!!!! so i ended with a B+


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jun 26, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> a C-? HA!! that's what i got last year! this year... i got a really nice teacher who EXPLAINS EVERYTHING AND DOESNT FLY THROUGH THINGS EXPECTING YOU TO GET IT IN TWO SECONDS!!!! so i ended with a B+



Those are the best kinds of teachers! Pity they are few and far between


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 26, 2008)

oh yeah... definatly. i wish there were more like her!


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jun 26, 2008)

totally! I might have actually done alot better in school overall.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 26, 2008)

i bet the retarded president wouldn't have had to make that no child left behind crap..


----------



## Bachi-san (Jul 2, 2008)

*the core of our nations and community? Is our basic instinct.*

Sorry it's so late... computer and family issues 



Chapter 31: Family Reunion Part 3


*Spoiler*: __ 



Deidara tumbled through the open window and landed softly on a pillow that had been placed there. He lay there for a moment before the wolf pup pounced on him and started tugging at his robe. ?Control your animal, un!? he hissed, trying to pry open the wolf?s tight jaws. Bachi looked down at him from the bed she was lying on. She slid off the bed and crawled under it. The cub let go of Deidara?s robe and snapped at his hand instead. ?That?s not helping, un!?

?Yeah, yeah.? Answered Bachi from under the bed. She crawled back out, holding a halter, leash, and cloth muzzle in her hand. ?Just hold on a minute.? She stood there straightening and adjusting the equipment while Deidara distracted the pup with his sandal. The pup sank his teeth into the fabric part and started pulling. Deidara pulled back, and before long they were caught in a fierce game of tug-o-war.

?Let go you stupid mutt!? Deidara grabbed the large puppy by the scruff of the neck and tried lifting him off the ground, but to no avail. The pup let go of the sandal instantly and sank his teeth painfully into Deidara?s arm. He cursed and stood up, lifting the pup off the ground. The puppy started shaking his head quickly back and forth, tearing into his arm. ?Let go you fuckin? mutt! Let go!? screeched Deidara.

Bachi finally jogged over to the struggling foes and grabbed the pup in one hand and Deidara?s arm in the other. ?Push your arm further into his mouth.? She ordered. Deidara did as she asked while she tried to pry open the pup?s strong grip. Of course, none of them noticed Tobi watching intently from the doorway. After a few minutes of yelping, struggling, and screeching, the pup let go reluctantly and Bachi slipped the muzzle over his snout. ?There.? Bachi said, attaching the halter to the struggling wolf cub. When she finished, the cub ran off under the bed. Deidara, whose arm was bleeding quite profusely, stood up and walked over to the bed at the other side of the room and sat down. Bachi followed, even when he gave her the dirtiest look he could muster. She sat down next to him and stared at the open wound. Tobi snuck away back to his room as a safety precaution.

Deidara tried ignoring it, but it was too much for him. ?What are you staring at, un?!? he snapped. Much to his displeasure, she ignored him completely and continued staring. She sat still like that for about a minute and a half and then nodded and walked away.
?What is it, un?? Asked Deidara

She stopped and turned to look at him. ?It?s stopped bleeding. My blood must have somehow mixed in with yours.? He looked at the wound and sure enough, it had stopped bleeding and was already forming a scab. Deidara opened his mouth to question what she had said, but she was already way ahead of him. ?My blood is a mixture of blood cells, plasma, and the blood of the ?demon? housing inside of me. If our blood mixed, the ?demon? can now control that blood inside your body. She can even control it to coagulate and stop bleeding.?

Bachi walked on through the doorway and down the stairs while muttering something about food, so the wolf cub crawled out from under the bed and up to Deidara. The pup started rubbing his head against Deidara?s leg in a futile attempt at slipping off the muzzle. ?What is with her, un?? he said, picking up the pup and placing him on the bed. ?She?s so? so??

?Attractive? Hot? Sexy beyond belief??

Deidara turned around to find Tobi sitting on the windowsill. He put his hand over his right eye and sighed. ?No, Tobi. You should know by now that I don?t think of her that way, un.?

?But you kissed her, Senpai. Didn?t you mean it?? said Tobi, tilting his head to one side. ?And why were you talking to the puppy??

Deidara stood up; leaving the pup curled up on the bed and fetched the gloves Bachi had supplied from the pile of clothes. Looking at them, it disgusted him. He shouldn?t be ashamed of his hands; he inherited the mouths from his mother after all. ?Nah, I didn?t mean it, I did it to prove something is all, un.?

Tobi hopped down from the window and sat down under it instead. ?You must really hate her, you keep calling her names and looking at her weird Senpai!?

?I do not, un! Not anymore, not now that I found out her father was killed?? Deidara looked down at his hands again. ?Maybe we?re the same after all, un. My parents were killed so long ago also.? He felt his eyes begin to water and brushed away the coming tears. Bachi walked in carrying numerous bags of food and a fork. She dumped it all on her bed and sat down next to the pile. Deidara chuckled at her, his eyes glowing. ?What?s with all the food, un??

Bachi glanced at him and back at the pile, picking up a large jar of pickles. ?I?m hungry, would you like some too?? she muttered, popping open the jar with ease. Putting it aside, she took a bar of chocolate from the pile and unwrapped it, placing it to the side of the open pickle jar.

?Uh, no thanks. I?m still full, un.?
?Me too.? Added Tobi.

?Alright then.? She said, dragging a big juicy pickle out of the jar with the fork. Deidara and Tobi watched in horror as she took a bite of the pickle and immediately took another bite of chocolate, chewing enthusiastically. She was just about to take a couple more bites when she noticed the two watching her intently. ?What?? she asked innocently.

?That?s nasty, un.?
?I agree with Senpai, so nasty.?

Bachi shrugged and continued munching on the strange combination. ?I find it tastes like olives, actually.?





Tobi and Deidara spent the whole evening watching Bachi engulf massive amounts of food and betting on when she would finally barf it all up. Turns out she didn?t throw anything up the whole time, so no one won or lost this bet. Good thing too, cause Deidara had made Tobi bet his mask on it. Anyway, they all decided it was time for some good rest and relaxation and so they all went to bed. As Deidara lay awake pondering what the woman in the forest had told him of his partner, Bachi lay awake contemplating whether or not eating so much extra-hot salsa right before bed had been a good idea.

They both fell asleep eventually out of fatigue. As for Tobi, I couldn?t tell you. He is quite the mystery indeed.


 Mmmmm... Pickles and Chocolate


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jul 6, 2008)

ewww! Pickles and chocolate! Shoulda named the wolf pup Tobi2!


----------



## Bachi-san (Jul 6, 2008)

hehe, maybe I shoulda  "Tobi Ver. 2.0"  nah, he doesn't have a name... mark my words, he'll NEVER have a name!!!  Muahahahaha!  *cough cough* 
pickles and chocolate is good!   really does taste like olives :rofl

I'll get started on the next chapter right away ... though I am distracted by the visitors >.>    eek.


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jul 7, 2008)

By golly I've got it! I now know how Bachi will make Dei cry! Bachi! How could you??? Force-feeding poor Deidara-kun pickles and chocolate! Tsk tsk tsk!


----------



## Bachi-san (Jul 7, 2008)

Jagon Fox said:


> By golly I've got it! I now know how Bachi will make Dei cry! Bachi! How could you??? Force-feeding poor Deidara-kun pickles and chocolate! Tsk tsk tsk!



 I'm not THAT mean... besides, he'll make ME cry looong before I make HIM cry.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 7, 2008)

pickles and chocolate... *homer drool sound* gguguuuuhhhghgghgghuughg........yuuuummmm.....


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jul 7, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> pickles and chocolate... *homer drool sound* gguguuuuhhhghgghgghuughg........yuuuummmm.....



No one can make a yummy sound the way Homer Simpson can!


----------



## Bachi-san (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh geez, sry so late... had my mom's cousins over 
I'm pulling a The_Dei_un  by not finishing it tonight 

Edit* I finished it 

Chapter 32: Family Reunion Part 4


*Spoiler*: __ 



Deidara sat bolt upright when he awoke from the nightmare, beads of sweat running down his face. Never had he experienced such a vivid and real dream in all his life. He coughed as he stumbled out of bed and up to the open window. In the middle of the forest and with clouds covering the moon and stars, there was no light entering the room. All Deidara could see out the window were the dark silhouettes of pine trees swaying in the wind and the slow movement of the clouds in the sky. He sighed and stared into the terrible darkness of the room around him. One could only just make out the other bed pushed up against the opposite wall of this dreary chamber, and even then it was just a large lump of black mystery.

	He practically jumped out of his skin when the distinct sound of snapping  twigs woke him fully from his daze. Smiling to himself, he started to take a few brisk steps to where Bachi was sleeping peacefully. He didn't get as far as he would have liked. Almost invisible to the naked eye, the wolf cub lay stretched out in the middle of the floor. It happened so fast that neither of them  had the time to realized what was happening. The pup leaped up to grab his arm with shining white fangs, saliva hanging wickedly from its mouth. Deidara twisted to avoid it, stumbled forward, and landed right on top of his sleeping partner, sending them both tumbling off the bed and onto the hardwood floor.

	Bachi hit the ground first, closely followed by Deidara who landed on top and knocked the wind out of her. She coughed and moaned as he pushed himself halfway off the ground. Punctual as always, Tobi knocked the door open and stopped dead. “Ohhh my, my.” he sang, waving his index finger back and forth in front of his mask. “Deidara-senpai I can understand, but you too Bachi? You two lovebirds are too much... really. You are at _least_ using protection though, like a con-”

	“Shut up, Tobi!” yelled Deidara, his eyes narrowed and menacing. “Don't you dare finish that word, un.”

	“Wa?” answered Tobi, grinning ear to ear behind his mask. “Just saying... I mean, your crotches are touching and I thought you two might have something special is all and I was just pointing out that-”

	Deidara's eyes widened when he finally noticed the pressure of his lower half pressed against hers. “Aw shit, Tobi!” he whined, holding the side of his head with one hand and supporting his weight with the other, “Why do you always have to think that way, un?! There is _nothing_ going on between us!” Sudenly, Deidara felt his arms go numb, and pain shot through his injured leg like a dozen hot pokers. His head pounded and his back ached as his arms gave out and he fell back onto her. “Deidara,” said Bachi between coughs, “how many times are you planning on knocking the breath out of me today?”

	“I... can't move my arms.” he answered weakly. From where she was underneath him Bachi could feel his well toned abdomen pulsate against hers. She gasped when she noticed the thick black liquid oozing out of the corner of his mouth, and felt a state of panic wash over her.
“Tobi.” she ordered, “help him off of me. We need to leave. Now.”

	“Aye Aye, Cap'n!!

Together she and Tobi helped Deidara onto the bed, leaving him to recover while they packed up. Bachi stuffed her things into her bag one by one, glancing sideways at Deidara every few seconds and trying to ignore the singing coming from Tobi's room.

“Why do you like keeping yourself so mysterious, un? There are so many things we don't know about you.” Muttered Deidara as she glanced at her pocket watch for the fifth time that minute. She said nothing and just shrugged. They were both silent for a moment, and then Deidara thought up a fine question to ask. He leaned forward slightly, and smiled. “Did you even have any friends back when you were a Konoha Shinobi??”

Bachi stopped dead. She turned her back to him so she could zip up her bag. “Yeah, a long time ago. Her name was Kalli, we went to school together...” She sighed as she reached for her violin case. “She died when I was eight... Killed in an accident.” He frowned and stood up, ready to comfort her if need be. After all, they were the same, he thought. She must understand what he went through when his parents were killed too.

Bachi continued with the story. “She was on vacation when it happened... on a cruise. They were just passing a small Stone Village campsite when the vessel caught fire. The whole ship broke out in flames and went down... There were no survivors.”

Deidara sat back down and crossed his arms over his stomach. He felt sick, but this time it wasn't because of his injuries.

“In fact, when they got an opportunity to examine the shipwreck a few months later...” She turned her head and cast the most stern and spiteful stare she had ever given anyone in the Akatsuki, and it sent shivers down Deidara's spine. “They confirmed that the fires were cause by numerous explosions.”
An uncommon sight for his character, Deidara turned away from her piercing gaze and walked off to the other side of the room. Bachi's eyes followed his every movement until, finally, she dropped her gaze and sighed again.

“What's with all the sighing, un?” Deidara muttered. “And why are you always looking at that godforsaken pocket watch?!”

“Because... I'm having trouble breathing these days.”
“Oh really, un? And what about the watch?”
“It doesn't concern you but... this place reminds me of my father.” she whispered. He saw her eyes widen and flicker nervously towards the window. “It's time.”

“Time for what, un?” Deidara asked sternly.

Bachi set her bag and her Violin case on the bed. She took a Kunai and slid it carefully down her cloak sleeve. “Time for you and Tobi to stay here while I attempt to handle this situation.” The haunting knock of metal against wood could be heard coming from downstairs. “I'll get it.” Bachi yelled to no one in particular while she made her way down the steep wooden stairs leading to the ground floor.

Her hands were cold and clammy as she reached her hand towards the doorknob. She knew who had come, and they had to learn that she would not have mercy on those who disturbed  her plans. Bachi turned the knob, listening subconsciously to the creaking of the old wooden door. The door flew open and Bachi jumped back about five feet. The cold, hard stare of her brother and the emptiness of her sister's only visible eye seemed to glow in the dim light outside...

They were home, and they didn't seem half as upset as she had hoped they would be.


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jul 22, 2008)

the first half was absolutely hilarious!

 the last half was holy shit and oh no deidara!

in other words. good job


----------



## Bachi-san (Jul 22, 2008)

omg thankies


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 23, 2008)

homer simpson is asleep... *points at maggie holding hammer* That's the cause.

awww!!! Dei dei and bachi are Lovers!! *fake teasing kissy face*
dei: SHUT UP!!!
then why was ONLY the lower half pressing against hers? 
dei: .... uh... that... was... uh... it...Just happened!!!
.........

You pulled a Dei un!! Funny!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 1, 2008)

bachi. chapter... NOW.
yes.... I'M BACK!!!!


----------



## Bachi-san (Aug 24, 2008)

Shit Shit Shit... sry about not writing.... it's hard in the summer when I'm so unmotivated   anyway, there will be more updates when school starts for me   I promise. 

Anyway... Chapter 32 is FINISHED. So READ IT.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 24, 2008)

-~- i will... you haven't updated all summer???
WTF??? god bachi...


----------



## Bachi-san (Aug 24, 2008)

uhh... ya    I know I'm so mean 

but there will be more... and more often, too ....   I just gotta fit it into my hobby schedule...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 24, 2008)

-_- fit it in now....


----------



## Bachi-san (Aug 24, 2008)

hehee... right. 

I will write it tonight... and if it isn't up before Midnight, you can smack me 

well... I'll just get my sis to smack me for you ^^


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 24, 2008)

..... i'll internet slap you... clara, if she finds out, will probably kill you if you don't get it up. then resurrect you as her slave and force you to type.... i think...


----------



## Bachi-san (Aug 24, 2008)

w00t, I win   The last part of the family reunion part ^^

Chapter 33: Family Reunion Part 5


*Spoiler*: _w00t_ 



“So what Tsunade-sama told us was true...” Dageki barked. “You've joined the Akatsuki. I hope you're not expecting any mercy.” He took a couple of steps towards her. Raikou stayed put, staring calmly at her sister. Bachi narrowed her eyes. She was watching her brother's every move.

Her gaze moved to her sister.
“Out of all the organizations you could have joined... Why play with Akatsuki, sis?” Raikou mumbled half-heartedly, her one visible eye drifting to the floor of the cabin. “It isn't fair, why'd you leave so suddenly?”

Bachi took a step back as her brother moved forward. “I thought I made it clear in my letter that I never wanted to see you two again... and yet, here you are. It's so disappointing.” She said as calmly as ever.   She kept her emotions under control, just as she had trained herself to do these past few years. Bachi let out a long sigh.

“A bit exasperated, sis?” Hissed Dageki. “I just can't believe you... I didn't think it could get any worse after the lying and the cheating, but I never expected this.” Bachi clenched her jaw angrily as he continued. “How you could stoop so low would be almost impressive if it weren't so disgusting!”

“So I'm disgusting now, am I? Fascinating...”

“Is this what you've been doing? Acting all tough to impress your Akatsuki friends? They don't know the real you that we do... The lazy, crybaby, lying little cheat that you are.” He grinned, he had won. There was no way she could keep her cool now.

She sighed and suppressed the emotion further. It dawned on her then that she had forgotten about her old friend. “Did Kankurou survive?”

Dageki's grin grew wider. “Why the hell should we tell _you_? You're the enemy now.” he said smugly. The corner of her mouth twitched as she tried to suppress a smile. Raikou and Dageki tensed as Bachi reached into her cloak. They both gasped as she took out the old pocket watch. “Remember this?”

“I don't understand...” Raikou took her place next to Dageki. She shook her head in disbelief. “What is the meaning of this? They found nothing of Dad's... Not a body or anything. How could you have his pocket watch?” 

“Tell me if Kankurou survived, and I'll tell you.”

Dageki turned to his sister. “Don't do it Raikou, she probably just stole it off him before he went missing...” he whispered.

She didn't even look at him. “He survived. He was severely poisoned, but Sakura managed to come up with an antidote.” Her brow furrowed. “Now tell me where you got the pocket watch.”

Bachi sighed again, with relief. “I got it off Father's corpse, of course.” 

“You liar...” Raikou growled. “There's... no way that you would kill your own father. No one would purposefully kill their own flesh and blood...”

She snickered. “Well, I did. I despised him, just as I despise you... Neither of you were there when I needed you. And none of you ever tried to understand what I was going through... but it was to be expected. All people are the same... they aren't satisfied until they've destroyed someone else's hope.”

“You bitch.”

Bachi looked back at Dageki, who was shaking with anger. His eyes teared up and his voice shook when he talked.

“Damn you, how could you do this to us?!” he screamed with rage. “How could you destroy our family like this?! Do you have any idea what you put us through?! What you put mom through?!” He clenched his fists. Footsteps could be heard coming from the kitchen.

Bachi raised an eyebrow questioningly. “You get it, Dageki. But Raikou seems a bit confused... I guess I'll have to prove it to the dunce.”
Just then, their mother came walking around the corner. Bachi drew the kunai that she had hidden in her sleeve and Dageki drew his own.

“I'll... kill you!” He screeched and took one step towards her. Without missing a beat, Bachi grasped their mother in a headlock and held the kunai to her throat.

Dageki stopped dead in his tracks. “You wouldn't dare.”

She grinned. “Of course I would... I killed Father, and I can kill Mother too.” Her mother let out a squeal. “Please be quiet, Mother.” she whispered into her ear.


Deidara came running down the stairs and stopped at the bottom of the staircase. “What's going on here, un...?”

“Who's this?” Dageki snapped. “Your girlfriend?!”

“Watch your mouth four-eyes,” Deidara barked back. “or I'll blow this whole house sky-high, un!” It was only then that Deidara noticed Bachi holding the knife against her mother's throat. “What the hell are you doing, Bachi?!”

“Go back upstairs, Deidara, this doesn't concern you. And get a couple of clay birds ready for an escape.”

The sternness and hate in her eyes convinced him to turn and make his way back up the stairs. He was too tired to argue anyway.  _She wouldn't kill a family member... she's not like that._  He thought to himself.

When Deidara was out of sight, Bachi also began walking backwards towards the stairs. “Follow me and she dies.”

This time, it was Dageki's turn to laugh. “Yeah right... there is absolutely no way. You don't have the guts, we all know that.”

“Shut up and stop provoking her.” Raikou mumbled. “We don't know what she's capable of...”

“You may not know, but I do. I know that she has no backbone whatsoever. There is no chance that she'll do it.”

Bachi walked up the first couple of steps, and Dageki followed step for step. “I'm warning you... I will kill her.” He kept following. She frowned. “This is your last chance.”
Dageki lunged for her, reaching out with his hand.

With a quick twist of the wrist, she slid the kunai across the woman's exposed throat. Dageki yelled and Raikou gasped as their mother went tumbling limply down the stairs, her eyes wide and empty. Bachi raced up the stairs at full throttle, not bothering to look back. She slamed the door shut and locked it when she entered the room.

“Hey... What's the rush, Bachi-San?” Tobi squealed. “And why are your hands full of blood?”

Deidara stared on in disbelief as she gathered her bag and her violin case off the bed. “Let's go. I'm assuming you have transportation ready?” She mumbled quietly.

“Yeah, un...” The mouths on his palms spat out two lumps of clay. “Give me a sec.” He molded the lumps into birds. “Ready, un.”

“Alright...”

Deidara let fly the clay birds and increased their size as they flew out the window. Him and Tobi jumped out onto their backs.

“You coming, un?!”

“Yeah.” She answered. Bachi grabbed the struggling pup from under the bed and drew her kunai once again. She jumped onto the windowsill and looked back at her home for the very last time. Sighing, she slid the edge of her kunai along the piece of ninja-wire she had brought as she took a mighty leap out the window and onto the back of Tobi's clay bird. They quickly flew off into the night, being bombarded with various weapons coming from the numerous ANBU.  They escaped just in time...

The house erupted in flame seconds after Bachi had severed the wire.



The cabin burned to the ground that night.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 25, 2008)

swwweeeettt... she killed her mom... awesome!! HAA! MUAHAA!! JOIN THE DARK SIDE!! WE HAVE COOKIES!!


----------



## Bachi-san (Aug 25, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> swwweeeettt... she killed her mom... awesome!! HAA! MUAHAA!! JOIN THE DARK SIDE!! WE HAVE COOKIES!!



omg, you have cookies?! 

 What kind???


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 26, 2008)

any kind you want...


----------



## Bachi-san (Sep 14, 2008)

oatmeal cookies are best... 

Chapter 34: The Aftermath


*Spoiler*: __ 



Bachi sat and stared at Tobi as he walked off into the woods to do what he called his “Business”. Deidara was fiddling with his clay, rolling it into a ball and molding it into various shapes while he stayed at least ten feet away from her.
Finally the silence was too much for him.

“Why did you do it, un?” he mumbled. He clenched his clay tightly in his fist.

“Do what?” she answered back without moving at all. “What are you pissed at this time?”

Deidara's knuckles turned white as he clenched his clay even tighter. The blood rushed to his face, turning it red. “Damn it... Why did you kill your parents?!” He yelled in frustration. His eyes began to water.

She turned to look at him, her eyes blank and emotionless. “I killed my father because he was seeing another woman. I was angry... But emotions only destroy, I was young and didn't know how to control them.” She sighed and let her shoulders sag.

“So why did you kill your mother then, un?!” He stood up and dropped the clay he was holding. “How could you be so cruel?!”
Bachi stood up and walked towards him. Deidara backed away.

“It was the only way we could escape... Are you afraid of me?” she mumbled. “ I wouldn't dream of harming you, you're my teammate after all.” she stopped and cocked her head to one side. “I don't trust Tobi.”

Deidara's brow furrowed. “Why, un? He's just Tobi, it's you who's the threat!”

“No. There's something about him that makes me nervous. And I'm not a threat, not to you at least.”

“It's that thing inside of you, you can't control it, un! You're a threat to Akatsuki!”

Bachi's eyes widened slightly. “ What did she tell you...? Whatever it was, it isn't t-true.” She stuttered. “I won't hurt you.” Bachi reached her hand out towards him. “I want to help you...  And why are you acting as if you're loyal to Pein when you were recruited against your will?”

Deidara stared at her with a confused look on his face. “H-how do you know about that?!”

“I just do.”

“How, un?!”

“I... don't know.”

She closed her eyes for a moment, thinking about what she should say next. “I'm sorry for your loss... but I can't relate to you in that regard. I truly dislike my family.” She opened her eyes again and looked at Deidara with pity in her eyes. “I wish I could say that they would be proud.”

“SHUT THE FUCK UP!” Deidara leaped forward and took a swing at her with his tightly closed fist. It made contact, and he heard a crack as his fist met her face and sent her stumbling to the ground. He  knelt down next to her, grasping the collar of her shirt with one hand and holding the other up threateningly. “I'm so sick of looking at your passive expressions and hearing your sarcastic comments... FIGHT BACK, DAMN IT!”

“I... Won't fight you.” she murmured weakly. Blood ran down her chin from the corner of her mouth. “And I don't get angry... I have no anger, I have no hate.”

He punched her several more times, and threw her against a tree, pinning her there. “I can't take this anymore, why don't you just cry so I can get this over with?!”  He slammed her in the stomach with his knee, making her cough up blood, and threw her to the ground once more. “Why won't you cry?! Why won't you scream, and why won't you fight, un?!” He kicked her over so that she was lying on her back. 

She coughed up more blood and held her stomach. “I'm used to worse pain. Do what you wish.” she mumbled.

“I'm through with you. I don't care what Pein says, I refuse to be your partner.” Deidara stepped over her quivering body and walked off into the forest.

Bachi waited for him to be long gone and walked over to the side of a nearby cliff. She took out a knife and carved letters, and then names into the soft earth. She sighed and scratched out the lines, her face still cold and blank.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 18, 2008)

awwww!! Bachi has a heart!
bachi: WHAT'S THAT SUPPOSE TO MEAN!?
nothing.....


----------



## Bachi-san (Sep 19, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> awwww!! Bachi has a heart!
> bachi: WHAT'S THAT SUPPOSE TO MEAN!?
> nothing.....



I have a heart?!   omg!!!

HAPPY DANCE!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 20, 2008)

o.o ok......


----------



## Bachi-san (Oct 5, 2008)

Here's the chapter finally... sry 'bout the wait, this year is the toughest yet   lol, funny name for a chapter... such a lame chapter too... LAME. omg lameness.

Chapter 35: Maxwell? Where art thou?


*Spoiler*: __ 



It was hours before Deidara could gather enough courage to walk back to camp, and even then he felt stiff and awkward as he tried so desperately to think up a proper apology. The sun would be setting soon, and despite his previous tantrum, he didn’t want her left alone. He figured that Tobi would be there already, but he couldn’t be sure. Tobi had run off without explanation before, for sometimes a day or two at a time.

He subconsciously reached into the bag of clay fastened around his waist and took out the small picture she had given him. _I’ve got to give it back to her_, he thought, _it isn’t mine to keep after all, and if I don’t plan on destroying it…_  His thoughts were interrupted by loud caw coming from one of the trees above his head. He shrugged it off as just a crow, but he knew differently deep inside. This sound hadn’t been that of a normal bird, it was too rough, and sounded like a cheap imitation. He considered for a moment the possibility of a stalker, but shook his head and continued on his way.


It took Deidara a half-hour to reach the spot were he had left her. The forest floor was splattered with blood- his partner’s blood- and he saw a trail leading off onto a small trail. As he followed the trail it became obvious that she was very weak. He noticed imprints where she had fallen once or twice, or where a bloody hand had pressed against the trunk of a tree for stability.
 And then there she was.

She sat holding her knees with her head buried in her arms next to a small cliff at the edge of the forest. Deidara took a few steps towards her and saw he stiffen and shudder. He stood there awkwardly, thinking of something to say.

He finally took a gulp of air and sighed.
“Look, un. I’m sorry I hurt you… I lost my temper.”

She didn’t budge.

He stepped toward her until he was standing only a foot from her back. _Alright, maybe I should make her laugh, laughing always makes people feel better,_ he thought. “Hey hey, Bachi-chan,” he said cheerily as he held his hand out in front of her face. “C’mon, don’t be like this, we’re friends, un.” Bachi lifted her head and stared blankly and his hand.  He made the mouth on the palm on his hand open and close like it was talking. “Don’t you wanna help Tobi and I capture the Jinchuuriki? It isn’t very far!”

He smiled when he heard he start to laugh. It started out as a small chuckle and grew into a full-blown laugh. Her shoulders shook and tears streamed down he face.

Deidara started laughing too. “That’s more like it!” he said.
He suddenly realized that what he was hearing wasn’t laughing at all. Sobbing. She was sobbing. And not the weeping kind of crying you see at funerals either, she was bawling her eyes out, _wailing_ would be more accurate. He looked from right to left nervously, thinking of a way to calm her down.
“It’s alright Bachi, calm down. I’m so sorry, I didn’t mean to, un…”
She kept sobbing, her face tear stained and red and her body quivering. She buried her face in her hands.

Deidara sat down next to her and tried to put his arm around her, but she winced and moved away. He moved closer but she turned away from him. Deidara finally grasped her tightly by the shoulders and brought her in close to him. She tensed as he wrapped his arms around her and squeezed her tightly. “It’s alright, you’re safe with me.” He whispered to her. She relaxed slightly and leaned her head against his chest, feeling something move beneath his cloak. They sat like this for almost an hour before Bachi stopped crying.

“Shouldn’t we try to get some sleep, un?”

“I won’t be able to sleep, I haven’t gotten any of my power back yet and I’m… afraid of the forest at night.” She sighed deeply. “I’m such a loser, emotions make me weak. I thought that I would be stronger if I kept them bottled up inside, all of my fear and sadness. And anger. I’m so angry… at myself.”

He saw her eyes welling up with tears again, she started to shiver so he quickly took off his cloak and wrapped it around her. “Would it be too bold to suggest that you sleep with, I mean, _near _me, un?” He blushed slightly at his word slip-up. “I mean, if it doesn’t bother you or anything.”
Bachi closed her eyes and nodded solemnly. “Sure… That would be nice. Thanks.”



When Tobi found them Bachi was curled up next to Deidara, who had his arms wrapped tightly around her waist. Tobi led the wolf cub- whom he had taken with him for a walk- to a small tree and tied the leash to the trunk. The pup whimpered and held his tail between his legs when Tobi looked at him.

There was the sound of footsteps coming from behind the trees. “I know who you are and what you want. You can speak with her in the morning.” Tobi yelled into the forest.  “Maxwell is your name, is it not? Yakushi’s apprentice.” His one visible eye glowed red in the darkness. “Come back tomorrow, and I won’t interfere.”


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

WHO IS MAXWELL??
inner: bang bang maxwells silver hammer came down, on her head!! doo do doo do do! Bang bang maxwells silver hammer made sure! She was dead!
THE BEATLES SONG!! WOOO!! That's what the reminds me of!

Maxwell edison, majoring in medicene calls her on the phone. Can i take you out to the pictures, Jo-o-o-one. But as she's getting ready to go, a knock comes on the door! BANG BANG! Maxwells silver hammer came down, on her head! BANG BANG Maxwells silver hammer made sure, she was dead!
WOOO!!!


----------



## Bachi-san (Oct 5, 2008)

Never heard that song... but yeah, Max is a new character, ain't that excitin'? He'll be a big part of all this...   ugh, I HATE writing romance... -_-


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

........... ROMANCE!?!?! OH MY GOD!!! SEX SCENE!! EW!!!


----------



## Bachi-san (Oct 5, 2008)

Max is a perverted idiot... I haven't written about him yet and I already hate him -_-

and there isn't gonna be a sex scene, Clara... at least I hope not    just cause I said romance doesn't mean there's gonna be sex, this isn't like Claire's fanfics where people have unprotected sex two hours after they meet.   I love them fics tho...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

... you're a perv aren't you?


----------



## Bachi-san (Oct 5, 2008)

No... I'm insulted that you should say that


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

i knew it....


----------



## Bachi-san (Oct 6, 2008)

w00t, I'm on a roll here!


*Spoiler*: _Clicky._ 



Bachi woke to find a small note on the ground beside her. She glanced over it and sighed. It seemed that Tobi was off again until late afternoon, which gave her and Deidara plenty of time to kill. She stood up and stretched, watching Deidara snore happily and the wolf cub chewed on his pant leg.

The cub stopped suddenly and looked nervously up at Bachi and at the gloomy forest ahead.  “What is it,” she said. “Is someone there lil’ pup?”  They both stood staring. There was the sound of falling wood, and a blur of white and brown sprung from the trees and collided head-on with the young kunoichi. They tumbled to the ground together and landed on Deidara, who woke with a wail.

“What the hell, un?!” he bellowed, his voice echoing through the woods. He blinked and rubbed his eyes. Lying on top of his partner, lips pressed against hers, lay a young man of sixteen or so with short, spiked green and brown hair. He lifted his head and chuckled softly, his dark brown eyes wide and eager.

He turned to Deidara and let out a high-pitched whistle. “I didn’t think my Master’s client would be such a terrifyingly sexy little thing.” He raised an eyebrow. “You too girly, but I’m not into tomboys.”

Deidara grabbed him by the collar of his shirt and lifted him off of the stunned girl. “You,” he hissed. “Get the fuck off my partner, and get the hell out of here before I show you true art, un.”

“Do you mean your ass? Cause for such a bulky girl you really don’t have a very nicely molded figure.” He laughed as Deidara’s face turned scarlet. “But you know what they say, shake what you’re mama gave you… Which happens to be very little in your case, you flat chested Drama Queen, you.” Bachi sat with a large envelope held in her hands, her eyes scanning over a page of notebook paper.  The strange man’s haunting chuckle turned into a nervous squeal as Deidara held him to a tree by the throat.

“No one mocks Akatsuki and lives, you son of a bitch.” Deidara’s eyes glowered with hate. “Especially foul-mouthed children such as yourself, un.” The young man held his eyes tightly shut as Deidara brought out a kunai. “I’m not even going to waste my clay on you.” He was just about to slit the boy’s throat when someone’s hand grasped his.

 He turned to see Bachi standing beside him, holding a strange looking envelope.
“Here,” she said, handing him the folder. “Don’t kill him. It seems that my doctor is temporarily unavailable and sent this guy in his place.”
Deidara let go of the man’s throat- who immediately began coughing melodramatically- and began reading the letter.

The young man grinned ear to ear when Bachi approached him.
“I apologize, we shouldn’t have jumped to conclusions like that.” She held out her hand to him. “You must be Maxwell.”

“That I am, my dear. And you must be Burumi Sanilo, my new client.” His eyes grew dark and eerie. “My _first_ client, that is.”  He chuckled to himself and brought out a clipboard from underneath the slim white coat he was wearing, nodding and checking things off his list one by one. He nodded one last time and grinned. “It seems you’re overdue for a physical examination, my dear. That will have to be taken care of as soon as possible.” He winked at her and chuckled evilly. “You can call me Max, by the way.”

She blushed and smiled nervously at him.
“Alright, that’s enough,” Barked Deidara. “Back off, this is the Akatsuki you’re dealing with, un.”

Max wiped the grin off his face instantaneously. “Of course.” He now seemed glum and serious. “Please, let me see your back. I need to run some tests.”  Bachi lifted her shirt up and over her head, exposing her back. The fluid pulsed through the tube running down her spine. Max touched it gently and it hardened instantly. “I see,” he murmured. “It may be difficult to draw a sample, but I’ll see what I can do.” He dug into a small pouch on his waist and took out a gruesome looking needle. “This may sting a bit.”

Instead of sticking the needle directly into the tube, he dug the tip through the skin to the side and slid the needle between the spine and the bottom layer of tubing. She clenched her fists, trying to withstand the sudden jolts of pain. “I’m sorry if it hurts, I truly am. But it’s for your own good.” He took out the needle of bubbling liquid. “Kabuto filled me in on all your plans too, so no worries.”  Max emptied the needle’s contents into a glass vile, which he then locked in a secure case.

Deidara watched Bachi slip her shirt back on anxiously. Max grinned. “What’re you staring at, perv? Show a little respect for the young lady.” Deidara’s face turned red again. Maxwell glanced at the many bruises on Bachi’s body and frowned. He looked back at Deidara. “You made those marks, didn’t you?  My client has many a health issue, we would both appreciate it if you’d be a little more gentle.” He pulled a small hat from his bag and placed it gently on his head. “After all, whether you like it or not this girl has chosen _you _of all people, though I can’t imagine why.”

He took a couple of steps toward the forest.
“Wait, un.”

He paused. “What?”

Deidara scratched his head nervously. “What did you mean by ‘chose’?”

“She joined up with you and Sasori. She insisted on it. She wants to keep close tabs on you I guess.” He winked and turned away. “Bachi, I’ll see you in a week’s time for our appointment. You know where to go.”

He walked off into the dark forest.
Bachi closed her eyes and felt the tube along her spine pulse once more. The fear was gone.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 6, 2008)

oh.... what is bachi hiding? eh?? 
i wonder oh i wonder........  *whisper* bachi has chosen her mate...


----------



## Bachi-san (Oct 6, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> oh.... what is bachi hiding? eh??
> i wonder oh i wonder........  *whisper* bachi has chosen her mate...



Ah Fuck, Claraaaaa... U R WAY OBSESSED.   omg.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 6, 2008)

how am I obsessed?!


----------



## Jagon Fox (Oct 10, 2008)

wow nothing beats a family squabble with kunai!


----------



## Jagon Fox (Oct 10, 2008)

ok the last two chaps were a bit short and maxwell where art tho was confusing.  I like oatmeal cookies as long as they have icing and those circus cookies are the best!


oops didn't see the actual last chap till now! it was funny as hell! poor dei's pride must have taken a serious wounding!


----------



## Bachi-san (Oct 10, 2008)

u know by now that this fanfic is all about wounding Dei's pride


----------



## Jagon Fox (Oct 10, 2008)

mwahahaha! you evil fiend bacchi-san!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 10, 2008)

aww! bachi you are evil this week!
deidara already hurt his own pride in the manga and anime!!
HE LOST TO UCHIHA!!! THAT HURTS HIM ENOUGH!!!


----------



## Bachi-san (Oct 14, 2008)

Yesh. Aren't you looking forward to the Uchiha-Dei fight in this story too?   Muahahahaha!!! U getz 2 seez him die AGAIN. :rofl


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 14, 2008)

deidara?? Noo!!!

or sasuke? cause if soo...
[size=+2]YES!! WOOO WHOOO!! YES YES YES!! YESSS!!![/size]

...ok... im done....


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww, Don't hurt DeiDei or Sasu-kun...they're too cute 

Anyway, nice story, Bara-chan!! *huggles Bachi* yay


----------



## Bachi-san (Oct 14, 2008)

*cowers in corner* Molestation... 


and ya Clara.... lulz, death will come... but so will life. (dun ask what I just said cause i dont kno i just watched 5 hours straight of death note)  

But seriously... this story pretty much revolves around Deidara (hence, the Dei-icon-thingy that has been attached to this thread since the beginning of time).


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 15, 2008)

DEATH NOTE!!!!!!!!!
inner: Great...
[size=+3]L IS HOT!! DEATH NOTE!!![/size]
inner: Thanks so much..


----------

